# ULA HOPTOBERFEST 2009



## ULA (Dec 5, 2003)




----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ULA_@Sep 22 2009, 03:16 PM~15153928
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: 

cant wait!


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

Already, the HOPTOBER fest is right around the corner!!!


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bad Mamma Jamma_@Sep 22 2009, 03:23 PM~15154019
> *Already, the HOPTOBER fest is right around the corner!!!
> *


yup yup less than 2 weeks away!!!

& then vegas :biggrin:


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Sep 22 2009, 02:25 PM~15154037
> *yup yup less than 2 weeks away!!!
> 
> & then vegas  :biggrin: </span>
> *




<span style=\'colorurple\'>I know I'm ready to partay and have fun!!!


----------



## 214pinkcandy (Jul 16, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 



> _Originally posted by ULA_@Sep 22 2009, 03:16 PM~15153928
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DJ_Malachi_21 (Jul 23, 2009)

Low4Life will be there no doubt...


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

:uh:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

Whos hopping???


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Sep 22 2009, 04:21 PM~15154604
> *Whos hopping???
> *


   :uh:


----------



## 214pinkcandy (Jul 16, 2008)

Bad Boys


----------



## fatmexican55 (Oct 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 214pinkcandy_@Sep 22 2009, 03:53 PM~15154862
> *Bad Boys
> *


is that a call out :biggrin:


----------



## 214pinkcandy (Jul 16, 2008)

no they confirmed :biggrin: 



> _Originally posted by fatmexican55_@Sep 22 2009, 04:57 PM~15154902
> *is that a call out :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 214pinkcandy_@Sep 22 2009, 04:53 PM~15154862
> *Bad Boys
> *


VS ????? :dunno:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fatmexican55_@Sep 22 2009, 04:57 PM~15154902
> *is that a call out :biggrin:
> *


 :0 

:wave:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 214pinkcandy_@Sep 22 2009, 04:53 PM~15154862
> *Bad Boys
> *


----------



## 214pinkcandy (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Sep 22 2009, 04:58 PM~15154919
> *VS ?????  :dunno:
> *



go and see


----------



## DJ_Malachi_21 (Jul 23, 2009)

TTT


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD (Jun 5, 2008)

I started a thread to this cause I didnt see one made..... lol :biggrin: 
















-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN
DALLAS TX


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 214pinkcandy_@Sep 22 2009, 05:45 PM~15155387
> *go and see
> *


thanks but no thanks


----------



## garageartguy (Nov 17, 2008)

:cheesy:


----------



## cadillac_chris (Aug 23, 2007)

Post up the rules for the hoppers


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ZEUS DA GOD_@Sep 22 2009, 08:22 PM~15157086
> *I started a thread to this cause I didnt see one made..... lol :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...




:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_chris_@Sep 22 2009, 09:07 PM~15157540
> *Post up the rules for the hoppers
> *


 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)

uffin:


----------



## el paletoso de WSG (Aug 28, 2009)

cant wait mellowking b there hay le kallemos 100% paletoso


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

TTT :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

*YALL READY FOR HER AGAIN*


----------



## regal_swaga (Jan 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Sep 22 2009, 08:45 PM~15158912
> *
> 
> 
> ...



LA LUZ SAY


----------



## PHATBOY>UCE< (Apr 9, 2009)

RYDERS FROM CALI WELL BE IN THE HOUSE WITH A SINGLE PUMP TRUCK AND A DOUBLE PUMP ELCO.......


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Sep 22 2009, 02:21 PM~15154604
> *Whos hopping???
> *


X2 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 214pinkcandy_@Sep 22 2009, 02:53 PM~15154862
> *Bad Boys
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :banghead: :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PHATBOY>UCE<_@Sep 22 2009, 09:56 PM~15159917
> *RYDERS FROM CALI WELL BE IN THE HOUSE WITH A SINGLE PUMP TRUCK AND A DOUBLE PUMP ELCO.......
> *


Dam thats cool.Have a safe trip guys, :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_chris_@Sep 22 2009, 07:07 PM~15157540
> *Post up the rules for the hoppers
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 Dont no if their is any rules homie.U mite wana contact one of the ULA board members.


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PHATBOY>UCE<_@Sep 22 2009, 11:56 PM~15159917
> *RYDERS FROM CALI WELL BE IN THE HOUSE WITH A SINGLE PUMP TRUCK AND A DOUBLE PUMP ELCO.......
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
HAVE A SAFE TRIP HOMIES AND THANKS FOR COMING OUT!!!!!!! GUESS IT WILL BE A HOPtoberfest... NOTHING AGAINST ANYONE ELSE... JUST ENJOY SEEING SOME DIFFERENT HOPPERS...


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Sep 22 2009, 10:45 PM~15158912
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PHATBOY>UCE<_@Sep 22 2009, 11:56 PM~15159917
> *RYDERS FROM CALI WELL BE IN THE HOUSE WITH A SINGLE PUMP TRUCK AND A DOUBLE PUMP ELCO.......
> *



:0


----------



## CITYBOY214 (Sep 14, 2008)

[/U[URL=http://s386.photobucket.com/albums/oo306/texas214_06/?action=view&current=HITTING80002.flv]RL]WILL BE IN THE HOUSE :0 :0


----------



## BIG TEX (Jun 30, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CITYBOY214_@Sep 23 2009, 09:03 AM~15161870
> *[/U[URL=http://s386.photobucket.com/albums/oo306/texas214_06/?action=view¤t=HITTING80002.flv]RL]WILL BE IN THE HOUSE :0  :0
> *


SUP HOMIE? I KNOW BAD BOYS IN CHARGE OF THE HOP... SOMEONE WAS ON HERE ASKIN BOUT RULES FOR THE HOP, CAN YALL ANSWER HIM??


----------



## ULA (Dec 5, 2003)




----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Sep 23 2009, 09:05 AM~15161890
> *SUP HOMIE? I KNOW BAD BOYS IN CHARGE OF THE HOP... SOMEONE WAS ON HERE ASKIN BOUT RULES FOR THE HOP, CAN YALL ANSWER HIM??
> *


Thers's pretty much no rules just show up to hop


----------



## DJ_Malachi_21 (Jul 23, 2009)

TTT


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@Sep 23 2009, 09:38 AM~15162151
> *Thers's pretty much no rules just show up to hop
> *


IM GONNA HOP MY MONTE!!!!!! :cheesy: :cheesy: :nono:


----------



## PHATBOY>UCE< (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Sep 22 2009, 10:33 PM~15160187
> *Dam thats cool.Have a safe trip guys, :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


THANK YOU IT LOOK'S LIKE IT WILL BE OFF THE CHAIN SO LETS DO THIS.....


----------



## PHATBOY>UCE< (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Sep 23 2009, 05:33 AM~15161485
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> HAVE A SAFE TRIP HOMIES AND THANKS FOR COMING OUT!!!!!!! GUESS IT WILL BE A HOPtoberfest... NOTHING AGAINST ANYONE ELSE... JUST ENJOY SEEING SOME DIFFERENT HOPPERS...
> *


OH YEAH AND YOU WELL SEE SOMETHING DIFFERENT.........


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ULA_@Sep 23 2009, 10:07 AM~15161909
> *
> 
> 
> ...



HAD A HELLA TIME FEW YRS AGO SO CUZ OF THAT ILL B DOWN THIS YR ONCE AGAIN  


C U GUYZ THERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: 




WESTSIDE C.C. DFW,CHARLOTTE


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

Sounds like it should be another great turnout!!!

*TTT*


----------



## DJ_Malachi_21 (Jul 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Bad Mamma Jamma_@Sep 23 2009, 09:53 AM~15162664
> *Sounds like it should be another great turnout!!!
> 
> TTT
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Carlos Polishing (Apr 13, 2009)

LOOKING FORWARD TO THIS ONE...


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD (Jun 5, 2008)

I cant wait.... Lake, cookout, friends, dope rides & a hop.... Im looking forward to it....






-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN
DALLAS TX


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ZEUS DA GOD_@Sep 23 2009, 11:23 AM~15162906
> *I cant wait.... Lake, cookout, friends, dope rides & a hop.... Im looking forward to it....
> -ZEUS DA GOD
> SIMPLY STUNNIN
> ...


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PHATBOY>UCE<_@Sep 23 2009, 10:40 AM~15162559
> *OH YEAH AND YOU WELL SEE SOMETHING DIFFERENT.........
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Sep 23 2009, 10:45 AM~15162600
> *HAD A HELLA TIME FEW YRS AGO SO CUZ OF THAT ILL B DOWN THIS YR ONCE AGAIN
> C U GUYZ THERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> WESTSIDE C.C. DFW,CHARLOTTE
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ITS ALWAYS A GOOD TIME!!! SEE YOU THERE!!!


----------



## cadillac_chris (Aug 23, 2007)

No rules means big inches see everyone in the hop pit


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Sep 23 2009, 12:44 PM~15163123
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: ITS ALWAYS A GOOD TIME!!! SEE YOU THERE!!!
> *










:biggrin:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_chris_@Sep 23 2009, 12:50 PM~15163685
> *No rules means big inches see everyone in the hop pit
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG TEX (Jun 30, 2004)




----------



## Girly_Lowrider (Nov 28, 2005)

Always a GREAT event as well as a GREAT turn out!!!

Can't wait..........


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> *YALL READY FOR HER AGAIN*
> ==============================================
> TOMB RAIDER 63 HOPPER of DEATH, The first real King of the Streets.. Serving people all over the state for 3 years solid, hit'n between 71-75 inches....
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...


----------



## rat trap (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Sep 22 2009, 08:45 PM~15158912
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Bring er.


----------



## JOHNNYSUEDE (Sep 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@Sep 23 2009, 08:38 AM~15162151
> *Thers's pretty much no rules just show up to hop
> *


Gotta love that , no rules :biggrin:


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

:0 :0 :0


> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@Sep 23 2009, 07:38 AM~15162151
> *Thers's pretty much no rules just show up to hop
> *


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rat trap_@Sep 23 2009, 06:53 PM~15168355
> *Bring er.
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Sep 23 2009, 09:57 PM~15168986
> *:0  :0  :0  :0
> *


 :0 :cheesy: :cheesy: :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

Whats up radicalkings :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Sep 23 2009, 08:06 PM~15169063
> *:0  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


Whats up sir :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

Whats up shoe :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## radicalkingz (Nov 2, 2004)

being busy hows u doing sir :wave:


----------



## tlrepresenta (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by garageartguy_@Sep 22 2009, 09:06 PM~15157534
> *:cheesy:
> *


Ricky, Man are you finally gonna roll wit us to Hoptoberfest!


----------



## tlrepresenta (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Sep 22 2009, 10:45 PM~15158912
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Im asking the same question as alot of people, IS THIS RIDE COMING OUT next week?


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by radicalkingz_@Sep 23 2009, 08:15 PM~15169157
> *being busy hows u doing sir  :wave:
> *


Been realy slow im glad ur doin good :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## droptopt-bird (Apr 13, 2007)

Maybe :biggrin:


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tlrepresenta_@Sep 23 2009, 08:22 PM~15169230
> *Im asking the same question as alot of people, IS THIS RIDE COMING OUT next week?
> *


patience my young jetty


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by droptopt-bird_@Sep 23 2009, 08:28 PM~15169282
> *Maybe  :biggrin:
> *


they dont want to see it that's for sure :biggrin:


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Sep 23 2009, 08:30 PM~15169296
> *patience my young jetty
> *


yes patience :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIRDYLUV (Nov 1, 2005)

> > X2 ,WHITE WALLS ,CLEAN ASS PAINT JOB, ALL BODY PARTS ACCOUNTED FOR, FRONT BUMPER, NOT EVERYONE CAN PULL THAT OFF... :roflmao: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIRDYLUV_@Sep 23 2009, 08:35 PM~15169343
> *X2 ,WHITE WALLS ,CLEAN ASS PAINT JOB, ALL BODY PARTS ACCOUNTED FOR, FRONT BUMPER, NOT EVERYONE CAN PULL THAT OFF... :roflmao:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


damn !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak:     :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIRDYLUV_@Sep 23 2009, 08:35 PM~15169343
> *reverse</span>*


----------



## BIRDYLUV (Nov 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Sep 23 2009, 10:40 PM~15169409
> *reverse
> *


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIRDYLUV_@Sep 23 2009, 08:35 PM~15169343
> *X2 ,WHITE WALLS ,CLEAN ASS PAINT JOB, ALL BODY PARTS ACCOUNTED FOR, FRONT BUMPER, NOT EVERYONE CAN PULL THAT OFF... :roflmao:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


x100000000 smart man,While others take parts off we keep them on and chrome plate parts aswell.Do the big inches on white walls and revers wheels.no big ballons,


----------



## BIRDYLUV (Nov 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Sep 23 2009, 10:42 PM~15169429
> *x100000000 smart man,While others take parts off we keep them on and chrome plate parts aswell.Do the big inches on white walls and revers wheels.no big ballons,
> *


REAL LOWRIDING HOPPERS


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Sep 23 2009, 08:42 PM~15169429
> *x100000000 smart man,While others take parts off we keep them on and chrome plate parts aswell.Do the big inches on white walls and revers wheels.no big ballons,
> *


wwwwwwwwwwwwhhhhhhhhhhhhhhaaaaaaaaaaaaaaatttttttttttttttttttt?????????????????[/COLOR]


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Sep 23 2009, 08:42 PM~15169429
> *x100000000 smart man,While others take parts off we keep them on and chrome plate parts aswell.Do the big inches on white walls and revers wheels.no big ballons,
> *


wwwwwwwwwwwwhhhhhhhhhhhhhhaaaaaaaaaaaaaaatttttttttttttttttttt?????????????????


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIRDYLUV_@Sep 23 2009, 08:46 PM~15169470
> *REAL LOWRIDING HOPPERS
> *


Yes sir Real lowrider hoppers , :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIRDYLUV (Nov 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Sep 23 2009, 10:42 PM~15169429
> *x100000000 smart man,no big ballons,
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: 





















:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Sep 23 2009, 08:48 PM~15169498
> *Yes sir Real lowrider hoppers , :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


no way you crazy arent we poust to be trailering or hoping :biggrin:


----------



## PHATBOY>UCE< (Apr 9, 2009)

SO ARE TRUCKS REAL LOWRIDER HOPPERS...... :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

PHATBOY UCE WHATS GOIN ON :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## PHATBOY>UCE< (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Sep 23 2009, 08:55 PM~15169530
> *PHATBOY UCE WHATS GOIN ON :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


WHATS UP I'M JUST CHILLIN HERE WITH THE WIFEY........


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

_SUP IC CREW :wave:_


----------



## BIRDYLUV (Nov 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PHATBOY>UCE<_@Sep 23 2009, 10:54 PM~15169520
> *SO ARE TRUCKS REAL LOWRIDER HOPPERS...... :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


INSIDE JOKE HOMIE


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Sep 23 2009, 10:42 PM~15169429
> *x100000000 smart man,While others take parts off we keep them on and chrome plate parts aswell.Do the big inches on white walls and revers wheels.no big ballons,
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PHATBOY>UCE<_@Sep 23 2009, 08:54 PM~15169520
> *SO ARE TRUCKS REAL LOWRIDER HOPPERS...... :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


why not as long as they have regular tires you know 155 80 13 or 5.20,185 75 14, 175 70 14 or 5.60 :biggrin: not no trailer tires but any ways we dont do trucks cause it's not that many to hop agaist here :biggrin:


----------



## PHATBOY>UCE< (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIRDYLUV_@Sep 23 2009, 08:58 PM~15169573
> *INSIDE JOKE HOMIE
> *


OK KOO BCUZ I'M FROM THE OUTSIDE I'M HERE IN CALI LOL...........


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PHATBOY>UCE<_@Sep 23 2009, 08:54 PM~15169520
> *SO ARE TRUCKS REAL LOWRIDER HOPPERS...... :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


Wel in my opinion yes if it looks nice and is plaque flyable,The only problem is that the trucks that hop usaully have big ass tires standard wheels full stack coils they dont go low.Im sure u would agree theirs trucks that u can tell r low lows and a truck that was built for the hop pit


----------



## droptopt-bird (Apr 13, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIRDYLUV (Nov 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PHATBOY>UCE<_@Sep 23 2009, 11:00 PM~15169605
> *OK KOO BCUZ I'M FROM THE OUTSIDE I'M HERE IN CALI LOL...........
> *


----------



## PHATBOY>UCE< (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Sep 23 2009, 08:59 PM~15169590
> *why not as long as they have regular tires you know 155 80 13 or 5.20,185 75 14, 175 70 14 or 5.60 :biggrin: not no trailer tires but any ways we dont do trucks cause it's not that many to hop agaist here :biggrin:
> *


WELL I'M TAKEING MINE AND IT DRIVES SINGLE PUMP DOING BIG #'S SO HOP THERE'S OTHERS SHOWING UP.....


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

Dam now everbody on here now thats what im takin bout :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PHATBOY>UCE< (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Sep 23 2009, 09:01 PM~15169607
> *Wel in my opinion yes if it looks nice and is plaque flyable,The only problem is that the trucks that hop  usaully have big ass tires standard wheels full stack coils they dont go low.Im sure u would agree theirs trucks that u can tell r low lows and a truck that was built for the hop pit
> *


YUP THATS TRUCK BUT MINE LOOKS CLEAN AND HOPS CLEAN LOOK AT MY PIC.....


----------



## BIRDYLUV (Nov 1, 2005)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: BIRDYLUV, radicalkingz, PHATBOY>UCE<, irving customz1, droptopt-bird, project 79, cadillac_chris

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## cadillac_chris (Aug 23, 2007)

I hop my truck on 185,s single pump also cant afford all that chrome but i can leave parts after i hop bumpers can be replaced easily .


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PHATBOY>UCE<_@Sep 23 2009, 09:02 PM~15169634
> *WELL I'M TAKEING MINE AND IT DRIVES SINGLE PUMP DOING BIG #'S SO HOP THERE'S OTHERS SHOWING UP.....
> *


thats good atleast it drives on the streets that is odd but cool


----------



## PHATBOY>UCE< (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_chris_@Sep 23 2009, 09:06 PM~15169684
> *I hop my truck on 185,s  single pump also  cant afford all that chrome but i can leave parts after i hop  bumpers can be replaced easily .
> *


LOL YUP......


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_chris_@Sep 23 2009, 09:06 PM~15169684
> *I hop my truck on 185,s  single pump also  cant afford all that chrome but i can leave parts after i hop  bumpers can be replaced easily .
> *


hey as long as it comes with the parts and leave them at the spot that's just part of the game but not incomplete and not leaving shit behind


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PHATBOY>UCE<_@Sep 23 2009, 09:02 PM~15169634
> *WELL I'M TAKEING MINE AND IT DRIVES SINGLE PUMP DOING BIG #'S SO HOP THERE'S OTHERS SHOWING UP.....
> *


Well i dont wana be the bear of bad news but i beleave Bad boys is the only one that has a truck in the dallas area and dont no if their gona bring it.But thiers a shop in SanAnto,That has a couple of trucks if they come down.


----------



## PHATBOY>UCE< (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Sep 23 2009, 09:06 PM~15169689
> *thats good atleast it drives on the streets that is odd but cool
> *


WHY IS IT ODD I LOVE TAKING MY OUT FOR A SUNDAY CRUZ AND SEVERING ANYBODY THAT WANTS SOME......


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PHATBOY>UCE<_@Sep 23 2009, 09:09 PM~15169738
> *WHY IS IT ODD I LOVE TAKING MY OUT FOR A SUNDAY CRUZ AND SEVERING ANYBODY THAT WANTS SOME......
> *


well is just that the ones i know build trucks trailer them all the time


----------



## PHATBOY>UCE< (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Sep 23 2009, 09:08 PM~15169726
> *Well i dont wana be the bear of bad news but i beleave Bad boys is the only one that has a truck in the dallas area and dont no if their gona bring it.But thiers a shop in SanAnto,That has a couple of trucks if they come down.
> *


THATS KOO I'LL HOP AGAINST ANYONE SINGLE, DOUBLE, RADICAL IT DONT MATTER TO BE AS LONG AS THEY DONT GET STUCK BCUZ I DONT AND WHO YOU TALKING ABOUT FROM SANANTONIO


----------



## PHATBOY>UCE< (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Sep 23 2009, 09:11 PM~15169764
> *well is just that the ones i know build trucks trailer them all the time
> *


WELL I'M GOING THAT FAR I'M TRAILERING IT BUT AROUND HERE I DRIVE IT.....


----------



## BIRDYLUV (Nov 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Sep 23 2009, 11:08 PM~15169726
> *Well i dont wana be the bear of bad news but i beleave Bad boys is the only one that has a truck in the dallas area and dont no if their gona bring it.But thiers a shop in SanAnto,That has a couple of trucks if they come down.
> *













:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cadillac_chris (Aug 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Sep 23 2009, 09:11 PM~15169764
> *well is just that the ones i know build trucks trailer them all the time
> *


U trailer ALL YOUR CARS ALSO IF IM NOT MISTAKEN but remember trucks dont have v-8,s so the batteries and battery rack material is a big strain on the engine even just loading it up on a trailer .


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PHATBOY>UCE<_@Sep 23 2009, 09:09 PM~15169738
> *WHY IS IT ODD I LOVE TAKING MY OUT FOR A SUNDAY CRUZ AND SEVERING ANYBODY THAT WANTS SOME......
> *


Well what he means is here in Texas we take our trucks serius,but we dont really use them as low lows,theirs not to many low low trucks out here.Most of the trucks have big wheels ,4x4s lifted up,or are slamed but have 22s,24s,not to many are used for a low low.


----------



## cadillac_chris (Aug 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PHATBOY>UCE<_@Sep 23 2009, 09:13 PM~15169787
> *THATS KOO I'LL HOP AGAINST ANYONE SINGLE, DOUBLE, RADICAL IT DONT MATTER TO BE AS LONG AS THEY DONT GET STUCK BCUZ I DONT AND WHO YOU TALKING ABOUT FROM SANANTONIO
> *


 From san antonio is porkchop has a single ranger and a radical ranger shorty,s hydraulics equipped


----------



## PHATBOY>UCE< (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_chris_@Sep 23 2009, 09:16 PM~15169827
> *U trailer ALL YOUR CARS ALSO IF IM NOT MISTAKEN  but remember trucks dont have v-8,s so the batteries and battery rack material is a big strain on the engine  even just loading it up on a trailer .
> *


AND THATS THE THRUTH BRO......


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PHATBOY>UCE<_@Sep 23 2009, 09:13 PM~15169787
> *THATS KOO I'LL HOP AGAINST ANYONE SINGLE, DOUBLE, RADICAL IT DONT MATTER TO BE AS LONG AS THEY DONT GET STUCK BCUZ I DONT AND WHO YOU TALKING ABOUT FROM SANANTONIO
> *


The 210Hardhitters


----------



## PHATBOY>UCE< (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Sep 23 2009, 09:17 PM~15169838
> *Well what he means is here in Texas we take our trucks serius,but we dont really use them as low lows,theirs not to many low low trucks out here.Most of the trucks have big wheels ,4x4s lifted up,or are slamed but have 22s,24s,not to many are used for a low low.
> *


KOO KOO WE HAVE TO SAME HERE.......


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PHATBOY>UCE<_@Sep 23 2009, 09:13 PM~15169787
> *THATS KOO I'LL HOP AGAINST ANYONE SINGLE, DOUBLE, RADICAL IT DONT MATTER TO BE AS LONG AS THEY DONT GET STUCK BCUZ I DONT AND WHO YOU TALKING ABOUT FROM SANANTONIO
> *


dam fool like that.......... :biggrin:


----------



## PHATBOY>UCE< (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_chris_@Sep 23 2009, 09:18 PM~15169843
> *From san antonio is  porkchop  has a single ranger and a radical ranger shorty,s hydraulics equipped
> *


OH THATS KOO BCUZ I'M REAL GOOD GOOD FRIENDS WITH GILBERT FROM USA MOTORSPORTS AND HE SAID HE WAS'NT GOING TO BE ABLE TO MAKE IT SO THATS Y I WAS WONDERING WHO WAS COMING FROM SAN ANTON....


----------



## PHATBOY>UCE< (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by munozfamily_@Sep 23 2009, 09:22 PM~15169894
> *dam fool like that.......... :biggrin:
> *


LOL DOG YOU KNOW HOW WE DO IT HERE IN CALI......


----------



## cadillac_chris (Aug 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PHATBOY>UCE<_@Sep 23 2009, 09:13 PM~15169787
> *THATS KOO I'LL HOP AGAINST ANYONE SINGLE, DOUBLE, RADICAL IT DONT MATTER TO BE AS LONG AS THEY DONT GET STUCK BCUZ I DONT AND WHO YOU TALKING ABOUT FROM SANANTONIO
> *


The thing about these lil shows in texas u do hop against radical cars claiming to be street legal .


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_chris_@Sep 23 2009, 09:16 PM~15169827
> *U trailer ALL YOUR CARS ALSO IF IM NOT MISTAKEN  but remember trucks dont have v-8,s so the batteries and battery rack material is a big strain on the engine  even just loading it up on a trailer .
> *


Only trailered out of town ,or if the tags or state ispection is expired out hear the laws r pretty tuff they will ticket ur ass like a mofo even inpound it ,if they want.


----------



## PHATBOY>UCE< (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_chris_@Sep 23 2009, 09:24 PM~15169924
> *The thing about these lil shows in texas u do hop against radical cars claiming to be street legal  .
> *


LOL WELL I'M A TRUE SINGLE PUMP.....


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_chris_@Sep 23 2009, 09:16 PM~15169827
> *U trailer ALL YOUR CARS ALSO IF IM NOT MISTAKEN  but remember trucks dont have v-8,s so the batteries and battery rack material is a big strain on the engine  even just loading it up on a trailer .
> *


no sir you are mistaking unless we go out of town but in town you best to believe we drive everywere on the dfw


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PHATBOY>UCE<_@Sep 23 2009, 09:23 PM~15169918
> *LOL DOG YOU KNOW HOW WE DO IT HERE IN CALI......
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_chris_@Sep 23 2009, 09:24 PM~15169924
> *The thing about these lil shows in texas u do hop against radical cars claiming to be street legal  .
> *


mine is street legal but at the same time radical because i like trying new things and i found a way to be able to drive and hop on 13's


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PHATBOY>UCE<_@Sep 23 2009, 09:22 PM~15169905
> *OH THATS KOO BCUZ I'M REAL GOOD GOOD FRIENDS WITH GILBERT FROM USA MOTORSPORTS AND HE SAID HE WAS'NT GOING TO BE ABLE TO MAKE IT SO THATS Y I WAS WONDERING WHO WAS COMING FROM SAN ANTON....
> *


Well dont know if they comin but who knows :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## cadillac_chris (Aug 23, 2007)

If my truck had the engine power to drive me around i would drive it to all the shows did that with my blazer for 4 yrs till i retired it cruised it hopped it drove it to work the morning after a hop longest drive was san anto 6 and a half hrs away hitting 40 plus single pump .


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PHATBOY>UCE<_@Sep 23 2009, 09:26 PM~15169954
> *LOL WELL I'M A TRUE SINGLE PUMP.....
> *


x2 with 10 batts 8 for the front 3 for the back


----------



## cadillac_chris (Aug 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Sep 23 2009, 09:28 PM~15169987
> *mine is street legal but at the same time radical because i like trying new things and i found a way to be able to drive and hop on 13's
> *


My truck blows up 13,s in 5 hits 14,s keep me bouncing


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_chris_@Sep 23 2009, 09:29 PM~15170001
> *If my truck had the engine power to drive me around i would drive it to all the shows did that with my blazer for 4 yrs till i retired it  cruised it hopped it drove it to work the morning after a hop longest drive was san anto 6 and a half hrs away  hitting 40 plus single pump .
> *


we did the same thing with elpayaso's lincoln hop won and drove from san marcos ti irving no problem


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Sep 23 2009, 09:28 PM~15169987
> *mine is street legal but at the same time radical because i like trying new things and i found a way to be able to drive and hop on 13's
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: thats right 13`s


----------



## PHATBOY>UCE< (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Sep 23 2009, 09:30 PM~15170012
> *x2 with 10 batts 8 for the front 3 for the back
> *


YUP 8 TO THE NOSE.....


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_chris_@Sep 23 2009, 09:31 PM~15170027
> *My truck blows up 13,s in 5 hits  14,s keep me  bouncing
> *


i'm only at 68" + and my car still hops good


----------



## regal_swaga (Jan 7, 2009)

WHATS GOOD IC


----------



## cadillac_chris (Aug 23, 2007)

> i'm only at 68" + and my car still hops good
> [/quoti blew a tire in odessa hitting 48 inches at the tejano supershow last year rim stayed molded to the rotor had to beat it off with a sledge hammer


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PHATBOY>UCE<_@Sep 23 2009, 09:32 PM~15170047
> *YUP 8 TO THE NOSE.....
> *


 hno:


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

Let me ask u Phatboy uce or CadiChris have u guys ever put a V8 or a bigger motor than OEM in ur trucks.If u havnt do u guys think it would do the same inches ?I no alot of people down size on engines put we been puttin v8s and takin 6s out for drivin perpuses


----------



## valley_legendz (Sep 17, 2009)




----------



## PHATBOY>UCE< (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Sep 23 2009, 09:36 PM~15170114
> *Let me ask u Phatboy uce or CadiChris have u guys ever put a V8 or a bigger motor than OEM in ur trucks.If u havnt do u guys think it would do the same inches ?I no alot of people down size on engines put we been puttin v8s and takin 6s out for drivin perpuses
> *


WELL I HAVE A MAZDA AND IT'S A LITTLE FOUR BANGER LOL.....


----------



## cadillac_chris (Aug 23, 2007)

With the power that the pumps generate nowadays v-8,s and v-6,s dont become such a factor in hoppers cause if u get the right combo on springs with the v-8 u can outhop a v-6 or hop just as well . i dont have a problem with big cars hopping or heavy cars i just like the truck category so i built a truck to compete in it . Believe me if i could afford to build a single pump car id do it in a heartbeat .


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_chris_@Sep 23 2009, 09:41 PM~15170172
> *With the power that the pumps generate nowadays v-8,s and v-6,s dont  become such a factor in hoppers  cause if u get the right combo on springs with the v-8 u can outhop a v-6  or hop just as well . i dont have a problem with big cars hopping or heavy cars i just  like the truck category so i built a truck to compete in it . Believe me if i could afford to build a single pump car id  do it in a heartbeat .
> *




are you from dallas sir


----------



## cadillac_chris (Aug 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elpayaso_@Sep 23 2009, 09:42 PM~15170190
> *are you from dallas sir
> *


Im from lubbock my truck is the beige one that hopped in abilene at the wego show this year had problems at that show but its working now just came from the pueblo show this sunday with it .


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_chris_@Sep 23 2009, 09:46 PM~15170240
> *Im from lubbock my truck is the beige one that hopped in abilene at the wego show this year  had problems at that show but  its working now  just came from the pueblo show this sunday with it  .
> *


oh yeah i remember the truck shorty's eqquiped aint it


----------



## cadillac_chris (Aug 23, 2007)

yes


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_chris_@Sep 23 2009, 09:46 PM~15170240
> *Im from lubbock my truck is the beige one that hopped in abilene at the wego show this year  had problems at that show but  its working now  just came from the pueblo show this sunday with it  .
> *


oooh hhh yeah you got the creamis color ranger o ok im the guy with the single pump lincoln gray now i know who this is :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cadillac_chris (Aug 23, 2007)

My truck had a bad gear and a bad checkvalve when i was in abilene but its working now


----------



## PHATBOY>UCE< (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_chris_@Sep 23 2009, 09:48 PM~15170258
> *yes
> *


WHAT KIND OF TRUCK AND WHAT YOU HITTING.....


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elpayaso_@Sep 23 2009, 09:48 PM~15170264
> *oooh hhh yeah you got the creamis color ranger o ok im the guy with the single pump lincoln gray now i know who this is :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: what lincoln you talking about the one sitting on my driveway :biggrin: :biggrin: i got one just like yours :biggrin: :0


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PHATBOY>UCE<_@Sep 23 2009, 09:49 PM~15170281
> *WHAT KIND OF TRUCK AND WHAT YOU HITTING.....
> *


and what are you hitting if you dont mind me asking


----------



## cadillac_chris (Aug 23, 2007)

84 ranger hit 83 at the lowrider show in pueblo this sunday with it


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Sep 23 2009, 09:50 PM~15170290
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh: what lincoln you talking about the one sitting on my driveway :biggrin:  :biggrin: i got one just like yours :biggrin:  :0
> *


the only thing i'm missing is the title :biggrin:


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_chris_@Sep 23 2009, 09:52 PM~15170311
> *84 ranger hit  83 at the lowrider show in pueblo this sunday with it
> *


that's good inches to bad i didnt get to see it at the abilene show


----------



## cadillac_chris (Aug 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Sep 23 2009, 09:54 PM~15170319
> *that's good inches to bad i didnt get to see it at the abilene show
> *


at the abilene show it hopped retarded damn truck but its doing good now shortys hydraulics did a tune up on the setup and its working real good


----------



## PHATBOY>UCE< (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Sep 23 2009, 09:51 PM~15170304
> *and what are you hitting if you dont mind me asking
> *


SINGLE PUMP MAZDA HIT 96 TWO WEEKS AGO HERE AT A CAR SHOW BUT WE MADE SOME CHANGE'S SO IT'S DOING A LITTLE BETTER


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_chris_@Sep 23 2009, 09:55 PM~15170334
> *at the abilene show it hopped retarded  damn truck but its doing good now  shortys hydraulics did a  tune up on the setup and its working real good
> *


sounds good sir i'll be back in a few guys got to let my chick check her e mail :uh:


----------



## cadillac_chris (Aug 23, 2007)

i made a few changes also just havent got a stick to measure it with yet


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PHATBOY>UCE<_@Sep 23 2009, 09:55 PM~15170336
> *SINGLE PUMP MAZDA HIT 96 TWO WEEKS AGO HERE AT A CAR SHOW BUT WE MADE SOME CHANGE'S SO IT'S DOING A LITTLE BETTER
> *


that's good too keep up the good work guys


----------



## cadillac_chris (Aug 23, 2007)

Shorty,s mazda hit 104 single pump in pueblo on sunday


----------



## cadillac_chris (Aug 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PHATBOY>UCE<_@Sep 23 2009, 09:55 PM~15170336
> *SINGLE PUMP MAZDA HIT 96 TWO WEEKS AGO HERE AT A CAR SHOW BUT WE MADE SOME CHANGE'S SO IT'S DOING A LITTLE BETTER
> *


What setup u running ?


----------



## PHATBOY>UCE< (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_chris_@Sep 23 2009, 09:58 PM~15170364
> *Shorty,s mazda hit 104 single pump in pueblo  on sunday
> *


YEAH THATS NICE......


----------



## PHATBOY>UCE< (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_chris_@Sep 23 2009, 09:59 PM~15170379
> *What  setup u running ?
> *


SHOWTIME.....


----------



## cadillac_chris (Aug 23, 2007)

I use to run showtime in my blazer had some good product


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Sep 23 2009, 09:50 PM~15170290
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh: what lincoln you talking about the one sitting on my driveway :biggrin:  :biggrin: i got one just like yours :biggrin:  :0
> *


what ever ngg


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

U guys still thier???Did everbody take a brake???


----------



## PHATBOY>UCE< (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_chris_@Sep 23 2009, 10:02 PM~15170407
> *I use to run showtime in my blazer  had some good product
> *


YEAH THERE COMING BACK OUT AND STRONG TOO SO BE ON THE LOOK OUT FOR SHOWTIME PRODUCTS..........


----------



## radicalkingz (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PHATBOY>UCE<_@Sep 23 2009, 11:04 PM~15170424
> *YEAH THERE COMING BACK OUT AND STRONG TOO SO BE ON THE LOOK OUT FOR SHOWTIME PRODUCTS..........
> *


 :nicoderm: uffin:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Video of Tomb Raider serving at the Los Magnificos show in H-Town..
This was no junk car, clean paint job, flaked out roof with ghosted in skulls, chromed out engine and under carriage..

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ikuQ3N1Oax4


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)




----------



## cadillac_chris (Aug 23, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ew9I0BSUSDo&feature=related here is my truck at a lil show in amarillo wish i had chrome


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_chris_@Sep 23 2009, 09:52 PM~15170311
> *84 ranger hit  83 at the lowrider show in pueblo this sunday with it
> *


Thats good sir, :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

http://www.streetseen.com/DesktopModules/S...FileName&sd=ASC



couldnt get the pic in here


----------



## PHATBOY>UCE< (Apr 9, 2009)

HERE'S MINE ON DIRT.....


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SHOELACES_@Sep 23 2009, 10:07 PM~15170455
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thats what im takin bout real lowriders hoppin.That switchman must work out,He looks fantastic LOL :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## cadillac_chris (Aug 23, 2007)

Also got a homeboy building a radical truck for next years car show circuit and have a double pump getting tested for shows


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SHOELACES_@Sep 23 2009, 10:07 PM~15170455
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Has all the bumpers and a booty kit what more could u ask for. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cadillac_chris (Aug 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PHATBOY>UCE<_@Sep 23 2009, 10:13 PM~15170513
> *HERE'S MINE ON DIRT.....
> 
> 
> ...


that truck looks real clean and solid


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Sep 23 2009, 10:06 PM~15170446
> *Video of Tomb Raider serving at the Los Magnificos show in H-Town..
> This was no junk car, clean paint job, flaked out roof with ghosted in skulls, chromed out engine and under carriage..
> 
> ...


Pay close attention to the switchman he a realy good lookin guy if u ask me!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PHATBOY>UCE<_@Sep 23 2009, 10:13 PM~15170513
> *HERE'S MINE ON DIRT.....
> 
> 
> ...


Lookin good homie. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_chris_@Sep 23 2009, 10:07 PM~15170461
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ew9I0BSUSDo&feature=related  here is my truck at a lil show in  amarillo  wish i had chrome
> *


Its doin good homie keep it up. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ($El chamuko$) (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_chris_@Sep 23 2009, 11:24 PM~15169924
> *The thing about these lil shows in texas u do hop against radical cars claiming to be street legal  .
> *


*so what would your truck fall into???*


----------



## cadillac_chris (Aug 23, 2007)

sup chamuco


----------



## cadillac_chris (Aug 23, 2007)

my truck falls into single pump truck pro class if i do odessa


----------



## ($El chamuko$) (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_chris_@Sep 24 2009, 12:20 AM~15170580
> *sup chamuco
> *


*chillin like a villan... checking out the conversation of the trucks yall having..*


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by elpayaso_@Sep 23 2009, 11:12 PM~15170506
> *http://www.streetseen.com/DesktopModules/S...FileName&sd=ASC
> couldnt get the pic in here
> *


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaattttttttttttttttttttt


i didnt know


----------



## PHATBOY>UCE< (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_chris_@Sep 23 2009, 10:16 PM~15170541
> *that truck looks real clean and solid
> *


THANK YOU IT IS...


----------



## ($El chamuko$) (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_chris_@Sep 24 2009, 12:21 AM~15170587
> *my truck falls into single pump truck  pro class if i do odessa
> *


*thats cool i heard that is gonna get crunk in odessa.... *


----------



## cadillac_chris (Aug 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Sep 23 2009, 10:19 PM~15170578
> *Its doin good homie keep it up. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thx


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_chris_@Sep 23 2009, 10:21 PM~15170587
> *my truck falls into single pump truck  pro class if i do odessa
> *


Are u sure thiers a single pump trk class? I though thier was only street and super street in odessa.


----------



## cadillac_chris (Aug 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PHATBOY>UCE<_@Sep 23 2009, 10:22 PM~15170604
> *THANK YOU IT IS...
> 
> 
> ...


looks like u need a front end alignment can u imagine driving to a car show like that .


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SHOELACES_@Sep 23 2009, 10:22 PM~15170601
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice very nice :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

not a re enforced frame


















massive re done















:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PHATBOY>UCE< (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_chris_@Sep 23 2009, 10:24 PM~15170620
> *looks like u need a front end alignment  can u imagine driving to a car show like that .
> *


LOL WELL I DO WITH KNOW PROBLEM
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cadillac_chris (Aug 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Sep 23 2009, 10:23 PM~15170617
> *Are u sure thiers a single pump trk class? I though thier was only street and super street in odessa.
> *


Last year i hopped in the street class but this year im going super street against singles doubles .


----------



## cadillac_chris (Aug 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Sep 23 2009, 10:23 PM~15170617
> *Are u sure thiers a single pump trk class? I though thier was only street and super street in odessa.
> *


Last year i hopped in the street class but this year im going super street against singles doubles .


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PHATBOY>UCE<_@Sep 23 2009, 10:22 PM~15170604
> *THANK YOU IT IS...
> 
> 
> ...


U must go threw tires alot LOL :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## cadillac_chris (Aug 23, 2007)

Damn double post


----------



## ($El chamuko$) (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_chris_@Sep 24 2009, 12:28 AM~15170652
> *Damn  double post
> *


*you got any pics or videos of the hop from pueblo hop...???*


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Sep 23 2009, 10:06 PM~15170446
> *Video of Tomb Raider serving at the Los Magnificos show in H-Town..
> This was no junk car, clean paint job, flaked out roof with ghosted in skulls, chromed out engine and under carriage..
> 
> ...


excuse me homie but that was the heatwave in austin ant the guy holding the steering wheel looks good after the hop with a cut finger and all hitting 75+ at that time


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_chris_@Sep 23 2009, 10:26 PM~15170640
> *Last year i hopped in the street class  but this year im going  super street  against singles doubles .
> *


R u sure they let trucks and cars hop together?


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_chris_@Sep 23 2009, 11:24 PM~15170620
> *looks like u need a front end alignment  can u imagine driving to a car show like that .
> *


yes i can and we do :biggrin:


----------



## radicalkingz (Nov 2, 2004)

with all this talk about trucks got me hyped up going to start taking the beer bottles out da of the ranger and see what it do


----------



## PHATBOY>UCE< (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Sep 23 2009, 10:28 PM~15170650
> *U must go threw tires alot LOL :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


HELLLLLLLL YEAH LOL......


----------



## ($El chamuko$) (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Sep 24 2009, 12:31 AM~15170684
> *R u sure they let trucks and cars hop together?
> *


*yeah they do... last yr at odessas show i put my truck in street class from what i remember it was only mine and cadillac chris trucks there and we hop with cars too...*


----------



## cadillac_chris (Aug 23, 2007)

IN ODESSA ANYTHING GOES singles doubles cars trucks airplanes they dont give a fk modified suspension as long as u have the backbumper height they ask for and the tire and rims they want u to hop on u good to go


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by radicalkingz_@Sep 23 2009, 10:32 PM~15170694
> *with all this talk about trucks got me hyped up going to start taking the beer bottles out da of the ranger and see what it do
> *


Sounds like a plan!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes: :yes: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

not too clean and not too beat up still on one piece 2 1/2 years later






















on a street seen magazine near you on illegal toyz oklahoma izzue


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cadillac_chris (Aug 23, 2007)

my son only recorded my truck at the show


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by radicalkingz_@Sep 23 2009, 11:32 PM~15170694
> *with all this talk about trucks got me hyped up going to start taking the beer bottles out da of the ranger and see what it do
> *


 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## radicalkingz (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Sep 23 2009, 11:31 PM~15170684
> *R u sure they let trucks and cars hop together?
> *


yes sir i remember when ron bmh and gilbert usa motorsports trucks were put in with mando hilo car.


----------



## ($El chamuko$) (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_chris_@Sep 24 2009, 12:35 AM~15170725
> *my son only recorded my truck at the show
> *


*post up it*


----------



## cadillac_chris (Aug 23, 2007)

gotta upload it on youtube


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_chris_@Sep 23 2009, 10:34 PM~15170712
> *IN ODESSA ANYTHING GOES singles doubles cars trucks airplanes they dont give a fk  modified suspension as long as u have the backbumper height  they ask for and  the tire and rims they want  u to hop on  u  good to go
> *


Ya i think im Takin my 747 jumbo jet this year,Il make sure and call Houston for take off im gona fly over the competition!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PHATBOY>UCE< (Apr 9, 2009)

I'M OUT GOOD NIGHT PEOPLE.......


----------



## ($El chamuko$) (Dec 12, 2008)




----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Sep 23 2009, 10:37 PM~15170751
> *Ya i think im Takin my 747 jumbo jet this year,Il make sure and call Houston for take off im gona fly over the competition!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


ta gueno jotto :loco: :loco: :loco: :loco: :loco: :loco: :loco:


----------



## ($El chamuko$) (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by radicalkingz_@Sep 24 2009, 12:35 AM~15170734
> *yes sir i remember when ron bmh and gilbert  usa motorsports trucks were put in with mando hilo car.
> *


 *hey bro what kind of truck is the one on your avitar??*


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PHATBOY>UCE<_@Sep 23 2009, 10:37 PM~15170754
> *I'M OUT GOOD NIGHT PEOPLE.......
> *


laters homie


----------



## cadillac_chris (Aug 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PHATBOY>UCE<_@Sep 23 2009, 10:37 PM~15170754
> *I'M OUT GOOD NIGHT PEOPLE.......
> *


Laters


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by el chamuco_@Sep 23 2009, 10:38 PM~15170769
> * hey bro what kind of truck is the one on your avitar??
> *


Hes got a mazda pick up


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

check yall later ****** :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

<span style=\'color:red\'>both on 13'


----------



## ($El chamuko$) (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Sep 24 2009, 12:40 AM~15170786
> *Hes got a mazda pick up
> *


*damn that truck is straigh up.... cant wait till we finish mine *


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elpayaso_@Sep 23 2009, 10:41 PM~15170799
> *check yall later ****** :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


Ur leavin already ,cheese dick laters then :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## ($El chamuko$) (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Sep 24 2009, 12:41 AM~15170801
> *
> 
> 
> ...



<span style=\'color:red\'>*looking good. bro.. yall gonna be at odessa this yr??*


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Sep 23 2009, 10:41 PM~15170801
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by el chamuco_@Sep 23 2009, 10:43 PM~15170821
> *looking good. bro.. yall gonna be at odessa this yr??
> *


We hope so,we will see how things go!!!


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by el chamuco_@Sep 23 2009, 10:43 PM~15170821
> *looking good. bro.. yall gonna be at odessa this yr??
> *


we hope so man we just finished putting one of our trucks together from the abilene show till today we finally say lets do it ourselfs and the bitch worked we were all surpriced and happy like damm we actually got this bitch runing you now it's a f-350 disell dually and we dont now shit about disells :biggrin:


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

Whats up rollin rich :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Sep 23 2009, 10:49 PM~15170861
> *we hope so man we just finished putting one of our trucks together from the abilene show till today we finally say lets do it ourselfs and the bitch worked we were all surpriced and happy like damm we actually got this bitch runing you now it's a f-350 disell dually and we dont now shit about disells :biggrin:
> *


Yep now thats its back on track it will be good for about a million miles.Built ford tuff :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Sep 23 2009, 10:51 PM~15170886
> *Yep now thats its back on track it will be good for about a million miles.Built ford tuff :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: maybe that was the problem you now th oval on the grill


----------



## ($El chamuko$) (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Sep 24 2009, 12:51 AM~15170886
> *Yep now thats its back on track it will be good for about a million miles.Built ford tuff :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


*did yall fixed that diesel problem them fords have?? they is bad b out the injectors... depending what yr yalls is*


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Sep 23 2009, 10:53 PM~15170900
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh: maybe that was the problem you now th oval on the grill
> *


What everrrrrrrrrr!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by el chamuco_@Sep 23 2009, 10:53 PM~15170907
> *did yall fixed that diesel problem them fords have?? they is bad b out the injectors... depending what yr yalls is
> *


is that stupid ass 6.0 lt on a 2005


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by el chamuco_@Sep 23 2009, 10:53 PM~15170907
> *did yall fixed that diesel problem them fords have?? they is bad b out the injectors... depending what yr yalls is
> *


It was the inner cooler,minnor setback. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Sep 23 2009, 10:55 PM~15170919
> *is that stupid ass 6.0 lt on a 2005
> *


you talking of some cheap injectors but we talking of an intercooler and an egr balve along with some other shit


----------



## ($El chamuko$) (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Sep 24 2009, 12:55 AM~15170919
> *is that stupid ass 6.0 lt on a 2005
> *


*damn sorry to tell you this but those engines suck ass..... what was wrong with it.. i bet white smoke.. and misfiring??*


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Sep 23 2009, 10:55 PM~15170927
> *It was the inner cooler,minnor setback. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


minnor 700 dlls only for that plus the egr and the rest of the junk


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by el chamuco_@Sep 23 2009, 10:57 PM~15170936
> *damn sorry to tell you this but those engines suck ass..... what was wrong with it..  i bet white smoke.. and misfiring??
> *


damm how you now you went to the same problem or someone close to you


----------



## ($El chamuko$) (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Sep 24 2009, 12:58 AM~15170947
> *minnor 700 dlls only for that plus the egr and the rest of the junk
> *


*they sell an upgrade kit for that so it eliminates that blocks it off *


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Sep 23 2009, 10:58 PM~15170947
> *minnor 700 dlls only for that plus the egr and the rest of the junk
> *


It pulls Like a champ,It will be ok!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by el chamuco_@Sep 23 2009, 10:59 PM~15170964
> *they sell an upgrade kit for that  so it eliminates that blocks it off
> *


yeah we heard something like that


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by el chamuco_@Sep 23 2009, 10:59 PM~15170964
> *they sell an upgrade kit for that  so it eliminates that blocks it off
> *


Were u get that kit???


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by el chamuco_@Sep 23 2009, 10:59 PM~15170964
> *they sell an upgrade kit for that  so it eliminates that blocks it off
> *


like 2 paleta dudes rigth like the one that fucked up the one you were driving


----------



## ($El chamuko$) (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Sep 24 2009, 12:59 AM~15170963
> *damm how you now you went to the same problem or someone close to you
> *


*we own an automotive shop... we work on those pos engines...... thats what it says to do the egr and cooler ect.... but that only stops the problem for a couple miles and some times the symtoms is still there..... 

if you put on a scanner to it its gonna show you a mis fire and a number... you gots to change the injector... but its a bunch of work to do... each injector is like 400 bucks.. *


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Sep 23 2009, 10:42 PM~15170819
> *Ur leavin already ,cheese dick laters then :wave:
> *




ke guey manana te doy mas como nomas la mia te gusto ha


:buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: 














ta gueno see yall i got to















joto

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Sep 23 2009, 11:02 PM~15170994
> *like 2 paleta dudes rigth like the one that fucked up the one you were driving
> *


Hey that paleta dude came out of noware,I had no choice but to hit his tank.It was only a scratch :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by el chamuco_@Sep 23 2009, 11:03 PM~15171007
> *we own an automotive shop... we work on those pos engines...... thats what it says to do the egr  and cooler ect.... but that only stops the problem for a couple miles and some times the symtoms is still there.....
> 
> if you put on a scanner to it its gonna show you a mis fire and a number... you gots to change the injector... but its a bunch of work to do... each injector is like 400 bucks..
> *


400 what :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by el chamuco_@Sep 23 2009, 11:03 PM~15171007
> *we own an automotive shop... we work on those pos engines...... thats what it says to do the egr  and cooler ect.... but that only stops the problem for a couple miles and some times the symtoms is still there.....
> 
> if you put on a scanner to it its gonna show you a mis fire and a number... you gots to change the injector... but its a bunch of work to do... each injector is like 400 bucks..
> *


damm i hope it keeps on working


----------



## ($El chamuko$) (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Sep 24 2009, 01:02 AM~15170992
> *Were u get that kit???
> *


* we found it in the internet we goggle egr for 6.0 ford and a bunch of shit pops out then you can see a upgrade kit that industrys sells.. but we didnt change that... it was the injectors... its hard to diagnose them diesels too..

keep your eye out on you gas pedal those go out too... and your truck wont shift propertly...... 
*


----------



## ($El chamuko$) (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Sep 24 2009, 01:07 AM~15171037
> *400 what :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


*yeah thats just one... x8= 3200* :0 :0


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by el chamuco_@Sep 23 2009, 11:09 PM~15171052
> *yeah thats just one...  x8= 3200 :0  :0
> *


cheap cheap :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :wave: :wave: :wave: ok later im fallin to sleep here


----------



## ($El chamuko$) (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elpayaso_@Sep 24 2009, 01:15 AM~15171098
> *cheap cheap  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave: ok later im fallin to sleep here
> *


*laters bro*


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

see yall ic 1 pm sent


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Sep 23 2009, 11:20 PM~15171126
> *see yall ic 1 pm sent
> *


i guess this thread is not ass dead as it was anymore :biggrin:


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Sep 23 2009, 11:23 PM~15171143
> *i guess this thread is not ass dead as it was anymore :biggrin:
> *


Well i guess thats the impact that the hoppers make.Its no fun unless thiers hoppers,Its the main event of the afternoon.I hope the ULA the best of luck with ur event.


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

T
T
T


FOR HOPTOBERFEST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Sep 24 2009, 07:49 AM~15171910
> *T
> T
> T
> ...


 *X-2*


----------



## ULA (Dec 5, 2003)




----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: ms_tx_legend214, 
<span style=\'colorurple\'>morning chica!
 :biggrin:


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Sep 24 2009, 07:57 AM~15172233
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: ms_tx_legend214,
> morning chica!
> ...




<span style=\'colorurple\'>Good morning Missy!!! :cheesy:


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD (Jun 5, 2008)

Ill see all of you tonight.... w/flyers in hand....







-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN
DALLAS TX


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bad Mamma Jamma_@Sep 24 2009, 09:05 AM~15172275
> *Good morning Missy!!!  :cheesy:
> *



 :biggrin: good? hmmm more like a sleepy morning...lol 

was in ft worth partyin again :uh:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ZEUS DA GOD_@Sep 24 2009, 09:15 AM~15172333
> *Ill see all of you tonight.... w/flyers in hand....
> -ZEUS DA GOD
> SIMPLY STUNNIN
> ...


 :thumbsup: already!! see you tonite!


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Sep 24 2009, 08:17 AM~15172347
> * :biggrin: good? hmmm more like a sleepy morning...lol
> 
> was in ft worth partyin again  :uh:
> ...




<span style=\'colorurple\'>Yea I'm there with ya too! Was out last nite at the P!nk show!


----------



## CITYBOY214 (Sep 14, 2008)

DONT BE A HATTER!!! :0 :0 :0


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bad Mamma Jamma_@Sep 24 2009, 09:20 AM~15172367
> *Yea I'm there with ya too!  Was out last nite at the P!nk show!
> *



 :0 u went? didnt invite  lol jk!


----------



## 214pinkcandy (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bad Mamma Jamma_@Sep 24 2009, 09:20 AM~15172367
> *Yea I'm there with ya too!  Was out last nite at the P!nk show!
> *



whats the p!nk show?


----------



## 214pinkcandy (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CITYBOY214_@Sep 24 2009, 09:41 AM~15172524
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Sep 24 2009, 09:05 AM~15172647
> * :0 u went? didnt invite    lol jk!
> 
> </span>
> *




<span style=\'colorurple\'>Yes ma'am ! went! I got you next time!


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 214pinkcandy_@Sep 24 2009, 09:08 AM~15172661
> *whats the p!nk show?
> *



You know!!! So what, I'm still a ................ and guess what I'm having more Fun!
Does that ring a bell, lol! :cheesy:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bad Mamma Jamma+Sep 24 2009, 10:12 AM~15172687-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*

omg! lol crazy pinkcandy u know if u heard her music lol!
*


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 214pinkcandy_@Sep 24 2009, 10:08 AM~15172661
> *whats the p!nk show?
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: ms_tx_legend214, 214Frost, thehomo8, CITYBOY214, Bad Mamma Jamma


:biggrin: :wave: *SEE YALL TONITE!*


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Sep 24 2009, 10:22 AM~15172751
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: ms_tx_bopper214, 214Frost, theoso8, CITYBOY214, Bad Mamma Jamma
> :biggrin:  :wave: SEE YALL TONITE!
> *


 :biggrin: :uh:


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Sep 24 2009, 09:20 AM~15172739
> *lol ok! better yet we gotta start gettin ready for mavs season!
> 
> They go on sale Oct 3rd, I'm game! :biggrin:
> ...


She knows it!!! Da da da---da da da Please don't ............. :cheesy:


----------



## 214pinkcandy (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bad Mamma Jamma_@Sep 24 2009, 10:24 AM~15172780
> *She knows it!!!  Da da da---da da da Please don't ............. :cheesy:
> *



LMAO sorry! :happysad: Yes I know


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 214pinkcandy_@Sep 24 2009, 09:33 AM~15172851
> *LMAO sorry! :happysad: Yes I know
> *



I knew you did!!!


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bad Mamma Jamma_@Sep 24 2009, 10:24 AM~15172780
> *She knows it!!!  Da da da---da da da Please don't ............. :cheesy:
> *


*oct 3rd? hmmm....we'll talk bout it :biggrin: i been to the first home game the past 5 or 6 years :biggrin: *


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Sep 24 2009, 09:41 AM~15172954
> *oct 3rd? hmmm....we'll talk bout it  :biggrin: i been to the first home game the past 5 or 6 years  :biggrin: </span>
> *




<span style=\'colorurple\'>Yessum! :thumbsup:


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CITYBOY214_@Sep 24 2009, 07:41 AM~15172524
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Whos haten????? :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:     The only thing anyone wants to no is when u gona put the rite wheels on ,or put it on some 13s and see if it will do the same thing. :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## BIRDYLUV (Nov 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Sep 24 2009, 03:25 PM~15175487
> *Whos haten????? :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:         The only thing anyone wants to no is when u gona put the rite wheels on ,or put it on some 13s and see if it will do the same thing. :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## cadillac_chris (Aug 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CITYBOY214_@Sep 24 2009, 07:41 AM~15172524
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Sup bad boys cars looking good on that back bumper


----------



## ($El chamuko$) (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Sep 24 2009, 03:25 PM~15175487
> *Whos haten????? :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:         The only thing anyone wants to no is when u gona put the rite wheels on ,or put it on some 13s and see if it will do the same thing. :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


*hey bro.. dont get it me wrong... but why do peeps trip bout the tire size on a hopper?? that they is too big??.*


----------



## BIRDYLUV (Nov 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CITYBOY214+Sep 23 2009, 09:03 AM~15161870-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rat trap (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Sep 24 2009, 01:25 PM~15175487
> *Whos haten????? :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:         The only thing anyone wants to no is when u gona put the rite wheels on ,or put it on some 13s and see if it will do the same thing. :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


Apperently you are you the one who responded to man. For somebody that doesn't even have a hopper you sure do alot of complaing about the next mans car. You act like your bringing out turn table cars to hop. Ima go ahead and put my bumper back on and my all golds back on and lets see what else you gonna complain about.


----------



## 1BADCADDY (Sep 28, 2008)

for a vato that don't even have his own hopper ... gilbert that ***** is callin u out lol


----------



## rat trap (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 1BADCADDY_@Sep 24 2009, 07:12 PM~15178903
> *for a vato that don't even have his own hopper  ... gilbert that ***** is callin u out  lol
> *


why would i be talkin bout that man come on now.


----------



## 1BADCADDY (Sep 28, 2008)

hoppin is hoppin it's don't matter what tire he have on homie as long he have dayton wheels or wire


----------



## rat trap (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 1BADCADDY_@Sep 24 2009, 07:26 PM~15179076
> *hoppin is hoppin it's don't matter what tire he have on homie as long he have dayton  wheels or wire
> *


Couldn't of said better myself.


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rat trap_@Sep 24 2009, 04:35 PM~15177472
> *Apperently you are you the one who responded to man. For somebody that doesn't even have a hopper you sure do alot of complaing about the next mans car. You act like your bringing out turn table cars to hop. Ima go ahead and put my bumper back on and my all golds back on and lets see what else you gonna complain about.
> *


Thats what im takin bout, put them on ,And since u brought up turn table cars,witch turn table cars u no of that have black wall trailer tires on them,my point excact.The purpose is to make the car look as close as possible to a low low.Not to a pit hopper.We should all try to perserve the traditional lowrider look,And the tradional lowrider doesnt have blk wall trailer tires,or standard wheels,or ballon type tires.The low lows have allways found the smallest tire or skinniest tire possible.But if u consider this complaining thats ok too.I remember u guys use to scream "U got weight"or like u say" COMPLAIN" about weight.Now u guys dont mention it at all,why is that????I will let everone on here make their on conclution on why u guys dont mention that any more.We r just tryin to preseve the integrty of the lowrider tradition.But u can call it complaining if that works for u.


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1BADCADDY_@Sep 24 2009, 07:26 PM~15179076
> *hoppin is hoppin it's don't matter what tire he have on homie as long he have dayton  wheels or wire
> *


So a 15" or 16" would be alrite wit u???If ur gona put a Dayton wheel on , u mite as wel put the low rider tire on rite,i mean u went as far as gettin a dayton so go all the way!!!!Dont think many people would get a set of daytons and then mount black wall trailer tires on them!!!!!!!!


----------



## rat trap (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Sep 25 2009, 12:37 AM~15181842
> *Thats what im takin bout, put them on ,And since u brought up turn table cars,witch turn table cars u no of that have black wall trailer tires on them,my point excact.The purpose is to make the car look as close as possible to a low low.Not to a pit hopper.We should all try to perserve the traditional lowrider look,And the tradional lowrider doesnt have blk wall trailer tires,or standard wheels,or ballon type tires.The low lows have allways found the smallest tire  or skinniest tire possible.But if u consider this complaining thats ok too.I remember u guys use to scream "U got weight"or like u say" COMPLAIN" about weight.Now u guys dont mention it at all,why is that????I will let everone on here make their on conclution on why u guys dont mention that any more.We r just tryin to preseve the integrty of the lowrider tradition.But u can call it complaining if that works for u.
> *


what the fuck does it matter? you talk about low rider but u dont have one. ima leave this alone it make no sense to whine :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ULA_@Sep 24 2009, 06:49 AM~15172175
> *
> 
> 
> ...




TtT


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)

:0 HOPPERFEST :0


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

*TTT*


----------



## CITYBOY214 (Sep 14, 2008)

WE DONT SAY SHIT ANYMORE BECAUSE WE KNOW WHAT YALL HAVE IN YALL'S CAR. THEY DONT EVER KNOW IF THEY WANT TO COME BACK DOWN AFTER THERE IN THE AIR SO WHO WAS WEIGHT BACK THERE. THE DUDE PUT YOUR BUSINESS OUT THERE THE LAST TIME SO WHAT YOU GOT TO SAY ABOUT THAT. BY THE WAY WE HAVE ALL POWER AND NO WEIGHT!!!!!!!!! SO DONT BE MAD BECAUSE OF THAT BUT YOU SHOULD BUILT YOUR OWN CAR THEN YOU CAN TALK ALL YOU WANT!!!!!! :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CITYBOY214 (Sep 14, 2008)

BY THE WAY I GUESS YOU ARE THE HATTER!!! :0 :0 :0 BECAUSE YOU ARE THE ONLY ONE THAT SAID ANYTHING!!!!!  :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: HATTER


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD (Jun 5, 2008)

So how many hoppers have RSVP'd for this.... ROLL CALL.... Someone asked last night about who was comming to hop.... So lets see the official list....





-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN
DALLAS TX


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ZEUS DA GOD_@Sep 25 2009, 10:48 AM~15183422
> *So how many hoppers have RSVP'd for this.... ROLL CALL.... Someone asked last night about who was comming to hop.... So lets see the official list....
> -ZEUS DA GOD
> SIMPLY STUNNIN
> ...


I was told to show up and you will see!!


----------



## DJ_Malachi_21 (Jul 23, 2009)

i see a lot of love in this thread :biggrin:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

IM GONNA HOP!!!!!




















































MY ASS OUT TO THE LAKE NEXT WEEKEND!!! :biggrin: SEE EVERYONE THERE


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

TTT


----------



## 214pinkcandy (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Sep 25 2009, 11:34 AM~15183835
> *I was told to show up and you will see!!
> *


----------



## BIG TEX (Jun 30, 2004)

T - T - T


----------



## 214monte (Jun 25, 2006)




----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CITYBOY214_@Sep 25 2009, 07:45 AM~15182942
> *WE DONT SAY SHIT ANYMORE BECAUSE WE KNOW WHAT YALL HAVE IN YALL'S CAR. THEY DONT EVER KNOW IF THEY WANT TO COME BACK DOWN AFTER THERE IN THE AIR SO WHO WAS WEIGHT BACK THERE. THE DUDE PUT YOUR BUSINESS OUT THERE THE LAST TIME  SO WHAT YOU GOT TO SAY ABOUT THAT. BY THE WAY WE HAVE ALL POWER AND NO WEIGHT!!!!!!!!! SO DONT BE MAD BECAUSE OF THAT BUT YOU SHOULD BUILT YOUR OWN CAR THEN YOU CAN TALK ALL YOU WANT!!!!!! :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


BUT THEY DO COME BACK DOWN AND ROLL LIKE NOTHING NOT LIKE YALL THAT TRAILER EVEN ON YALLS OUN BACK YARD,IF YALL DIDNT HAVE ANY WEIGHT HOW COME THAT CAR OF YOURS IS ALL FUCKED UP ON THE QUARTER PANELS VERY INTERESTING,CAN YOU SAY SOMETHING ON THAT,ABOUT THAT GUY THAT TALK ABOUT OUR CARS BEING WEIGHTED DOWN HAS NO CLUE ON WHAT WE NOW ABOUT HIS CARS BUT WE DONT BE SAYING IT 



RULE # 1 IF YOU AINT HOPING YOU AINT TALKING UNLESS YOU ARE JUST CHEERLEADING


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Sep 25 2009, 11:24 AM~15184748
> *BUT THEY DO COME BACK DOWN AND ROLL LIKE NOTHING NOT LIKE YALL THAT TRAILER EVEN ON YALLS OUN BACK YARD,IF YALL DIDNT HAVE ANY WEIGHT HOW COME THAT CAR OF YOURS IS ALL FUCKED UP ON THE QUARTER PANELS VERY INTERESTING,CAN YOU SAY SOMETHING ON THAT,ABOUT THAT GUY THAT TALK ABOUT OUR CARS BEING WEIGHTED DOWN HAS NO CLUE ON WHAT WE NOW ABOUT HIS CARS BUT WE DONT BE SAYING IT
> RULE # 1 IF YOU AINT HOPING YOU AINT TALKING UNLESS YOU ARE JUST CHEERLEADING
> *


AND i HAVE A CAR DRIVE IT AND HOP IT ON THE DFW SO I CAN TALK :biggrin:


----------



## rat trap (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Sep 25 2009, 11:24 AM~15184748
> *BUT THEY DO COME BACK DOWN AND ROLL LIKE NOTHING NOT LIKE YALL THAT TRAILER EVEN ON YALLS OUN BACK YARD,IF YALL DIDNT HAVE ANY WEIGHT HOW COME THAT CAR OF YOURS IS ALL FUCKED UP ON THE QUARTER PANELS VERY INTERESTING,CAN YOU SAY SOMETHING ON THAT,ABOUT THAT GUY THAT TALK ABOUT OUR CARS BEING WEIGHTED DOWN HAS NO CLUE ON WHAT WE NOW ABOUT HIS CARS BUT WE DONT BE SAYING IT
> RULE # 1 IF YOU AINT HOPING YOU AINT TALKING UNLESS YOU ARE JUST CHEERLEADING
> *


I seen when they was doing the body work on that car and the roof was fallin apart from it being rusted im guessing they didnt do a good job on the body work and as far as weight goes ill put a stack on my car, after we get done hopping ill pull my batteries out. just let me know ill be there.


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rat trap_@Sep 25 2009, 01:38 PM~15185792
> *I seen when they was doing the body work on that car and the roof was fallin apart from it being rusted im guessing they didnt do a good job on the body work and as far as weight goes ill put a stack on my car, after we get done hopping ill pull my batteries out. just let me know ill be there.
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: you aint hoping gilber is so you are cheerleading :biggrin:


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rat trap_@Sep 25 2009, 01:38 PM~15185792
> *I seen when they was doing the body work on that car and the roof was fallin apart from it being rusted im guessing they didnt do a good job on the body work and as far as weight goes ill put a stack on my car, after we get done hopping ill pull my batteries out. just let me know ill be there.
> *


yeah body work you mean frame work


----------



## 88mazda (Oct 21, 2008)

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

:0


----------



## CITYBOY214 (Sep 14, 2008)

YOU TALKING ABOUT DRIVING THE CAR, ITS DRIVEABLE ITS TAGGED & INSPECTED THE REASON THE QUARTER PANNELS ARE FUCKED UP IS BECAUSE OF POOR BODY WORK NEXT TIME U SEE IT INSPECT IT THE WAY U & YOUR DADDY DO AT ALL THE SHOWS AS FOR CALLING PEOPLE ******, COME TELL ME IN MY FACE & I WILL SHOW U A ***** WHEN I BEND YOU OVER BITCH BUT LIKE I SAID EARLIER I GUESS U ALL ARE THE GUILTY ONES BECAUSE U ARE THE ONLY ONES THAT RESPONDED I NEVER MENTIONED ANY NAMES WHEN I SAID HATERS I GUESS U FELT THE NEED TO PUT YOUR SELF OUT THERE BECAUSE U KNOW WHAT U ARE & AS FOR HITTING MY OWN SWITCH I DON'T HAVE TO THAT'S WHAT GILBERT IS THERE FOR BUT I WANT TO SEE U HIT A DOUBLE PUMP SWITCH THEN COME TALK SHIT I KNOW U ARE HURT BECAUSE U CANT CATCH UP TO BAD BOYZ & U FEEL THE NEED TO BRING WHATEVER EXCUSE U CAN TO MAKE YOURSELF FEEL BETTER...KEEP DOING IT BECAUSE THE MORE BITCH TALKING U ARE DOING THE MORE PEOPLE ARE COMING TO US ASKING US FOR ADVICE BECAUSE THEY KNOW U ALL ARE FOOL OF SHIT, WE LET THE CARS SPEAK FOR US AS U CAN SEE LOL SO THANKS!! WITH THE NEW BUSINESS WE ARE GETTING I CAN BUY U MORE IRON MAN SHIRTS SO U DONT WEAR THE SAME ONE TO EVERY SHOW IM SURE YOUR KIDS WANT THEIR CLOTHES BACK SO COME HOLLA AT ME IF U GOT ANYTHING ELSE TO SAY U KNOW WHERE IM AT...BAD BOYZ!!  :buttkick:


----------



## rat trap (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Sep 25 2009, 01:40 PM~15185818
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh: you aint hoping gilber is so you are cheerleading :biggrin:
> *


Thats fine bring me your moms outfit and ill wear it put ur money were ur mouth is ill have my stack ready believe that.


----------



## CITYBOY214 (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CITYBOY214_@Sep 25 2009, 03:51 PM~15186851
> *YOU TALKING ABOUT DRIVING THE CAR, ITS DRIVEABLE ITS TAGGED & INSPECTED THE REASON THE QUARTER PANNELS ARE FUCKED UP IS BECAUSE OF POOR BODY WORK NEXT TIME U SEE IT INSPECT IT BUT LIKE I SAID EARLIER I GUESS U ALL ARE THE GUILTY ONES BECAUSE U ARE THE ONLY ONES THAT RESPONDED I NEVER MENTIONED ANY NAMES WHEN I SAID HATERS I GUESS U FELT THE NEED TO PUT YOUR SELF OUT THERE BECAUSE U KNOW WHAT U ARE & AS FOR HITTING MY OWN SWITCH I DON'T HAVE TO THAT'S WHAT GILBERT IS THERE FOR BUT I KNOW U ARE HURT BECAUSE U CANT CATCH UP TO BAD BOYZ & U FEEL THE NEED TO BRING WHATEVER EXCUSE U CAN TO MAKE YOURSELF FEEL BETTER...KEEP DOING IT BECAUSE THE MORE BITCH TALKING U ARE DOING THE MORE PEOPLE ARE COMING TO US ASKING US FOR ADVICE BECAUSE THEY KNOW U ALL ARE FOOL OF SHIT, WE LET THE CARS SPEAK FOR US AS U CAN SEE LOL SO THANKS!! AS FOR FRAME WORK MY FARAME DID FUCK UP BUT U DONT SEE ME CHANGING MY BALL JOINTS ALL THE TIME SO THAT SHOULD TELL U WHO'S FRAME IS FUCKED UP IF U GOT ANYTHING ELSE TO SAY U KNOW WHERE IM AT...BAD BOYZ!!   :buttkick:
> *


----------



## CITYBOY214 (Sep 14, 2008)

AND AS FOR CHEERLEADING U ALL ARE THE ONES THAT FEEL THE NEED TO HAVE ALOT OF PEOPLE WITH U SO MAYBE NEXT TIME I SEE U I CAN LET U BORROW MY GIRL'S OUTFIT SO U CAN PUT IT ON AND JOIN YOUR CROWD :yes: :yes: :yes: :twak:


----------



## fatmexican55 (Oct 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rat trap_@Sep 25 2009, 04:54 PM~15186865
> *Thats fine bring me your moms outfit and ill wear it put ur money were ur mouth is ill have my stack ready believe that.
> *


 :h5: :h5: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CITYBOY214_@Sep 25 2009, 03:51 PM~15186851
> *YOU TALKING ABOUT DRIVING THE CAR, ITS DRIVEABLE ITS TAGGED & INSPECTED THE REASON THE QUARTER PANNELS ARE FUCKED UP IS BECAUSE OF POOR BODY WORK NEXT TIME U SEE IT INSPECT IT THE WAY U & YOUR DADDY DO AT ALL THE SHOWS AS FOR CALLING PEOPLE ******, COME TELL ME IN MY FACE & I WILL SHOW U A ***** WHEN I BEND YOU OVER BITCH BUT LIKE I SAID EARLIER I GUESS U ALL ARE THE GUILTY ONES BECAUSE U ARE THE ONLY ONES THAT RESPONDED I NEVER MENTIONED ANY NAMES WHEN I SAID HATERS I GUESS U FELT THE NEED TO PUT YOUR SELF OUT THERE BECAUSE U KNOW WHAT U ARE & AS FOR HITTING MY OWN SWITCH I DON'T HAVE TO THAT'S WHAT GILBERT IS THERE FOR BUT I WANT TO SEE U HIT A DOUBLE PUMP SWITCH THEN COME TALK SHIT  I KNOW U ARE HURT BECAUSE U CANT CATCH UP TO BAD BOYZ & U FEEL THE NEED TO BRING WHATEVER EXCUSE U CAN TO MAKE YOURSELF FEEL BETTER...KEEP DOING IT BECAUSE THE MORE BITCH TALKING U ARE DOING THE MORE PEOPLE ARE COMING TO US ASKING US FOR ADVICE BECAUSE THEY KNOW U ALL ARE FOOL OF SHIT, WE LET THE CARS SPEAK FOR US AS U CAN SEE LOL SO THANKS!! WITH THE NEW BUSINESS WE ARE GETTING I CAN BUY U MORE IRON MAN SHIRTS SO U DONT WEAR THE SAME ONE TO EVERY SHOW IM SURE YOUR KIDS WANT THEIR CLOTHES BACK SO COME HOLLA AT ME IF U GOT ANYTHING ELSE TO SAY U KNOW WHERE IM AT...BAD BOYZ!!   :buttkick:
> *


just like u said i guess you are as guilty as me cause you are the only one that responded and as for the iron man shirt i have no idea what you talking about cause i dont even oun one so you must be mistaking me with some one else,about hitting a double switch been there done that served u already i'm the one that hit 4u2envy's so i don't now were you coming out with all this shit as for the business thats good for gilbert not for you,so what yall do when people ask you for advice yall go to shorthys and ask him just like his son said and i'm not making this up   use that money you want to spend on buying me shirts and put it on your car i'm just saying since you got it and i dont


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rat trap_@Sep 25 2009, 03:54 PM~15186865
> *Thats fine bring me your moms outfit and ill wear it put ur money were ur mouth is ill have my stack ready believe that.
> *


i dont think you'll fit on my moms outfits cause she is too skiny :biggrin:


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CITYBOY214_@Sep 25 2009, 04:00 PM~15186910
> *AND AS FOR CHEERLEADING U ALL ARE THE ONES THAT FEEL THE NEED TO HAVE ALOT OF PEOPLE WITH U SO MAYBE NEXT TIME I SEE U I CAN LET U BORROW MY GIRL'S OUTFIT SO U CAN PUT IT ON AND JOIN YOUR CROWD :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :twak:
> *


you dont see me cheerleading with someone else hitting my switch so keep the outfit for yourself :biggrin: and we just bring the people that helps at the shop


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CITYBOY214_@Sep 25 2009, 03:56 PM~15186876
> *
> *


ball joints i have only broke one ball joint man you just cant break parts cause there is not enough power to break anything


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

This thread is to talk about the Hoptoberfest, all this other stuff should stop, I'm not taking sides this goes for all parties... Just an old man's 2 cents...


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CITYBOY214_@Sep 25 2009, 03:51 PM~15186851
> *YOU TALKING ABOUT DRIVING THE CAR, ITS DRIVEABLE ITS TAGGED & INSPECTED THE REASON THE QUARTER PANNELS ARE FUCKED UP IS BECAUSE OF POOR BODY WORK NEXT TIME U SEE IT INSPECT IT THE WAY U & YOUR DADDY DO AT ALL THE SHOWS AS FOR CALLING PEOPLE ******, COME TELL ME IN MY FACE & I WILL SHOW U A ***** WHEN I BEND YOU OVER BITCH BUT LIKE I SAID EARLIER I GUESS U ALL ARE THE GUILTY ONES BECAUSE U ARE THE ONLY ONES THAT RESPONDED I NEVER MENTIONED ANY NAMES WHEN I SAID HATERS I GUESS U FELT THE NEED TO PUT YOUR SELF OUT THERE BECAUSE U KNOW WHAT U ARE & AS FOR HITTING MY OWN SWITCH I DON'T HAVE TO THAT'S WHAT GILBERT IS THERE FOR BUT I WANT TO SEE U HIT A DOUBLE PUMP SWITCH THEN COME TALK SHIT  I KNOW U ARE HURT BECAUSE U CANT CATCH UP TO BAD BOYZ & U FEEL THE NEED TO BRING WHATEVER EXCUSE U CAN TO MAKE YOURSELF FEEL BETTER...KEEP DOING IT BECAUSE THE MORE BITCH TALKING U ARE DOING THE MORE PEOPLE ARE COMING TO US ASKING US FOR ADVICE BECAUSE THEY KNOW U ALL ARE FOOL OF SHIT, WE LET THE CARS SPEAK FOR US AS U CAN SEE LOL SO THANKS!! WITH THE NEW BUSINESS WE ARE GETTING I CAN BUY U MORE IRON MAN SHIRTS SO U DONT WEAR THE SAME ONE TO EVERY SHOW IM SURE YOUR KIDS WANT THEIR CLOTHES BACK SO COME HOLLA AT ME IF U GOT ANYTHING ELSE TO SAY U KNOW WHERE IM AT...BAD BOYZ!!   :buttkick:
> *


U dont wana go thier on the advise issue,If anyone only new the reason why ur cars r working at this moment.Were not the ones travelin to go get advice,to get our cars workin,but if u feel the need to step in that area we can go there.I dont care what u guys say Irving Customz has been on the bumper for years,And has been beatiig Bad boys for years as well ,u guys just started hittin the bumper late last year.I beleave everone can say that statement is fact,not fiction.U guys did not figure out how the cars work until the info or advise from ur source.As for the guy u refer to he only worked on one car and couldnt finish it.He didnt build of our cars.As for the catching up to bad boys,we been waitin on yall for a few years to catch up and im glad yal have now.And show me the new buisness u have got and il show u ours.While u build one we build three!!!Now as for u guys always takin bout rolls of money and buyin people cars and buyin people close,dont no what to say bout that cause we dont care if bad boys come naked or broke, as long as u hop its fine wit us.


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Sep 26 2009, 12:04 AM~15190973
> *This thread is to talk about the Hoptoberfest, all this other stuff should stop, I'm not taking sides this goes for all parties... Just an old man's 2 cents...
> *


its for fun to make it more interesting but you are rigth :biggrin:


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CITYBOY214_@Sep 25 2009, 04:00 PM~15186910
> *AND AS FOR CHEERLEADING U ALL ARE THE ONES THAT FEEL THE NEED TO HAVE ALOT OF PEOPLE WITH U SO MAYBE NEXT TIME I SEE U I CAN LET U BORROW MY GIRL'S OUTFIT SO U CAN PUT IT ON AND JOIN YOUR CROWD :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :twak:
> *


Whats wit the outfits thing.Whats outfits have to do wit hoppin?????The people that go to the shows with us are famliy and freinds.Whats wrong wit that????   :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Sep 26 2009, 12:04 AM~15190973
> *This thread is to talk about the Hoptoberfest, all this other stuff should stop, I'm not taking sides this goes for all parties... Just an old man's 2 cents...
> *


Calm down u no that this is for fun,but u maybe rite i beleave they took this to heart. :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CITYBOY214_@Sep 25 2009, 08:00 AM~15183042
> *BY THE WAY I GUESS YOU ARE THE HATTER!!! :0  :0  :0  BECAUSE YOU ARE THE ONLY ONE THAT SAID ANYTHING!!!!!   :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: HATTER
> *


Do u really think im the hater,because im the only one that said any thing???Well ur the only on e that responded to "*****".No one even said anythg about that on here.No one mention anyones name about that.Mater afact is seams u been on other threads and brought that to the ULA hopptoberfest thread not good :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono:thats a no no!!!THis talkin shit and doesnt have anythg to do wit hoppin.U took this from another thread and put it on this one.This is not nice,Please dont do that again.


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

*TTT* :biggrin:


----------



## rat trap (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Sep 26 2009, 12:05 AM~15190981
> *U dont wana go thier on the advise issue,If anyone only new the reason why ur cars r working at this moment.Were not the ones travelin to go get advice,to get our cars workin,but if u feel the need to step in that area we can go there.I dont care what u guys say Irving Customz has been on the bumper for years,And has been beatiig Bad boys for years as well ,u guys just started hittin the bumper late last year.I beleave everone can say that statement is fact,not fiction.U guys did not figure out how the cars work until the info or advise from ur source.As for the guy u refer to he only worked on one car and couldnt finish it.He didnt build of our cars.As for the catching up to bad boys,we been waitin on yall for a few years to catch up and im glad yal have now.And show me the new buisness u have got and il show u ours.While u build one we build three!!!Now as for u guys always takin bout rolls of money and buyin people cars and buyin people close,dont no what to say bout that cause we dont care if bad boys come naked or broke, as long as u hop its fine wit us.
> *


Werent u the one complaining bout tires bumpers and real lowriders but now its "as long as u hop its fine with us" come on now. and i said nothing of disrespect to anyone until that weasle started bumping his dick suckers. and if theres something u know about my car put it out there thats why i said ill put some money on it cause i know whats in my car. :thumbsup:


----------



## topless_66 (Jun 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SHOELACES_@Sep 24 2009, 12:07 AM~15170455
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rat trap_@Sep 26 2009, 07:37 AM~15191840
> *Werent u the one complaining bout tires bumpers and real lowriders but now its "as long as u hop its fine with us" come on now. and i said nothing of disrespect to anyone until that weasle started bumping his dick suckers. and if theres something u know about my car put it out there thats why i said ill put some money on it cause i know whats in my car. :thumbsup:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: was i even talking about your car once again nobody mention any names and that is some funny shit :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## rat trap (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Sep 25 2009, 01:40 PM~15185818
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh: you aint hoping gilber is so you are cheerleading :biggrin:
> *


Pay attention to what u type. it funny that u dont remember


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rat trap_@Sep 26 2009, 10:31 AM~15192690
> *Pay attention to what u type. it funny that u dont remember
> *


oh so you are gilbert now or what


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

Keep it clean gentelmen."Be nice"No name callin or bad words,or getin bent over and stuff like that!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

What!!! dat ***** dankie is on here!!!!!!!     were u been i though u were dead or somthg :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DAT_NIGGA_DANKIE (Apr 23, 2009)

***** I'm gonna bust out the bicayne on yall boyz woooooo!!! Trunk hittin hard like kimbo slice!!!


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DAT_NIGGA_DANKIE_@Sep 26 2009, 10:42 AM~15192737
> ****** I'm gonna bust out the bicayne on yall boyz woooooo!!! Trunk hittin hard like kimbo slice!!!
> *


It better be a 4 door biscayne,U mite as well go all the way since u got a biscayne.LOL :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

Gig koolaid :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Sep 26 2009, 10:50 AM~15192777
> *Gig koolaid :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


I meant Big koolaid. :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## DAT_NIGGA_DANKIE (Apr 23, 2009)

Keep on hatin *****!!!!! Wooooo!!! I'm comin to serve ******!!!


----------



## rat trap (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Sep 26 2009, 10:34 AM~15192707
> *oh so you are gilbert now or what
> *


U dont even know what your typing you make no sense lets just get out there and hop without all the bitchin and complaining.


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rat trap_@Sep 26 2009, 11:55 AM~15193115
> *U dont even know what your typing you make no sense lets just get out there and hop without all the bitchin and complaining. *


That sounds like a plan"but were banned.Good luck with the hoppers that are comin from out of town,if they make it. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## CITYBOY214 (Sep 14, 2008)

I GUESS YOU DIDNT SEE YOUR PAGE. THATS WHEN HE SAID THAT FARGET IS TALKING SHIT. CALL ME A FARGET IN MY FACE.WE WILL SEE WHO IS A MAN. ONE ON ONE DONT NEED HELP BUT I GUESS THAT WAS YALL ARE BAND. AS HOMIE JOHN IS THE ONE START ALL THIS BY INSTIGATING SHIT!!!!!!


----------



## 87luxcutlass (Aug 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CITYBOY214_@Sep 26 2009, 03:37 PM~15193787
> *I GUESS YOU DIDNT SEE YOUR PAGE. THATS WHEN HE SAID THAT FARGET IS TALKING SHIT. CALL ME A FARGET IN MY FACE.WE WILL SEE WHO IS A MAN. ONE ON ONE DONT NEED HELP BUT I GUESS THAT WAS YALL ARE BAND. AS HOMIE JOHN IS THE ONE START ALL THIS BY INSTIGATING SHIT!!!!!!
> *



X100

just like they bitchass prez cant fight 1 on 1. dont kno y ic is even on here if they are band 

*this topic dont concern u*


----------



## 87luxcutlass (Aug 20, 2009)

dnt kno y IC even on here they having they own *bootleg* hoptoberfest on the same day. but thats how hatin ass ****** do it cant come up w/they own shit/just like easter. Y dnt yall call it junk yard wars


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 87luxcutlass_@Sep 26 2009, 05:04 PM~15193913
> *X100
> 
> just like they bitchass prez cant fight 1 on 1.  dont kno y ic is even on here if they are band
> ...


_IP CHECK  ...WATCH YOURSELF!_


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DAT_NIGGA_DANKIE_@Sep 26 2009, 10:42 AM~15192737
> ****** I'm gonna bust out the bicayne on yall boyz woooooo!!! Trunk hittin hard like kimbo slice!!!
> *


 :cheesy:

WHAT :0 DAT ***** DANKIE, 

Long time


----------



## DAT_NIGGA_DANKIE (Apr 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 214Tex_@Sep 26 2009, 04:08 PM~15194188
> *:cheesy:
> 
> WHAT  :0  DAT ***** DANKIE,
> ...


real reconize real!!! Fuck all tha bullshit talkin on this thread tha biscayne gonna serve erbody!!! Wooooo!!!! Dankie said it!!!!


----------



## droptopt-bird (Apr 13, 2007)

Can't we all just get along!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## nicolewh85 (Sep 27, 2009)

http://www.trade9shoes.com/


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 87luxcutlass_@Sep 26 2009, 03:04 PM~15193913
> *X100
> 
> just like they bitchass prez cant fight 1 on 1.  dont kno y ic is even on here if they are band
> ...


 :uh: hello cheerleader dont worry we know who you are so you keep on cheering


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 87luxcutlass_@Sep 26 2009, 03:20 PM~15193996
> *dnt kno y IC even on here they having they own bootleg hoptoberfest on the same day. but thats how hatin ass ****** do it  cant come up w/they own shit/just like easter. Y dnt yall call it junk yard wars
> *


call it whatever you want to call it noone is stoping us from doing our think :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CITYBOY214_@Sep 26 2009, 02:37 PM~15193787
> *I GUESS YOU DIDNT SEE YOUR PAGE. THATS WHEN HE SAID THAT FARGET IS TALKING SHIT. CALL ME A FARGET IN MY FACE.WE WILL SEE WHO IS A MAN. ONE ON ONE DONT NEED HELP BUT I GUESS THAT WAS YALL ARE BAND. AS HOMIE JOHN IS THE ONE START ALL THIS BY INSTIGATING SHIT!!!!!!
> *


find where is says your name on it and then we'll talk about it they say if the jacket fits you put it on and i dont now why someone keeps on lyeing about the story the only people that nows what hapened is the one that was there but if i'm not mistaking you or that other guy wasn't even there :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Sep 26 2009, 07:52 PM~15195422
> *call it whatever you want to call it noone is stoping us from doing our think  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


and its not called yunk yard wars cause your car is not going to be there but dont worry guero


----------



## 87luxcutlass (Aug 20, 2009)

aint nobody cheerleadin just stay off tha thread bitch
nobody is goin in yall ULC thread talkin shit but yall come & shit all over this. aint nobody want yall over here GET THE FUCK OUT 
ULA Hoptoberfest HELLO cant read engish o thats rite u str8 up mojado get off the thread b4 tha migra picks u up

if u kno who i am call me out then


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 87luxcutlass_@Sep 26 2009, 09:29 PM~15196151
> *aint nobody cheerleadin just stay off tha thread bitch
> nobody is goin in yall ULC thread talkin shit but yall come & shit all over this. aint nobody want yall over here GET THE FUCK OUT
> ULA Hoptoberfest HELLO cant read engish o thats rite u str8 up mojado get off the thread b4 tha migra picks u up
> ...


whatever you said we still active members of the ula it doesnt mater if you like it or not punk hope you finish your car on your own self and quit hiding under a screename cheerleader and we'll talk about it next time i see you to confirm guero just like some other guys call you gangstapimp :uh:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87luxcutlass_@Sep 26 2009, 11:29 PM~15196151
> *aint nobody cheerleadin just stay off tha thread bitch
> nobody is goin in yall ULC thread talkin shit but yall come & shit all over this. aint nobody want yall over here GET THE FUCK OUT
> ULA Hoptoberfest HELLO cant read engish o thats rite u str8 up mojado get off the thread b4 tha migra picks u up
> ...


Respectfully


ULC is not in this convo. As a spokesmen for the ULC we are not involved in any negativity regarding what ever it is yall are talking about. Thanks


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Sep 26 2009, 09:58 PM~15196423
> *whatever you said we still active members of the ula it doesnt mater if you like it or not punk hope you finish your car on your own self and quit hiding under a screename cheerleader and we'll talk about it next time i see you to confirm guero just like some other guys call you gangstapimp :uh:
> *


u and about the mojado thing they dont be asking me for shit like someone else


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

Chingow hombre, va llegar la polecia a dar internet tikete por muncho pedo :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## 87luxcutlass (Aug 20, 2009)

call me out by name if u kno i BET u wont come up 2 my face alone/just like ur hoeass prez cant even shit w/o somebody there. scared somebody gonna knock his ass out & it just mite happen
u mite be “active”member but looks like ULA dnt want u so again GET THE FUCK OFF THIS THREAD BITCH O pa que entiendas salte a la chingada puto


----------



## 87luxcutlass (Aug 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 26 2009, 11:06 PM~15196500
> *Respectfully
> ULC is not in this convo. As a spokesmen for the ULC we are not involved in any negativity regarding what ever it is yall are talking about. Thanks
> *



Respectfully

ULC needs 2 talk 2 this dumbasses due 2 tha fact they dnt kno how 2 act online or in public. ULA obvious dnt want them & as u can see disrespecting ULA thread when NOBODY wants them here


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 87luxcutlass_@Sep 26 2009, 09:29 PM~15196151
> *aint nobody cheerleadin just stay off tha thread bitch
> nobody is goin in yall ULC thread talkin shit but yall come & shit all over this. aint nobody want yall over here GET THE FUCK OUT
> ULA Hoptoberfest HELLO cant read engish o thats rite u str8 up mojado get off the thread b4 tha migra picks u up
> ...


We got on here and we were talkin to other hoppers that were comin down to the hoptoberfest and thier was no shit talkin until certain people got on here.Go head and look threw the past pages and u will see the shit talkin started we these people got on this thread.Irving customes was talkin to other hoppers just fine with no problems,it wasnt until these other people came on hear and the trash talk started.This is Cesar talkin and we r an active member of the ULA and if u 87 luxcutlass is represting the ULA i am sure the ULA will disaplain u as they disaplained others in the past.These threads are public threads that any one can veiw u have no rite to tell some one to "get the fuck off the ULA hoptoberfest".Why dont u say who u are???


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87luxcutlass_@Sep 27 2009, 01:17 AM~15197007
> *Respectfully
> 
> ULC needs 2 talk 2 this dumbasses due 2 tha fact they dnt kno how 2 act online or in public. ULA obvious dnt want them & as u can see disrespecting ULA thread when NOBODY wants them here
> *


They are grown men. ULC has nothing to do with this. Please honor our request.


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 87luxcutlass_@Sep 26 2009, 11:16 PM~15197003
> *call me out by name if u kno i BET u wont come up 2 my face alone/just like ur hoeass prez cant even shit w/o somebody there. scared somebody gonna knock his ass out & it just mite happen
> u mite be “active”member but looks like ULA dnt want u so again GET THE FUCK OFF THIS THREAD BITCH O pa que entiendas salte a la chingada puto*


U must be an important member of the ULA because u r speakin for the ULA ,sayin that i am not wanted in the orginization.I do not have a prez either,i dont beleave u no who i am ,i am not hidin this is Cesar speakin i am the CEO at Irving Customz and their is no "Hoeass Prez at the shop"The ULA must take action ASAP to disaplin this person or persons!!!87luxcutlass will never admit who he is but the ULA must try to the best of its ability to find who he or she is and take proper action.WE can be hear all day takin about weaight or trailer tires ,or bumpers,or who has more cheerleaders but the Quotes that this person is bringing to the thread has nothin to do wit hoppin.It is an hoptoberfest thread thats why hoppers are on here.We had some good coversations with some hoppers that r hopefully goin to make it this year from out of town.No trash talkin and then these people came on this tread.I understand these other people r hoppers as well and that is what this tread is for but quotes like this have no buisness on here.


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CITYBOY214_@Sep 26 2009, 02:37 PM~15193787
> *I GUESS YOU DIDNT SEE YOUR PAGE. THATS WHEN HE SAID THAT FARGET IS TALKING SHIT. CALL ME A FARGET IN MY FACE.WE WILL SEE WHO IS A MAN. ONE ON ONE DONT NEED HELP BUT I GUESS THAT WAS YALL ARE BAND. AS HOMIE JOHN IS THE ONE START ALL THIS BY INSTIGATING SHIT!!!!!!*


I beleave by this quote u r now not talkin about hoppin!!These r fightin words,we are on here to talk to everone, not to fight.I hope the ULA also takes action ASAP on city boy214.I am dearing the ULA to take action and i would like to see the disaplain that is givin,as a ULA active member i expect firm disaplain for this action.As for HOMIE John,He needs a personal apaolgy from city boy214 for even mentioning him as an instigator.John has done nothing but help spread the Lowrider life style in the Dallas fort worth area.John represents all of us as far as California just like Louie from L&M did when he represented DFW and all of texas when he was in the LRM circit.What u said is on our page leave it on our page ur name was never mentioned why do u insist that is u.We all say that word to each other,it is never to be takin to heart.It looks like ur lookin for a reason to fight!!!I will be at the next ULA meeting to "TALK" about this if their is no one that is disaplained.Or how some people call it "COMPLAIN"about things!!!


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 87luxcutlass_@Sep 26 2009, 03:20 PM~15193996
> *dnt kno y IC even on here they having they own bootleg hoptoberfest on the same day. but thats how hatin ass ****** do it  cant come up w/they own shit/just like easter. Y dnt yall call it junk yard wars
> *


If u recall the ULC had a great easter picnic in Fort worth,materafact alot of the car clubs showed up from dallas because the ULA cancaled the picnic because of the rain.Whats wrong with that.Why r u hatin on the new organization"ULC".No one mentioned the ULC until u said something. The ULC is orginizing the fort worth lowriders, i dont understand why that is bad. It seams the one that is hatein is "U".Call it bootleg,call it junk yard wars,call it what u will,but bring ur hopper and show us how its done :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

*TTT*


----------



## 214Frost (May 8, 2007)

> hoptoberfest is going to be great this year with all the out of towners coming and lowridermag, mirage cc is getting approval for the kids train, and lowprofile ent. i think is bringing the jump house. cant wait till sunday


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> > hoptoberfest is going to be great this year with all the out of towners coming and lowridermag, mirage cc is getting approval for the kids train, and lowprofile ent. i think is bringing the jump house. cant wait till sunday
> 
> 
> :biggrin: *X2*


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 87luxcutlass_@Sep 26 2009, 11:16 PM~15197003
> *call me out by name if u kno i BET u wont come up 2 my face alone/just like ur hoeass prez cant even shit w/o somebody there. scared somebody gonna knock his ass out & it just mite happen
> u mite be “active”member but looks like ULA dnt want u so again GET THE FUCK OFF THIS THREAD BITCH O pa que entiendas salte a la chingada puto
> *


guero i dont need translation punk ass borrowing peoples shit and calling it his you must think i need an army or something :uh: .as far as i now somebody even stand up to see who was all there and wouldnt move from the same spot thinking he is going to get punked.you must be like the prez at the ulc to know so much rigth yeah rigth you aint shit like i said.gangtapimp
asi vivimos rigth if you cant understand you just are as fake as your screename hiding under some one else cause you cant take care of your self


----------



## Girly_Lowrider (Nov 28, 2005)

I agree with Cesar about discipline those that r taking this to another level. If the statement is not coming from a board member/spokesperson then no one else should be saying anything. I may not be involved as much but I will be back at the ULA Meeting as soon as my kids football season is done. This whole topic has been off of topic and should go back to what topic is about.


----------



## CITYBOY214 (Sep 14, 2008)

> > *YALL READY FOR HER AGAIN*
> > ==============================================
> > TOMB RAIDER 63 HOPPER of DEATH, The first real King of the Streets.. Serving people all over the state for 3 years solid, hit'n between 71-75 inches....
> > ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CITYBOY214_@Sep 27 2009, 10:03 AM~15198654
> *I GUESS THIS IS NOT INSTIGATING THEN...AS FOR ME APOLOGIZING I THINK IC MEMBERS & DALLAS LOWRIDER OWE ME AN APOLOGY FOR WHAT 4U2ENVY & THE LINCLON DID AT JOE POOL LAKE WHEN THEY LOST THEY FOLLWED ME TO MY CAR & TALKED SHIT WHILE IT WAS JUST ME MY WIFE & DAUGHTER SO IF U ARE ACTIVE ULA MEMBERS I THINK FURTHER ACTION SHOULD HAVE BEEN TAKEN ON THAT TOO BECAUSE IT IS YOUR CREW & IM REFERING THIS TO CEASAR ALL THIS SHIT TALKING STARTED WHEN U ALL STARTED SO IF U DONT WANT NONE DONT START NONE PLAIN AND SIMPLE. IM ONLY RESPONDING TO THE POEPLE GETTING IN IT.
> *




:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :nono: :nono: :nono: :loco: :loco: :loco: :loco: :loco: :loco: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## C-LO9492 (Oct 21, 2005)

*MAN CAN'T NOBODY GET ALONG ANYMORE!!!!!* :nosad: :nosad: :nosad:


----------



## rat trap (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elpayaso_@Sep 27 2009, 10:15 AM~15198696
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :loco:  :loco:  :loco:  :loco:  :loco:  :loco:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


You think that was funny let me run up on you and your family and lets see how ur gonna feel about it that shit aint even cool.


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rat trap_@Sep 27 2009, 10:19 AM~15198720
> *You think that was funny let me run up on you and your family and lets see how ur gonna feel about it that shit aint even cool.
> *



what ever ***** is that yall get bent out of shape real quick you always talk shit and my family is with me and i still dont freak out so dont go there ok :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## rat trap (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elpayaso_@Sep 27 2009, 10:21 AM~15198728
> *what ever ***** is that yall get bent out of shape real quick you always talk shit and my family is with me and i still dont freak out so dont go there ok  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


***** u call me out like you know me ***** u dont know me


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rat trap_@Sep 27 2009, 10:23 AM~15198736
> ****** u call me out like you know me ***** u dont know me
> *


yeah yeah whatever just stick to the hopping deal ok soif you aint got a hopper dont argue abot hopping


----------



## rat trap (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elpayaso_@Sep 27 2009, 10:24 AM~15198741
> *
> yeah yeah whatever  just stick to the hopping deal ok soif you aint got a hopper dont argue abot hopping
> *


shit ive had plenty of hoppers i dont remember any of you cats back in 98 99 when i built my first hopper and i do have a hopper now you better ask somebody


----------



## CITYBOY214 (Sep 14, 2008)

LEARN HOW TO SPELL OR GO BACK TO SCHOOL


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rat trap_@Sep 27 2009, 10:28 AM~15198759
> *shit ive had plenty of hoppers i dont remember any of you cats back in 98 99 when i built my first hopper and i do have a hopper now you better ask somebody
> *


which is what ???????????????????


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CITYBOY214_@Sep 27 2009, 10:28 AM~15198760
> *LEARN HOW TO SPELL OR GO BACK TO SCHOOL
> *


wwwwwwwwoooooooooowwwwwwwwwwwwww!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
ill go to school to learn how to spell but



learn how to hit your switch first :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
and were even



did i spelled it right?????????


----------



## rat trap (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elpayaso_@Sep 27 2009, 10:28 AM~15198763
> *which is what ???????????????????
> *


like i said ask somebody :loco: :loco: :loco:


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rat trap_@Sep 27 2009, 10:30 AM~15198775
> *like i said ask somebody :loco:  :loco:  :loco:
> *


yeah what ever and if you been building em you must not know how to hit your switch right well you ask some one how :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## rat trap (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elpayaso_@Sep 27 2009, 10:32 AM~15198782
> *yeah what ever  and if you been building em you must not know how to hit your switch right well you ask some one how :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


like i said before what the fuck does it matter whos hittin my switch if thats the best you got go somewhere else with bs.


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rat trap_@Sep 27 2009, 10:36 AM~15198806
> *like i said before what the fuck does it matter whos hittin my switch if thats the best you got go somewhere else with bs.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 


what ever see what i said man already out of shape all pissed and shit dont worry man youll learn some day about bad sportsman ship.


like us win or loose we dont give a damn ok have a good day dont want to mess it up for you cuz mine is been good :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## 87luxcutlass (Aug 20, 2009)

that tha shit im talking about. they dnt think anybody saw them try to jump that guy & his family. when those guys went 2 there shop the shit was comin out of there ass/u freakd out that day puto beggin ass. They want 2 talk like they all cool but in reality only want 2 jump gurls cnt even do that 1 on 1.


----------



## 87luxcutlass (Aug 20, 2009)

PM from VEMON65

"I DONT KNOW WHO U R VATO AND REALY DONT GIVE A FUCK. BUT IM ONLY GONNA SAY THIS ONCE. WHENEVER U READY WE CAN GET DOWN HOMEBOY. I DONT NEED NO ONE TO BACK UP MY SHIT VATO. I CAN HANDLE MY OWN. IF U R SO TOUGH THEN WHY THE FUCK HAVENT U CALLED ME OUT YET AND NOT ON LAITLOW EITHER. U JUST LET ME KNOW WHEN. "

this pussyass pmed actin like he would meet me -wont come out of his house


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 87luxcutlass_@Sep 27 2009, 10:40 AM~15198821
> *that tha shit im talking about. they dnt think anybody saw them try to jump that guy & his family.  when those guys went 2 there shop the shit was comin out of there ass/u freakd out that day puto beggin ass.  They want 2 talk like they all cool but in reality only want 2 jump gurls cnt even do that 1 on 1.
> *


whatever man you talk like your some body if you are just say it and about jump a girl maaaaannnn all i say is there was 1 woman on one but the one i know she knows how to fight and the rest of it ill leave it to imagination ok like i say if you aint hoppin cant be talking :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

man 87luxcutlass goes rat trap comes looks pretty strange ha


----------



## rat trap (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elpayaso_@Sep 27 2009, 10:40 AM~15198819
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> what ever  see what i said man already out of shape all pissed and shit dont worry man youll learn some day  about bad sportsman ship.
> like us  win or loose we dont give a damn ok have a good day dont want to mess it up for you cuz mine is been good  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:
> *


shit nobodys pissed im good and as far as bad sportsman ship what you and your homies did at joe pool lake after yall got whoop that was bad sportsmanship :0 :0


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rat trap_@Sep 27 2009, 10:48 AM~15198855
> *shit nobodys pissed im good and as far as bad sportsman ship what you and your homies did at joe pool lake after yall got whoop that was bad sportsmanship :0  :0
> *


i didnt get wooped ok cuz you would of not know what to do with a single pump i mean just look at your double i dont want to see your single :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## rat trap (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elpayaso_@Sep 27 2009, 10:47 AM~15198854
> *man 87luxcutlass goes rat trap comes  looks pretty strange ha
> *


im who i am i dont need to hide


----------



## rat trap (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elpayaso_@Sep 27 2009, 10:50 AM~15198859
> *i didnt get wooped ok cuz you would of not know what to do with a single pump i mean just look at your double i dont want to see your single  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:
> *


whats so special about your car?


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rat trap_@Sep 27 2009, 10:51 AM~15198868
> *im who i am i dont need to hide
> *


it dont matter to me man you know who i am and i dont need to hide either like i say its a sport so to me it dont matter if you had a single pump if i lost i lost and if i won i won the motto is you loose some and you win some isnt it?


----------



## rat trap (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elpayaso_@Sep 27 2009, 10:50 AM~15198859
> *i didnt get wooped ok cuz you would of not know what to do with a single pump i mean just look at your double i dont want to see your single  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:
> *


get up there with the doubles single pump chump! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rat trap_@Sep 27 2009, 10:54 AM~15198876
> *whats so special about your car?
> *


oh nothing is just a lincoln town car all in one piece still hittin 60 to 70 and its mine     a car is a car but this one i built it


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rat trap_@Sep 27 2009, 10:56 AM~15198888
> *get up there with the doubles single pump chump! :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


what you mean as high as a double but with a single???????


----------



## rat trap (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elpayaso_@Sep 27 2009, 10:54 AM~15198881
> *it dont matter to me man you know who i am and i dont need to hide either like i say its a sport so to me it dont matter if you had a single pump if i lost i lost and if i won i won  the motto is you loose some and you win some isnt it?
> *


Stop complaining then and just hop you startin to sound like ceaser


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rat trap_@Sep 27 2009, 10:58 AM~15198895
> *Stop complaining then and just hop you startin to sound like ceaser
> *


what ever man :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## rat trap (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elpayaso_@Sep 27 2009, 10:57 AM~15198892
> *what you mean  as high as a double but with a single???????
> *


70's,boy you made that shit up :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CITYBOY214 (Sep 14, 2008)

NEVER SEEN YOU HIT MORE THEN 63 SO DONT KNOW WHAT YOU MEAN 60 TO 70


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rat trap_@Sep 27 2009, 10:59 AM~15198899
> *70's,boy you made that shit up :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


you dont remember at victory outreach last year i got you 48 single to what 





40/ 45 double


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CITYBOY214_@Sep 27 2009, 11:00 AM~15198902
> *NEVER SEEN YOU HIT MORE THEN 63 SO DONT KNOW WHAT YOU MEAN 60 TO 70
> *


ok 60 to 70 is consider any number between ok today 61 tomorrow 65 you know but always its me hittin em :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## rat trap (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elpayaso_@Sep 27 2009, 11:01 AM~15198905
> *you dont remember at victory outreach last year i got you 48 single to what
> 40/ 45 double
> *


not trying to be funny but i dont remember if you did you did stop dwelling on the past its a whole nother year :0


----------



## rat trap (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elpayaso_@Sep 27 2009, 11:02 AM~15198913
> *ok 60 to 70 is consider any number between ok today 61 tomorrow 65  you know but always its me hittin em :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


next time i see you ima let you hit my switch since thats all you keep talkin about


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rat trap_@Sep 27 2009, 11:03 AM~15198918
> *not trying to be funny but i dont remember if you did you did stop dwelling on the past its a whole nother year :0
> *




a whole other year yeah just got tired with the bs you know but ill hop you only if you hit you switch ok the end !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rat trap_@Sep 27 2009, 11:05 AM~15198928
> *next time i see you ima let you hit my switch since thats all you keep talkin about
> *


oh no ill only hit it on complete cars ok but that dont sound good ok cuz to me my car is my bitch and dont let any body hit it unless it turned into a hoe


----------



## rat trap (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elpayaso_@Sep 27 2009, 11:05 AM~15198929
> *a whole other year yeah just got tired with the bs you know but ill hop you only if you hit you switch ok          the end !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


wait till i finish my single cause if not then you gonna complain about it being double excuses excuses :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## rat trap (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elpayaso_@Sep 27 2009, 11:07 AM~15198936
> *oh no ill only hit it on complete cars ok but that dont sound good ok cuz to me my car is my bitch and dont let any body hit it unless it turned into a hoe
> *


thats where me and you are different i dont give a fuck about a car


----------



## CITYBOY214 (Sep 14, 2008)

X2


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

was up drop top and regal swaga yall ready 



















wait fo it wait for it
























now 










:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## rat trap (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rat trap_@Sep 27 2009, 11:11 AM~15198952
> *thats where me and you are different i dont give a fuck about a car
> *


since your so worried about my car not being complete go ahead and finish it for me. excuses excuses.


----------



## droptopt-bird (Apr 13, 2007)

Calm down people let's just get back to who's going to hoptoberfest!!!!

The arguing is getting old!!!


----------



## 88mazda (Oct 21, 2008)

what up rat what kind of hopper do u have


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rat trap_@Sep 27 2009, 11:13 AM~15198967
> *since your so worried about my car not being complete go ahead and finish it for me. excuses excuses.
> *


why would i ***** are you broke or something :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


plus is a chevy im not a chevy man ok 
thank you


----------



## 88mazda (Oct 21, 2008)

city 214 how everything going on


----------



## DAT_NIGGA_DANKIE (Apr 23, 2009)

DAT ***** DANKIE IN DIS BITCH!!! WOOOOOO!! ALL YALL ****** DOING IS GETTING YO POST COUNT UP CAUSE AINT NONE THE RIDES YALL TALKIN BOUT GONNA GET UP!! AND DATS REAL TALK MY *****!!! DAT ***** DANKIE GONNA TURN ALL YALLS SUNNY DAY GREY WHEN I COME WITH MY SHIT!! LIKE BOOSIE AND JEEZY BETTA BELIEVE IT!! WOOO!!


----------



## droptopt-bird (Apr 13, 2007)

:0


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

alright im out this is an end less story later


----------



## DAT_NIGGA_DANKIE (Apr 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by droptopt-bird_@Sep 27 2009, 11:15 AM~15198973
> *Calm down people let's just get back to who's going to hoptoberfest!!!!
> 
> The arguing is getting old!!!
> *


GETTIN OLD JUST LIKE YOU TRYING TO GET INVOLVED IN GROWN FOLKS BIDNESS!! WOOOO!!!! BETTA BELIEVE IT!!!


----------



## droptopt-bird (Apr 13, 2007)

yep!!!! guess i gotta sometimes


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DAT_NIGGA_DANKIE_@Sep 27 2009, 11:24 AM~15199012
> *GETTIN OLD JUST LIKE YOU TRYING TO GET INVOLVED IN GROWN FOLKS BIDNESS!!  WOOOO!!!!    BETTA BELIEVE IT!!!
> *


ta gueno joto!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## 88mazda (Oct 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DAT_NIGGA_DANKIE_@Sep 27 2009, 12:24 PM~15199012
> *GETTIN OLD JUST LIKE YOU TRYING TO GET INVOLVED IN GROWN FOLKS BIDNESS!!  WOOOO!!!!    BETTA BELIEVE IT!!!
> *





:around: :around: :around: :around:


----------



## Mr.Ortiz (Apr 14, 2005)

Yummy


----------



## 88mazda (Oct 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elpayaso_@Sep 27 2009, 12:22 PM~15199005
> *alright im out  this is an end less story later
> 
> 
> ...


 :wave: :wave: :wave: i like that


----------



## DAT_NIGGA_DANKIE (Apr 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elpayaso_@Sep 27 2009, 11:25 AM~15199018
> *ta gueno joto!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
> *


SPEAK ENGLISH BEFO I CALL IMIGRATION ON YO ASS MY *****!! IF YOU NEED SOMETHING TO DO U CAN COME CUT MY GRASS SO YOU WONT BE ON HERE WRITING CHECKS YO CAR CANT CASH YA DIG!!!


----------



## 88mazda (Oct 21, 2008)

dankie what kind of ride do u have


----------



## 88mazda (Oct 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DAT_NIGGA_DANKIE_@Sep 27 2009, 12:28 PM~15199033
> *SPEAK ENGLISH BEFO I CALL IMIGRATION ON YO ASS MY *****!!  IF YOU NEED SOMETHING TO DO U CAN COME CUT MY GRASS SO YOU WONT BE ON HERE WRITING CHECKS YO CAR CANT CASH  YA DIG!!!
> *



yo homie do u have a problem with mexicans or what

:nono: :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## DAT_NIGGA_DANKIE (Apr 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 88mazda_@Sep 27 2009, 11:28 AM~15199036
> *dankie what kind of ride do u have
> 
> *


I GOT A TRUCK THAT IS GONNA RUN YO ASS OVER !!! AND CHECK MY POST IF YOU WANNA KNOW WHAT IM BRINGIN!! AS A MATTER OF FACT WHAT YOU GOT *****!! OR YOU JUST A BENCH PLAYER!! HA HA ***** RIDIN ON THE BENCH!! TELLING THE COACH LET ME IN COACH I WANNA PLAY HA HA!! ***** JUST RIDE THE BENCH AND LET THE STARTERS HANDLE THIS !! WOOOOOOO!!!!!


----------



## DAT_NIGGA_DANKIE (Apr 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 88mazda_@Sep 27 2009, 11:30 AM~15199046
> *yo homie do u have a problem with mexicans or what
> 
> :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:
> *


***** I GOT A PROBLEM WITH EVERYONE!! WOOOO!!!


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Ortiz_@Sep 27 2009, 11:26 AM~15199023
> *Yummy
> *


oh yeah ill see yall got to practice aim on paint ballin











some what got it almost


----------



## DAT_NIGGA_DANKIE (Apr 23, 2009)

WOOOOOO!!!! CHECK 1 2 WHATS UP ****** GETTIN QUIET IN DIS BITCH SINCE DANKIE CAME UP IN DIS HO!!!


----------



## 88mazda (Oct 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DAT_NIGGA_DANKIE_@Sep 27 2009, 12:33 PM~15199056
> *I GOT A TRUCK THAT IS GONNA RUN YO ASS OVER !!!  AND CHECK MY POST IF YOU WANNA KNOW WHAT IM BRINGIN!!  AS A MATTER OF FACT WHAT YOU GOT *****!!  OR YOU JUST A BENCH PLAYER!!  HA HA  ***** RIDIN ON THE BENCH!!  TELLING THE COACH LET ME IN COACH I WANNA PLAY HA HA!!  ***** JUST RIDE THE BENCH AND LET THE STARTERS HANDLE THIS !!  WOOOOOOO!!!!!
> *


so what u trying 2 say no trucks allowed in a lowriding :angry: :angry:


----------



## 88mazda (Oct 21, 2008)

what up city bay 214


----------



## DAT_NIGGA_DANKIE (Apr 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 88mazda_@Sep 27 2009, 11:36 AM~15199078
> *so what u trying 2 say no trucks allowed in a lowriding :angry:  :angry:
> *


HELL NAW!! LET ME GUESS YOU MAKIN THAT BITCH LOOK LIKE A COFFIN IN THE BED BISCUIT TUCKED DIAMOND CUT WITH THE MIRRORS IN DA BITCH!! WOOOO!!! BET YOU GONNA COME STRONG WITH THE MC CLEANS ON THAT HO TOO!!! HA HA ONLY TRUCKS IN LOW RIDING ARE THE ONES PULLING THE REAL LOWRIDERS!!! WOOOOOOOOOO!!!


----------



## 88mazda (Oct 21, 2008)

***** dankie how is ur biscunt doing still warm or what :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## CITYBOY214 (Sep 14, 2008)

WASUP??


----------



## 88mazda (Oct 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DAT_NIGGA_DANKIE_@Sep 27 2009, 12:39 PM~15199088
> *HELL NAW!!  LET ME GUESS YOU MAKIN THAT BITCH LOOK LIKE A COFFIN IN THE BED BISCUIT TUCKED DIAMOND CUT WITH THE MIRRORS IN DA BITCH!! WOOOO!!!  BET YOU GONNA COME STRONG WITH THE MC CLEANS ON THAT HO TOO!!!  HA HA  ONLY TRUCKS IN LOW RIDING ARE THE ONES PULLING THE REAL LOWRIDERS!!!  WOOOOOOOOOO!!!
> *


hell yea nothing but old school home boy


:yessad: :yessad:


----------



## DAT_NIGGA_DANKIE (Apr 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 88mazda_@Sep 27 2009, 11:39 AM~15199089
> ****** dankie how is ur biscunt doing still warm or what :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


***** THAT BISCANE NEXT TO YOUR TRUCK LOOKS LIKE A MILLION BUCKS!! WOOO!! OH WAIT YOU AINT EVEN DOIN NOTHING TO IT YET JUST WATCHING IT COLLECT DUST !! LIKE MACHO MAN OOOOOOOO YEAHHHHHHHH!!!! TO BE THE MAN YOU GOTTA BEAT THE MAN AND THE ONLY THING YOU BEATIN IS YOUR MEAT *****!! WOOOOO!!


----------



## CITYBOY214 (Sep 14, 2008)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## droptopt-bird (Apr 13, 2007)

all this hate 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 88mazda (Oct 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DAT_NIGGA_DANKIE_@Sep 27 2009, 12:41 PM~15199102
> ******  THAT BISCANE NEXT TO YOUR TRUCK LOOKS LIKE A MILLION BUCKS!!  WOOO!!  OH WAIT YOU AINT EVEN DOIN NOTHING TO IT YET JUST WATCHING IT COLLECT DUST !!  LIKE MACHO MAN OOOOOOOO YEAHHHHHHHH!!!!      TO BE THE MAN YOU GOTTA BEAT THE MAN AND THE ONLY THING YOU BEATIN IS YOUR MEAT *****!!  WOOOOO!!
> *


home u know how i like it but i guess u must be like everybody else on here thinking ur cars are better then everybody but that cool but i now what side ur on u must be from dallas hating hating :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## 88mazda (Oct 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CITYBOY214_@Sep 27 2009, 12:43 PM~15199109
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


was the funny too u


----------



## DAT_NIGGA_DANKIE (Apr 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 88mazda_@Sep 27 2009, 11:45 AM~15199121
> *home u know how i like it but i guess u must be like everybody else on here thinking ur cars are better then everybody but that cool but i now what side ur on u must be from dallas hating hating :yessad:  :yessad:  :yessad:  :yessad:
> *


***** IM A ASSHOLE BY NATURE!!! I HATE EVERYONE AND EVERYTHING!! WOOOOO!!! SO DONT TAKE IT PERSONAL YOU JUST HAPPEN TO FALL UNDER THE CATAGORY OF EVERYBODY AND EVERTHING!!! STILL NATURE WALKIN ON THESE ******!!!


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

seee yall later sheessss calling me














wwwwwhhhhhhhhaaaaaaaaaatttttttttttttt double trouble 












damn i got to go now and play ok ill watch :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CITYBOY214 (Sep 14, 2008)

IM LAUGHING AT ALL THIS, AINT IT FUNNY TO U :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## 88mazda (Oct 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DAT_NIGGA_DANKIE_@Sep 27 2009, 12:47 PM~15199133
> ****** IM A ASSHOLE BY NATURE!!!  I HATE EVERYONE AND EVERYTHING!!  WOOOOO!!!  SO DONT TAKE IT PERSONAL  YOU JUST HAPPEN TO FALL UNDER THE CATAGORY OF EVERYBODY AND EVERTHING!!!  STILL NATURE WALKIN ON THESE ******!!!
> *


 :loco: :loco: :rofl: :rofl: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DAT_NIGGA_DANKIE (Apr 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elpayaso_@Sep 27 2009, 11:48 AM~15199138
> *seee yall later sheessss  calling me
> 
> 
> ...


I AINT GONNA SAY WHATS SHE CALLING YOU.....!! WAIT I WILL ITS STALKER AND DREAMER!! WOOOOOO!!!!!


----------



## CITYBOY214 (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DAT_NIGGA_DANKIE_@Sep 27 2009, 11:49 AM~15199146
> *I AINT GONNA SAY WHATS SHE CALLING YOU.....!!  WAIT  I WILL ITS STALKER AND DREAMER!!  WOOOOOO!!!!!
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DAT_NIGGA_DANKIE (Apr 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CITYBOY214_@Sep 27 2009, 11:48 AM~15199139
> *IM LAUGHING AT ALL THIS, AINT IT FUNNY TO U :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


HELL YA ITS FUNNY!! IF I DONT SAY SO MYSELF!! WOOOOO!!!! ****** DUCKIN AND DODGIN DANKIE IN DIS HO!! IM THE HITMAN THEY CALL WHEN ****** NEED TO BE PUT BACK IN LINE YA DIG!! WOOOOO!!!!


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DAT_NIGGA_DANKIE_@Sep 27 2009, 11:49 AM~15199146
> *I AINT GONNA SAY WHATS SHE CALLING YOU.....!!  WAIT  I WILL ITS STALKER AND DREAMER!!  WOOOOOO!!!!!
> *


no guey what shes callin me for is to ask hey wheres cityboy cock sucking rider :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 88mazda (Oct 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DAT_NIGGA_DANKIE_@Sep 27 2009, 12:52 PM~15199169
> *HELL YA ITS FUNNY!!  IF I DONT SAY SO MYSELF!!  WOOOOO!!!!  ****** DUCKIN AND DODGIN DANKIE IN DIS HO!!  IM THE HITMAN THEY CALL WHEN ****** NEED TO BE PUT BACK IN LINE YA DIG!!  WOOOOO!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :loco: :loco: :yessad: :yessad: :werd:


----------



## 88mazda (Oct 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elpayaso_@Sep 27 2009, 12:53 PM~15199174
> *no guey what shes callin me for is to ask hey wheres cityboy  cock sucking rider :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


       :guns: :guns: :guns:


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CITYBOY214_@Sep 27 2009, 11:51 AM~15199156
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


aaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh











it aint funny now ha :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elpayaso_@Sep 27 2009, 11:55 AM~15199187
> *aaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
> 
> 
> ...


ha ha lol :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## DAT_NIGGA_DANKIE (Apr 23, 2009)




----------



## droptopt-bird (Apr 13, 2007)

wow


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DAT_NIGGA_DANKIE_@Sep 27 2009, 11:59 AM~15199209
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wwwwwwwwwoooooooooooooowwwwwwwww later


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DAT_NIGGA_DANKIE_@Sep 27 2009, 12:47 PM~15199133
> ****** IM A ASSHOLE BY NATURE!!!  I HATE EVERYONE AND EVERYTHING!!  WOOOOO!!!  SO DONT TAKE IT PERSONAL  YOU JUST HAPPEN TO FALL UNDER THE CATAGORY OF EVERYBODY AND EVERTHING!!!  STILL NATURE WALKIN ON THESE ******!!!
> *


Dat ***** Dankie telling it like it is... :biggrin:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)




----------



## DAT_NIGGA_DANKIE (Apr 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Sep 27 2009, 12:09 PM~15199263
> *Dat ***** Dankie telling it like it is... :biggrin:
> *


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

lol


----------



## CITYBOY214 (Sep 14, 2008)

LIKE I SAID TELL ME IN MY FACE. I WILL GIVE YOU SOMETHING TO RIDE. LEARN HOW TO DRESS WHILE YOU ARE AT IT TOO.THAT LITTLE BOY IS LOOKING FOR HIS CLOTHES TOO.


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Tell'em Dankie


----------



## DAT_NIGGA_DANKIE (Apr 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CITYBOY214_@Sep 27 2009, 01:20 PM~15199608
> *LIKE I SAID TELL ME IN MY FACE. I WILL GIVE YOU SOMETHING TO RIDE. LEARN HOW TO DRESS WHILE YOU ARE AT IT TOO.THAT LITTLE BOY IS LOOKING FOR HIS CLOTHES TOO.
> *


MY ***** LETS LEAVE THE KIDS OUT THE TALKIN YA DIG.. !!


----------



## DAT_NIGGA_DANKIE (Apr 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Sep 27 2009, 01:21 PM~15199614
> *Tell'em Dankie
> *


----------



## droptopt-bird (Apr 13, 2007)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: droptopt-bird, project 79, irving customz1

:h5:


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CITYBOY214_@Sep 27 2009, 10:03 AM~15198654
> *I GUESS THIS IS NOT INSTIGATING THEN...AS FOR ME APOLOGIZING I THINK IC MEMBERS & DALLAS LOWRIDER OWE ME AN APOLOGY FOR WHAT 4U2ENVY & THE LINCLON DID AT JOE POOL LAKE WHEN THEY LOST THEY FOLLWED ME TO MY CAR & TALKED SHIT WHILE IT WAS JUST ME MY WIFE & DAUGHTER SO IF U ARE ACTIVE ULA MEMBERS I THINK FURTHER ACTION SHOULD HAVE BEEN TAKEN ON THAT TOO BECAUSE IT IS YOUR CREW & IM REFERING THIS TO CEASAR ALL THIS SHIT TALKING STARTED WHEN U ALL STARTED SO IF U DONT WANT NONE DONT START NONE PLAIN AND SIMPLE. IM ONLY RESPONDING TO THE POEPLE GETTING IN IT.
> *


No this is a Quote that a car is on the way back out.It should make the hoppin scean more intresting.They were aproching ur car to do some more hoppin not to fite.But since that is ur mentallity u asume they were gona fite.Since u dont hit ur on switch u felt vernable when some noises up to swing the cars.And as for ur wife ,Shes the same one that keeps flippin us off at all the hoppin events,"thats not nice".Thats not good sporstman like conduct.We r not even hoppin a double pump and she still flips us off"HEATWAVE"but were the haters rite.Ur people tryed to drag 4 u 2invey out of his car "this now became phiscal contact"only until someone showed up u all stopped what yall were doin.U city boy should all ready be suspended by now from the ULA events aswell,LOOK at the past pages and u will be able to see who was on hear first and their was not any trash talkin until u guys "rat trap AND city boy 214" got on here.I dare The ULA to look at the starting pages and see how calm it was and the good talks we had with the hoppers from out of town,until bad boys crew got in.Hopfuly no one erases any of the pages.As for rap trap the shit he talkin still mostly has to do with hoppin.Like ive said before dont mind talkin bout weaight or complete cars,tires wheels,inches thats hopper talk we will go back and fourth all day,but city boy is not talkin hoppin , this man wants a fite.The ULA must take immediate action for city boy 214!!!


----------



## ($El chamuko$) (Dec 12, 2008)

*k onda IC....*


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by el chamuco_@Sep 27 2009, 04:31 PM~15200508
> *      k onda IC....
> *


sup telera man :biggrin:


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 87luxcutlass_@Sep 27 2009, 10:40 AM~15198821
> *that tha shit im talking about. they dnt think anybody saw them try to jump that guy & his family.  when those guys went 2 there shop the shit was comin out of there ass/u freakd out that day puto beggin ass.  *


This person still feels pretty hurt on the past " We didnt mention anythg about the event that happen that nite.U seem to no alot about what went on that nite.And u seem to no alot of what went on at the picnic.The mor u talk the more people are gona put 2 and 2 together and then ur gona be exposed.I would Quit while ur a head homie.


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Sep 27 2009, 04:49 PM~15200615
> *This person still feels pretty hurt on the past " We didnt mention anythg about the event that happen that nite.U seem to no alot about what went on that nite.And u seem to no alot of what went on at the picnic.The mor u talk the more people are gona put 2 and 2 together and then ur gona be exposed.I would Quit while ur a head homie.
> *


his other screename is donk something like 2040 or something like that


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 87luxcutlass_@Sep 27 2009, 10:43 AM~15198826
> *PM from VEMON65
> 
> "I DONT KNOW WHO U R VATO AND REALY DONT GIVE A FUCK. BUT IM ONLY GONNA SAY THIS ONCE. WHENEVER U READY WE CAN GET DOWN HOMEBOY. I DONT NEED NO ONE TO BACK UP MY SHIT VATO. I CAN HANDLE MY OWN. IF U R SO TOUGH THEN WHY THE FUCK HAVENT U CALLED ME OUT YET AND NOT ON LAITLOW EITHER. U JUST LET ME KNOW WHEN.  "
> ...


That was a PM to u not to the rest of lay it low.Why do u feel the need to bring this to lay it low.This has nothing to do with the HOPTOBERfest.!!!!To be frank with u i dont think that soocalled pussyass is acting,it looks like hes pretty seruis.I am askin u nicely go away and dont come on here unless u talk about the issues that have to do wit the hoptoberfest .


----------



## rat trap (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Sep 27 2009, 04:18 PM~15200430
> *No this is a Quote that a car is on the way back out.It should make the hoppin scean more intresting.They were aproching ur car to do some more hoppin not to fite.But since that is ur mentallity u asume they were gona fite.Since u dont hit ur on switch u felt vernable when some noises up to swing the cars.And as for ur wife ,Shes the same one that keeps flippin us off at all the hoppin events,"thats not nice".Thats not good sporstman like conduct.We r not even hoppin a double pump and she still flips us off"HEATWAVE"but were the haters rite.Ur people tryed to drag 4 u 2invey out of his car "this now became phiscal contact"only until someone showed up u all stopped what yall were doin.U city boy should all ready be suspended by now from the ULA events aswell,LOOK at the past pages and u will be able to see who was on hear first and their was not any trash talkin until u guys "rat trap AND city boy  214" got on here.I dare The ULA to look at the starting pages and see how calm it was and the good talks we had with the hoppers from out of town,until bad boys crew got in.Hopfuly no one erases any of the pages.As for rap trap the shit he talkin still mostly has to do with hoppin.Like ive said before dont mind talkin bout weaight or complete cars,tires wheels,inches thats hopper talk we will go back and fourth all day,but city boy is not talkin hoppin , this man wants a fite.The ULA must take immediate action for city boy 214!!!
> *


dam i didnt know you was there when it happened at the lake. everytime i see you in a hop pit you always have something stupid to say about somebodys car. i dont give a fuck if you the ceo of a shop, as much shit as you talk you would think that by now you have a decent " lowrider"


----------



## L4LRIDERS (Jul 16, 2008)

DAMN I C THERES ALOT OF SHIT TALKIN GOIN ON N HERE DAMN!!!!210 HARD HITTERZ WILL B THERE READY TO HOP


----------



## rat trap (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by L4LRIDERS_@Sep 27 2009, 05:28 PM~15200938
> *DAMN I C THERES ALOT OF SHIT TALKIN GOIN ON N HERE DAMN!!!!210 HARD HITTERZ WILL B THERE READY TO HOP
> *


come on down homie :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rat trap_@Sep 27 2009, 05:22 PM~15200876
> *dam i didnt know you was there when it happened at the lake. everytime i see you in a hop pit you always have something stupid to say about somebodys car. i dont give a fuck if you the ceo of a shop, as much shit as you talk you would think that by now you have a decent " lowrider"
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by L4LRIDERS_@Sep 27 2009, 05:28 PM~15200938
> *DAMN I C THERES ALOT OF SHIT TALKIN GOIN ON N HERE DAMN!!!!210 HARD HITTERZ WILL B THERE READY TO HOP
> *


The shit talkin is part of the game, have a safe trip guys. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

WASSUP B, WHATS GOIN DOWN HOMIE U AT THE SHOP O QUE


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

VENOM65, droptopt-bird, 81.7.TX., SEISKUATRO,SS, ct1458, 210 hardhitter, theoso8, radicalkingz, irving customz1


WASSUP HOMIES :biggrin:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

WSSUP OSO U DOWN FOR THE FLIP CUP TOURNAMENT O QUE.


----------



## EL_GALLO_NEGRO (Mar 18, 2009)

LOT OF SHIT TALKIN GOIN IN HERE. CAN I GET IN ON IT


----------



## radicalkingz (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Sep 27 2009, 08:22 PM~15201750
> *WASSUP B, WHATS GOIN DOWN HOMIE U AT THE SHOP O QUE
> *


just got in how you been , whats going on mr. IC got a 62 4 door parts car if anybody is interested hit me up.


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by radicalkingz_@Sep 27 2009, 07:31 PM~15201827
> *just got in how you been , whats going on mr. IC  got a 62 4 door parts car if anybody is interested hit me up.
> *



shit we just chillin homie. reading all the nonsense and posting a little also. :biggrin:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

10 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
8 Members: ms_tx_legend214,* theoso8, RIDINDRTY64*, droptopt-bird, project 79, radicalkingz, 81.7.TX., SEISKUATRO,SS



:wave: :wave:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Sep 27 2009, 09:25 PM~15201780
> *VENOM65, droptopt-bird, 81.7.TX., SEISKUATRO,SS, ct1458, 210 hardhitter, theoso8, radicalkingz, irving customz1
> WASSUP HOMIES  :biggrin:
> *


  
Chillen kicking it in Foros!


----------



## radicalkingz (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Sep 27 2009, 08:33 PM~15201842
> *shit we just chillin homie. reading all the nonsense and posting a little also.  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Sep 27 2009, 09:33 PM~15201845
> *10 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 8 Members: ms_tx_legend214, theoso8, RIDINDRTY64, droptopt-bird, project 79, radicalkingz, 81.7.TX., SEISKUATRO,SS
> :wave:  :wave:
> *


hiiii!!!!


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Sep 27 2009, 09:26 PM~15201787
> *WSSUP OSO U DOWN FOR THE FLIP CUP TOURNAMENT O QUE.
> *


VEGAS!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Sep 27 2009, 09:49 PM~15202019
> *hiiii!!!!
> *



*SUP FOOL!

PLEASE HAVE MY BUDLIGHT READY NICE & COLD SUNDAY!

THANKS! :biggrin: *


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Sep 27 2009, 09:57 PM~15202085
> *JUR ESTUPID!!!! JUST LIKE ALL THE BULLSHIT IN THIS THREAD!!!</span>
> 
> :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0*


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Sep 27 2009, 08:00 PM~15202116
> *JUR ESTUPID!!!! JUST LIKE ALL THE BULLSHIT IN THIS THREAD!!!
> 
> :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


i know rigth :biggrin:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Sep 27 2009, 10:00 PM~15202116
> *<span style=\'colorINK\'> :uh:
> 
> STFU*


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Sep 27 2009, 10:07 PM~15202178
> * :uh:
> 
> STFU
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: I GOT YOU HOMIE!!! CALM DOWN... :biggrin:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Sep 27 2009, 10:10 PM~15202212
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  I GOT YOU HOMIE!!! CALM DOWN... :biggrin:
> *


*NMG! :buttkick: *


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Sep 27 2009, 10:07 PM~15202178
> *O :0 M :0 G :0*


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Sep 27 2009, 10:12 PM~15202229
> *
> GO TO SLEEP B4 U LATE TO WORK FOOL! LOL
> 
> ...


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Sep 27 2009, 10:15 PM~15202255
> *:twak:
> 
> bhahahahaha yea that bish is back!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: *


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Sep 27 2009, 10:17 PM~15202284
> *WORK AS HARD AS YOU CAN CAUSE THIS WILL BE U AFTER HOPTOBERFEST LOL UR ASS GONNA BE CALLIN IN NEXT MONDAY MORNING
> 
> :roflmao: :roflmao:
> ...


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Sep 27 2009, 10:22 PM~15202362
> *WORK AS HARD AS YOU CAN CAUSE THIS WILL BE U AFTER HOPTOBERFEST LOL UR ASS GONNA BE CALLIN IN NEXT MONDAY MORNING
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIRDYLUV (Nov 1, 2005)

:h5:


----------



## jesse75042 (Sep 20, 2006)

sup IC1


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jesse75042_@Sep 27 2009, 10:40 PM~15204004
> *sup IC1
> *


whats up sir :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## jesse75042 (Sep 20, 2006)

its always crazy on layitlow. been want to stop by shop but be too busy lately but am try this week sir....where will yall post up sunday


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

whats up artisticsTx :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jesse75042_@Sep 27 2009, 10:50 PM~15204090
> *its always crazy on layitlow.  been want to stop by shop but be too busy lately but am try this week sir....where will yall post up sunday
> *


Were gona be chillin and grillin at the park.


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

TTT FOR HOPTOBERFEST!!!!!!!


----------



## DJ_Malachi_21 (Jul 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Sep 28 2009, 06:28 AM~15205145
> *TTT FOR HOPTOBERFEST!!!!!!!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 87luxcutlass (Aug 20, 2009)

yea i do kno a lot & apparently u kno who i am- so call me out. U want me 2 get off this thread cuz everything i say is right. EVERYBODY knos what happend. tryin 2 make excuses but IC are foul. Y u even on this thread yall made ur own bootleg event 2 go 2. U come to this thread to shit all over it & cuz nobody goes to urs. STAY OFF BITCH. Dnt get mad cuz ur stupid ass got caught in something ur werent suppose 2& now u want 2 bring everybody down w/u. tryin to get immiediate actions done, shut the fuck up bitch. no 1 wants 2 tell u nothin but i ain apart of nothin so i dnt care. U sure up vemons ass like u were on that white girl @ latinfest. & sure do kno more about u than u think. STAY the fuck off this thread & or ur goin to get caugh up AGAIN on something u regret. Cuz i will put ur business out there.
U keep writin so i will keep writin u kno who i am call me out


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 87luxcutlass_@Sep 28 2009, 08:40 AM~15205379
> *yea i do kno a lot & apparently u kno who i am- so call me out.  U want me 2 get off this thread cuz everything i say is right. EVERYBODY knos what happend.  tryin 2 make excuses but IC are foul. Y u even on this thread yall made ur own bootleg event 2 go 2. U come to this thread to shit all over it & cuz nobody goes to urs. STAY OFF BITCH.  Dnt get mad cuz ur stupid ass got caught in something ur werent suppose 2& now u want 2 bring everybody down w/u. tryin to get immiediate actions done, shut the fuck up bitch.  no 1 wants 2 tell u nothin but i ain apart of nothin so i dnt care. U sure up vemons ass like u were on that white girl @ latinfest.  & sure do kno more about u than u think. STAY the fuck off this thread & or ur goin to get caugh up AGAIN on something u regret.  Cuz i will put ur business out there.
> U keep writin so i will keep writin u kno who i am call me out
> *


WOW :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

How is everybody doing today? :biggrin:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@Sep 28 2009, 08:50 AM~15205423
> *How is everybody doing today? :biggrin:
> *


*good and you mr people's choice??

ready for sunday!!!!!*


----------



## 214pinkcandy (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@Sep 28 2009, 08:50 AM~15205423
> *How is everybody doing today? :biggrin:
> *



kinda sick, you?


----------



## 214pinkcandy (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Sep 28 2009, 08:52 AM~15205435
> *good and you mr people's choice??
> 
> ready for sunday!!!!!
> *



Hey doll! Thx for last night!!


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Sep 28 2009, 08:52 AM~15205435
> *good and you mr people's choice??
> 
> ready for sunday!!!!!
> *


Sure :biggrin:


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 214pinkcandy_@Sep 28 2009, 08:52 AM~15205436
> *kinda sick, you?
> *


Po baby.... :tears:


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 214pinkcandy_@Sep 28 2009, 07:52 AM~15205436
> *kinda sick, you?
> *


Take some meds and get well!!!


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 214pinkcandy_@Sep 28 2009, 08:52 AM~15205436
> *kinda sick, you?
> *


HOPE YOU GET BETTER BY SUNDAY...


----------



## 214pinkcandy (Jul 16, 2008)

Hi there! Thx for last night! yeah will take some. Aleast I have the days off :uh: have to spend it sick



> _Originally posted by Bad Mamma Jamma_@Sep 28 2009, 09:03 AM~15205500
> *Take some meds and get well!!!
> *


----------



## 214pinkcandy (Jul 16, 2008)

shoo I know! 



> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Sep 28 2009, 09:09 AM~15205552
> *HOPE YOU GET BETTER BY SUNDAY...
> *


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD (Jun 5, 2008)

TTT






-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN
DALLAS TX


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 214pinkcandy_@Sep 28 2009, 08:10 AM~15205562
> *Hi there! Thx for last night! yeah will take some. Aleast I have the days off  :uh:  have to spend it sick
> *


Hello doll! Your welcome we all had fun!  :biggrin:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bad Mamma Jamma_@Sep 28 2009, 09:15 AM~15205596
> *Hello doll!  Your welcome we all had fun!   :biggrin:
> *


SUP BAD MAMMA JAMMA!?! 11 MO DAYS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Sep 28 2009, 08:21 AM~15205629
> *SUP BAD MAMMA JAMMA!?! 11 MO DAYS!!!!!!!!!</span>
> *




<span style=\'colorurple\'>What up what up nikka! Yes sir, here we come!


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 214pinkcandy_@Sep 28 2009, 08:53 AM~15205444
> *Hey doll! Thx for last night!!
> *


*ya welcome...good times wit tha homies :biggrin: *


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

*6 days til HOPTOBERFEST! 

11 days til VEGAS

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: *


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Sep 28 2009, 08:43 AM~15205757
> *6 days til HOPTOBERFEST!
> 
> 11 days til VEGAS
> ...




<span style=\'colorurple\'>YUP YUP!!! :cheesy:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ZEUS DA GOD_@Sep 28 2009, 09:15 AM~15205593
> *
> 
> 
> ...



*TTT*


----------



## 214pinkcandy (Jul 16, 2008)

*Just a reminder:

*Mirage getting approval for kids train

*Low Profile Entertainment will provide bounce house

*Lowrider Magazine sent a photographer out to cover hoptoberfest & doing a story on Louie from L&M*


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 214pinkcandy_@Sep 28 2009, 09:49 AM~15205790
> *Just a reminder:
> 
> *Mirage getting approval for kids train
> ...


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 214pinkcandy_@Sep 28 2009, 08:49 AM~15205790
> *Just a reminder:
> 
> *Mirage getting approval for kids train
> ...




<span style=\'colorurple\'>That would be Edgar! The kiddos will have a good time with the train and bounce house!


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 214pinkcandy_@Sep 28 2009, 09:49 AM~15205790
> *Just a reminder:
> 
> *Mirage getting approval for kids train
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: CAN I RIDE THE TRAIN???


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)




----------



## BIG TEX (Jun 30, 2004)

:wave:


----------



## SPOOKY (Dec 24, 2003)

:0 










uffin:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SPOOKY_@Sep 28 2009, 10:07 AM~15205909
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SPOOKY_@Sep 28 2009, 10:07 AM~15205909
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD (Jun 5, 2008)

Dont forget the sun block and hand sanitizers.....lol that SUN & SWINE is a bitch....






-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN
DALLAS TX


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ZEUS DA GOD_@Sep 28 2009, 11:45 AM~15206772
> *Dont forget the sun block and hand sanitizers.....lol that SUN & SWINE is a bitch....
> -ZEUS DA GOD
> SIMPLY STUNNIN
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Sep 28 2009, 11:18 AM~15206529
> *
> *


JUST A WARNING... LANCE SAID HE IS THROWING YOU IN THE LAKE... :0 :cheesy: :biggrin: :cheesy: :0


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

WILL THERE BE CHRISTMAS PARTY TICKETS FOR SALE ON SUNDAY???


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Sep 28 2009, 11:16 AM~15207109
> *WILL THERE BE CHRISTMAS PARTY TICKETS FOR SALE ON SUNDAY???
> *


YES


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Sep 28 2009, 12:14 PM~15207083
> *JUST A WARNING... LANCE SAID HE IS THROWING YOU IN THE LAKE... :0  :cheesy:  :biggrin:  :cheesy:  :0
> *


*yes sir! that will also be the last day to purchase tickets at $10/each*


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: Bad Mamma Jamma, D~LowLady~E, cripn8ez, ms_tx_legend214

:wave: :wave:


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

T
T
T
C U SOON TX!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bad Mamma Jamma_@Sep 28 2009, 12:27 PM~15207200
> *YES
> *


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bad Mamma Jamma_@Sep 28 2009, 12:28 PM~15207210
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: Bad Mamma Jamma, D~LowLady~E, cripn8ez, ms_tx_legend214
> 
> ...



:wave: :wave: :wave: *wats up homies!!! :biggrin: *


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Bad Mamma Jamma_@Sep 28 2009, 11:28 AM~15207210
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: Bad Mamma Jamma, D~LowLady~E, cripn8ez, ms_tx_legend214
> 
> ...


:wave:

HIYA GIRLIE......HOW YA DOIN....



ms_tx_legend214


HEEY LOCA...LOL..WHATS UP!


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Sep 28 2009, 12:28 PM~15207211
> *T
> T
> T
> ...



  


*dont forget to be ready to drink!!! lol*


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SPOOKY_@Sep 28 2009, 09:07 AM~15205909
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...



THOSE PALM TREES ARE REAL NICE.... :biggrin:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Sep 28 2009, 12:31 PM~15207241
> *:wave:
> 
> HIYA GIRLIE......HOW YA DOIN....
> ...



:0 * why i gotta be crazy?? lol!!! hey girl wats up killa lol!!! u missed out last nite! :biggrin: *


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Sep 28 2009, 11:34 AM~15207273
> *:0  why i gotta be crazy?? lol!!! hey girl wats up killa lol!!! u missed out last nite! :biggrin: </span>
> *



<span style=\'color:red\'>DONT I ALWAYS... :uh: .....LOCA CAUSE I LIKE YOU LIKE THAT LOL...


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214+Sep 28 2009, 11:31 AM~15207238-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




<span style=\'colorurple\'>Doing great! Ready for some good lunch.


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Bad Mamma Jamma_@Sep 28 2009, 11:38 AM~15207316
> *Hardly working, lol!
> Doing great!  Ready for some good lunch.
> *


ME TOO......WHATCHU MAKING??...LOL.....I WANT JOHNNY CARINOS.....MMMM


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Sep 28 2009, 10:18 AM~15206529
> *
> *




SINCE NIKIS YOUR DATE....I DONT HAVE TO BUY HER TICKET RIGHT ??...LMAO!


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Sep 28 2009, 12:36 PM~15207295
> *DONT I ALWAYS... :uh: .....LOCA  CAUSE I LIKE YOU LIKE THAT LOL...
> *


*yup u already know...working hard on here, myspace, facebook, twitter....damn when will i have time to work? lol! :biggrin: *


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Sep 28 2009, 11:39 AM~15207327
> *ME TOO......WHATCHU MAKING??...LOL.....I WANT JOHNNY CARINOS.....MMMM
> *


No cooking today, lol! My lasagna sounds good right now though, maybe freebirds! Idk yet


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Sep 28 2009, 11:42 AM~15207360
> *yup u already know...working hard on here, myspace, facebook, twitter....damn when will i have time to work? lol! :biggrin: </span>
> *





<span style=\'color:red\'>IF ONLY YOU COULD GET PAID FOR IT LOL...


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Sep 28 2009, 11:42 AM~15207360
> *yup u already know...working hard on here, myspace, facebook, twitter....damn when will i have time to work? lol! :biggrin: </span>
> *




<span style=\'colorurple\'>Day to day grindin on everything else, lol! :biggrin:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Sep 28 2009, 12:40 PM~15207341
> *SINCE NIKIS YOUR DATE....I DONT HAVE TO BUY HER TICKET    RIGHT ??...LMAO!
> *


 :0 *um see what had happened was...i thought she was buying the tickets? lol....hmmm....see i already got offered a ticket so ummm....lol*


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Sep 28 2009, 12:43 PM~15207369
> *IF ONLY YOU COULD GET PAID FOR IT  LOL...
> *


*right! thats what im trying to figure out...how to get paid to network lol*


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Sep 28 2009, 11:44 AM~15207383
> *:0 um see what had happened was...i thought she was buying the tickets? lol....hmmm....see i already got offered a ticket so ummm....lol</span>
> *




<span style=\'colorurple\'>Ooh ooh I think I know who offered, lol! :biggrin:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bad Mamma Jamma_@Sep 28 2009, 12:44 PM~15207381
> *Day to day grindin on everything else, lol!  :biggrin:
> *



*yuh buddy....see you understand me lol!*


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Sep 28 2009, 11:44 AM~15207383
> *:0 um see what had happened was...i thought she was buying the tickets? lol....hmmm....see i already got offered a ticket so ummm....lol</span>
> *



<span style=\'color:red\'>DAMMNN YOU BETTER CALL HER LMAO!!!...SHE THINKS SHE GOT THE HOOK UP...LOL....


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bad Mamma Jamma_@Sep 28 2009, 12:45 PM~15207395
> *Ooh ooh I think I know who offered, lol! :biggrin:
> *



*hahaha hmmm...i wonder who?*


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Bad Mamma Jamma_@Sep 28 2009, 11:45 AM~15207395
> *Ooh ooh I think I know who offered, lol! :biggrin:
> *


MIGGY!???..






J/P  :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Sep 28 2009, 01:32 PM~15207253
> *
> 
> 
> ...



U JUST MAKE SURE ITS COLD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: MEET ME AT THE AIR PORT WITH A 40 HAHA OLD E............ LOL


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Sep 28 2009, 11:46 AM~15207404
> *hahaha hmmm...i wonder who?</span>
> *




<span style=\'colorurple\'>Hahaha, yea I wonder!


----------



## 214pinkcandy (Jul 16, 2008)

Hi!! :biggrin:


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Sep 28 2009, 12:46 PM~15207411
> *DAMMNN YOU BETTER CALL HER  LMAO!!!...SHE THINKS SHE GOT THE HOOK UP...LOL....
> *


*LMAO! no loca...i cant say...i got e-stalkers lol!!! * :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Sep 28 2009, 11:47 AM~15207417
> *MIGGY!???..
> J/P   :biggrin:
> *


Lmao! Hmm.........


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 28 2009, 12:47 PM~15207419
> *:wave:
> *



*wats up lucky!*


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Sep 28 2009, 12:49 PM~15207441
> *U JUST MAKE SURE ITS COLD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: MEET ME AT THE AIR PORT WITH A 40 HAHA OLD E............ LOL
> *



* :0 meet u at the airport??? hmmm....lol*


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61+Sep 28 2009, 11:47 AM~15207419-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey hey


----------



## 214pinkcandy (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Sep 28 2009, 12:49 PM~15207450
> *:wave:
> *



Hey girl! I have to talk to you but I will pm you later- you at work 2day? Oh yea congrats on 1st place @ Victory outreach!


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Sep 28 2009, 11:49 AM~15207453
> *LMAO! no loca...i cant say...i got e-stalkers lol!!! </span> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



<span style=\'color:red\'>I GUESS ...I CAN TELL HER SHE GOT DUMPED..LOL 

NOT E-STALKERS.. :0 :0 :cheesy: ....LMAO!


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Sep 28 2009, 01:51 PM~15207469
> * :0 meet u at the airport??? hmmm....lol
> *



HAHA TONYS ALWAYZ LATE LOL


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bad Mamma Jamma_@Sep 28 2009, 12:49 PM~15207442
> *Eye to eye nikka!
> Hahaha, yea I wonder!
> *



*idk!! cant write too big they might see...hahaha*


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 214pinkcandy_@Sep 28 2009, 12:49 PM~15207445
> *Hi!! :biggrin:
> *



*hey birthday girl! (fyi its ur b-day all week long) thats how we roll lol*


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 214pinkcandy_@Sep 28 2009, 11:51 AM~15207473
> *Hey girl! I have to talk to you but I will pm you later- you at work 2day? Oh yea congrats on 1st place @ Victory outreach!
> *


WORK ..YES....PM...OK MAAM....


AND THANK YOU VERY MUCH.....BOY WAS LIKE COOL.....CAN WE GO NOW..LMAO!....HE DOESNT WORK OR PLAY WELL WITH OTHERS...


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Sep 28 2009, 11:53 AM~15207484
> *hey birthday girl! (fyi its ur b-day all week long) thats how we roll lol</span>
> *



<span style=\'color:red\'>ALREADY. :biggrin: ....2-3 WEEKS IF YOUR REALLY DOWN...LOL


----------



## 214pinkcandy (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Sep 28 2009, 12:53 PM~15207484
> *hey birthday girl! (fyi its ur b-day all week long) thats how we roll lol
> *


Sounds good to me!


----------



## 214pinkcandy (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Sep 28 2009, 12:53 PM~15207486
> *WORK ..YES....PM...OK  MAAM....
> AND THANK YOU VERY  MUCH.....BOY WAS LIKE  COOL.....CAN WE GO NOW..LMAO!....HE DOESNT WORK OR PLAY WELL WITH OTHERS...
> *



LOL man! It was hot and they didn't do the bike give away till like 7 p.m.!! But somebody in ULA won it so that was cool!


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Sep 28 2009, 12:52 PM~15207476
> *I GUESS ...I CAN TELL HER SHE GOT DUMPED..LOL
> 
> NOT E-STALKERS.. :0  :0  :cheesy: ....LMAO!
> *



*no she's still my date she just gotta get her own ticket! lol*


----------



## 214pinkcandy (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Sep 28 2009, 12:57 PM~15207528
> *no she's still my date she just gotta get her own ticket! lol
> *



I thought somebody was buying your ticket?? member?? :biggrin:


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 214pinkcandy_@Sep 28 2009, 11:56 AM~15207510
> *LOL man! It was hot and they didn't do the bike give away till like 7 p.m.!!  But somebody in ULA won it so that was cool!
> *


7?!!!....OH NO...I WOULD HAVE LEFT WAY BEFORE THAT....


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Sep 28 2009, 12:52 PM~15207478
> *HAHA TONYS ALWAYZ LATE LOL
> *



*lol!!! hmmm...i just dont want no baby mama/wifey drama if i pick u up tho lol!*


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Sep 28 2009, 12:53 PM~15207486
> *WORK ..YES....PM...OK  MAAM....
> AND THANK YOU VERY  MUCH.....BOY WAS LIKE  COOL.....CAN WE GO NOW..LMAO!....HE DOESNT WORK OR PLAY WELL WITH OTHERS...
> *


*hmmm sounds like my homie too lol :biggrin: *


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 214pinkcandy_@Sep 28 2009, 11:58 AM~15207538
> *I thought somebody was buying your ticket?? member?? :biggrin:
> *


Hahaha, Yup remember!


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Sep 28 2009, 11:57 AM~15207528
> *no she's still my date she just gotta get her own ticket! lol</span>
> *




<span style=\'color:red\'>
DAMN...I CAN HEAR THE PHONE RING ALREADY.....".MAMA.....DO YOU HAVE 10 DOLLARS???"........."CHELA CANT GET MY TICKET AFTER ALL"......... :uh: ..LOL


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Sep 28 2009, 12:54 PM~15207497
> *ALREADY. :biggrin: ....2-3 WEEKS IF YOUR REALLY DOWN...LOL
> *



*whole month if u crazy like me! lol*


----------



## 214pinkcandy (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Sep 28 2009, 12:58 PM~15207540
> *7?!!!....OH NO...I WOULD HAVE LEFT WAY BEFORE THAT....
> *


We sittin there like forget this! lol


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 214pinkcandy_@Sep 28 2009, 12:58 PM~15207538
> *I thought somebody was buying your ticket?? member?? :biggrin:
> *


*they are....but my date has to buy her own lol!*


----------



## 214pinkcandy (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Sep 28 2009, 01:00 PM~15207563
> *whole month if u crazy like me! lol
> *



um...no I can't hang like you! lol


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Sep 28 2009, 01:00 PM~15207557
> *
> DAMN...I CAN HEAR THE PHONE RING ALREADY.....".MAMA.....DO YOU HAVE 10 DOLLARS???"........."CHELA CANT GET MY TICKET AFTER ALL"......... :uh: ..LOL
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: *hmmm thats if u buy it b4 sunday if not its $15 lol*


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Sep 28 2009, 01:58 PM~15207542
> *lol!!! hmmm...i just dont want no baby mama/wifey drama if i pick u up tho lol!
> *



NEVER THAT WIFIE HELL NAW BABY MOMMA DRAMA NAW THEY N COMPTON AND OUT HERE N THE STIX HAHA I GOT CHA


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Sep 28 2009, 12:01 PM~15207571
> *they are....but my date has to buy her own lol!</span>
> *



<span style=\'color:red\'> :0 .....PIMPIN SINCE PIMPIN........LMAO!......


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 214pinkcandy_@Sep 28 2009, 01:02 PM~15207588
> *um...no I can't hang like you! lol
> *


*read the signature...u only live once!!! lol*


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Sep 28 2009, 12:02 PM~15207591
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: hmmm thats if u buy it b4 sunday if not its $15 lol</span>
> *



<span style=\'color:red\'>OH HELL.. :uh: ..LOL


----------



## 214pinkcandy (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Sep 28 2009, 01:01 PM~15207571
> *they are....but my date has to buy her own lol!
> *


wow!!


----------



## 214pinkcandy (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Sep 28 2009, 01:02 PM~15207591
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: hmmm thats if u buy it b4 sunday if not its $15 lol
> *



You tell'em Isela! LOL


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Sep 28 2009, 01:02 PM~15207594
> *NEVER THAT WIFIE HELL NAW BABY MOMMA DRAMA NAW THEY N COMPTON AND OUT HERE N THE STIX HAHA I GOT CHA
> *



*already let the drinkin being at the airport! lol*


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Sep 28 2009, 01:03 PM~15207596
> * :0 .....PIMPIN SINCE PIMPIN........LMAO!......
> *



*as my tio says....been pimpin b4 pimpin was pimpin....pimpin lol!*


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Sep 28 2009, 12:05 PM~15207622
> *already let the drinkin being at the airport! lol</span>
> *



<span style=\'color:red\'>QUOTE CHELA> WHY I GOTTA BE LOCA......LMAO.... NOW YOU SEE....


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Sep 28 2009, 02:05 PM~15207622
> *already let the drinkin being at the airport! lol
> *



ILL B READY AT 11:30 AM WHEN I TOUCH DOWN LOL


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Sep 28 2009, 01:06 PM~15207632
> *oh wait he also says...im not a pimp...i just have pimpish ways!!!*


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Sep 28 2009, 12:07 PM~15207645
> *oh wait he also says...im not a pimp...i just have pimpish ways!!!</span>
> *



<span style=\'color:red\'>OK!?...LOL...


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Sep 28 2009, 01:06 PM~15207638
> *QUOTE CHELA>  WHY I GOTTA BE LOCA......LMAO....  NOW YOU SEE....
> *


*wat day?*


----------



## 214pinkcandy (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Sep 28 2009, 01:07 PM~15207645
> *oh wait he also says...im not a pimp...i just have pimpish ways!!!
> *



what uncle???


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Sep 28 2009, 02:07 PM~15207645
> *oh wait he also says...im not a pimp...i just have pimpish ways!!!
> *



SO UR A PIMP? LOL :biggrin: SHIT U BETTER PIC ME UP N STYLE THEN LOL


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Sep 28 2009, 12:08 PM~15207663
> *wat day?</span>
> *





<span style=\'color:red\'>HUHUH..... :uh: .... :biggrin:


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Sep 28 2009, 02:08 PM~15207663
> *wat day?
> *




I CUM N FRIDAY SUM TIME B 4 12:00PM I THINK 11:30AM


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214+Sep 28 2009, 12:50 PM~15207462-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yup ! :biggrin:


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 28 2009, 12:11 PM~15207700
> *:biggrin:
> 
> Yup !  :biggrin:
> *


See ya there!!! Like she said congrats lucky!


----------



## 214pinkcandy (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bad Mamma Jamma_@Sep 28 2009, 01:15 PM~15207724
> *See ya there!!!  Like she said congrats lucky!
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## 214pinkcandy (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 28 2009, 01:11 PM~15207700
> *:biggrin:
> 
> Yup !  :biggrin:
> *



boo


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

THREAD WENT FROM SHIT TALK TO GIRLY TALK... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 214pinkcandy_@Sep 28 2009, 01:09 PM~15207676
> *what uncle???
> *


*my tio mark*


----------



## 214pinkcandy (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Sep 28 2009, 01:29 PM~15207863
> *my tio mark
> *


yea I can see him saying that


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Sep 28 2009, 12:28 PM~15207850
> *THREAD WENT FROM SHIT TALK TO GIRLY TALK... :biggrin:  :biggrin: </span>
> *




<span style=\'colorurple\'>AND!!! :biggrin: 

I'm sure it'll get back to shit talking later!


----------



## 214pinkcandy (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bad Mamma Jamma_@Sep 28 2009, 01:31 PM~15207881
> *AND!!! :biggrin:
> 
> I'm sure it'll get back to shit talking later!
> *


if its not one thing is another


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Sep 28 2009, 01:09 PM~15207677
> *SO UR A PIMP? LOL :biggrin: SHIT U BETTER PIC ME UP N STYLE THEN LOL
> *


*haha!! Nah im not a pimp*


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Sep 28 2009, 01:10 PM~15207690
> *I CUM N FRIDAY SUM TIME B 4 12:00PM I THINK 11:30AM
> *


*
damn i'll be at work i work next to the airport too
*


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Sep 28 2009, 01:28 PM~15207850
> *<span style=\'colorink\'>
> STFU!!! *


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 214pinkcandy_@Sep 28 2009, 01:31 PM~15207880
> *yea I can see him saying that
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Sep 28 2009, 01:28 PM~15207850
> *<span style=\'colorink\'>
> quit crying fool!!! :angry: *


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Sep 28 2009, 12:45 PM~15208024
> *
> quit crying fool!!! :angry:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 214pinkcandy (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Sep 28 2009, 01:45 PM~15208024
> *
> quit crying fool!!! :angry:
> *



:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD (Jun 5, 2008)

What time are most arriving @ Joe Pool Lake on Sunday??? 







-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN
DALLAS TX


----------



## 214pinkcandy (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ZEUS DA GOD_@Sep 28 2009, 01:57 PM~15208112
> *What time are most arriving @ Joe Pool Lake on Sunday???
> -ZEUS DA GOD
> SIMPLY STUNNIN
> ...



got to get there early cuz heard its smaller than the other one we are useto.


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD (Jun 5, 2008)

Damn im trying to get there by 9am.... sounds like i might need to show up sooner. 





-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN
DALLAS TX


----------



## 214pinkcandy (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ZEUS DA GOD_@Sep 28 2009, 02:03 PM~15208155
> *Damn im trying to get there by 9am.... sounds like i might need to show up sooner.
> -ZEUS DA GOD
> SIMPLY STUNNIN
> ...



that might be a good time, dang I was thinking of getting there later LOL


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ZEUS DA GOD_@Sep 28 2009, 01:57 PM~15208112
> *What time are most arriving @ Joe Pool Lake on Sunday???
> -ZEUS DA GOD
> SIMPLY STUNNIN
> ...



:uh: *as soon as i leave the club! JK!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: 

*


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Sep 28 2009, 01:13 PM~15208238
> *:uh: as soon as i leave the club! JK!!!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> </span>
> *




<span style=\'colorurple\'>I believe it, you will be strolling in after the club! :biggrin:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bad Mamma Jamma_@Sep 28 2009, 02:17 PM~15208276
> *I believe it, you will be strolling in after the club! :biggrin:
> *


*no clubbin til vegas...club-free since wednesday :biggrin: 

*


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD (Jun 5, 2008)

Cool.... I guess I was aiming at the right time then... still will be arriving around that time.... I want a decent spot not to far from all the fun...





-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN
DALLAS TX


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Sep 28 2009, 01:24 PM~15208327
> *no clubbin til vegas...club-free since wednesday :biggrin:
> 
> </span>
> *




<span style=\'colorurple\'>Aha you bet we will be getting down with the get down at the clubs! LOL! :biggrin:


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ZEUS DA GOD_@Sep 28 2009, 01:30 PM~15208367
> *Cool.... I guess I was aiming at the right time then... still will be arriving around that time.... I want a decent spot not to far from all the fun...
> -ZEUS DA GOD
> SIMPLY STUNNIN
> ...


Yea need a good spot so you don't miss all the fun! :biggrin:


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Sep 28 2009, 01:24 PM~15208327
> *no clubbin til vegas...club-free since wednesday :biggrin:
> 
> </span>
> *



<span style=\'color:red\'>AWW...IM SO PROUD OF YOU...IM GOING ON ...THREE WEEKS......




DAMN....I MISS IT ....


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bad Mamma Jamma_@Sep 28 2009, 02:30 PM~15208373
> *Aha you bet we will be getting down with the get down at the clubs! LOL! :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: *not sure if ima be able to remember what happens in vegas period! lol after partyin wit tha kidd! :uh: *


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 214pinkcandy_@Sep 28 2009, 01:17 PM~15207750
> *:biggrin:
> *


You Going To Vegas Pink


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Sep 28 2009, 02:33 PM~15208392
> *AWW...IM SO PROUD OF YOU...IM GOING ON ...THREE WEEKS......
> DAMN....I MISS IT  ....
> *


 :h5: *thank you thank you! 

i couldnt have done it without...hell im surprised i lasted this long lol! 

dont worry we already got plans as soon as we come back from vegas where we gonna party at!*


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Sep 28 2009, 01:38 PM~15208442
> *:biggrin: not sure if ima be able to remember what happens in vegas period! lol after partyin wit tha kidd! :uh: </span>
> *




<span style=\'colorurple\'>Right on! You can hang with him,lol!


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Sep 28 2009, 01:41 PM~15208476
> *:h5: thank you thank you!
> 
> i couldnt have done it without...hell im surprised i lasted this long lol!
> ...




<span style=\'colorurple\'>Oh yea ready for more partying! Like they say Live fast Die Young, I say Live fast Die Pretty, lol! J/K


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bad Mamma Jamma+Sep 28 2009, 02:48 PM~15208541-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Sep 28 2009, 02:37 PM~15207960
> *
> damn i'll be at work i work next to the airport too
> 
> *



SO U MAKE UR HOE'S WORK AROUND THE AIRPORT AREA? LOL


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Sep 28 2009, 03:04 PM~15208686
> *SO U MAKE UR HOE'S WORK AROUND THE AIRPORT AREA? LOL
> *



:uh: :uh: 

*HAHAHA! DONT HAVE HOES...LOCO! BUT U AND TONY CAN BRING ME SOME BEER FOR LUNCH SINCE YALL BE IN THE AREA!*


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Sep 28 2009, 04:12 PM~15208772
> *:uh:  :uh:
> 
> HAHAHA! DONT HAVE HOES...LOCO! BUT U AND TONY CAN BRING ME SOME BEER FOR LUNCH SINCE YALL BE IN THE AREA!
> *



WHAT U PUT MEN OUT THERE ON THE HOLE STROLE? LOL

BEER AT WORK YEAH UR A PIMP? HAHAHAHA  









WHAT KIND OF BEER?


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Sep 28 2009, 03:14 PM~15208794
> *WHAT U PUT MEN OUT THERE ON THE HOLE STROLE? LOL
> 
> BEER AT WORK YEAH UR A PIMP? HAHAHAHA
> ...


*
HAHAHA NOT A PIMP JUST A PARTY ANIMAL

BUDLIGHT....ONLY THE BEST :biggrin: *OFFICIAL BEER OF THE DALLAS MAVS**


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Sep 28 2009, 02:04 PM~15208686
> *SO U MAKE UR HOE'S WORK AROUND THE AIRPORT AREA? LOL
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: ........YEAH....THATS FUNNY......


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 28 2009, 04:19 PM~15209377
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Sep 28 2009, 03:22 PM~15209401
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


WHAT YALL SMILING AT.... :biggrin:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Sep 28 2009, 05:49 PM~15210269
> *WHAT YALL SMILING AT.... :biggrin:
> *


*I DUNNO...I CANT JUST BE HAPPY LOL :biggrin: *


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Sep 28 2009, 05:17 PM~15210612
> *I DUNNO...I CANT JUST BE HAPPY LOL :biggrin: </span>
> *



<span style=\'color:red\'>I GUESS........ :uh: 




















LOL...J/P


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Sep 28 2009, 06:43 PM~15210921
> *I GUESS........ :uh:
> LOL...J/P
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DAT_NIGGA_DANKIE (Apr 23, 2009)

WOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DAT_NIGGA_DANKIE_@Sep 28 2009, 07:09 PM~15212511
> *WOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!
> *


KNOCK KNOCK uffin:
Who's there :0 
WOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!
WOOOOOO who :dunno:
DAT ***** DANKIE :rofl:


----------



## droptopt-bird (Apr 13, 2007)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: droptopt-bird, VENOM65

sup Tucker Conner


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 87luxcutlass_@Sep 28 2009, 06:40 AM~15205379
> *yea i do kno a lot & apparently u kno who i am- so call me out.  U want me 2 get off this thread cuz everything i say is right. EVERYBODY knos what happend.  tryin 2 make excuses but IC are foul. Y u even on this thread yall made ur own bootleg event 2 go 2. U come to this thread to shit all over it & cuz nobody goes to urs. STAY OFF BITCH.  Dnt get mad cuz ur stupid ass got caught in something ur werent suppose 2& now u want 2 bring everybody down w/u. tryin to get immiediate actions done, shut the fuck up bitch.  no 1 wants 2 tell u nothin butCuz i will put ur business out there.
> U keep writin so i will keep writin u kno who i am call me out
> *


Dont back down nowwww :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

I hope u see that Quazar and i hope thier is action takin on this person.He talked about the ULA in the past pages and now he aint with nobody.    :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

5 Members: D~LowLady~E, SHOELACES, *ms_tx_legend214*, quazar, djdvl666


YOU NEVER SLEEP!....... :biggrin:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Sep 28 2009, 11:41 PM~15214391
> *5 Members: D~LowLady~E, SHOELACES, ms_tx_legend214, quazar, djdvl666
> YOU NEVER SLEEP!....... :biggrin:
> *



:0 *LOOKS WHO'S TALKING MISS THANG LOL...I DONT SLEEP I TAKE NAPS!*


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Sep 28 2009, 11:42 PM~15214403
> *:0 LOOKS WHO'S TALKING MISS THANG LOL...I DONT SLEEP I TAKE NAPS!
> *


YOU GET CAUGHT NAPPIN ON SUNDAY... YOU WILL GO INTO THE LAKE!!!


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Sep 28 2009, 10:42 PM~15214403
> *:0 LOOKS WHO'S TALKING MISS THANG LOL...I DONT SLEEP I TAKE NAPS!</span>
> *



...<span style=\'color:red\'>I SLEEP WHEN I GET HOME FROM WORK SO I CAN STAY UP ALL NIGHT LOL...


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Sep 28 2009, 11:46 PM~15214459
> *YOU GET CAUGHT NAPPIN ON SUNDAY... YOU WILL GO INTO THE LAKE!!!
> *



*no nappin on sunday fool! 


&& GO TO SLEEP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Sep 28 2009, 11:47 PM~15214478
> *...I SLEEP WHEN I GET HOME FROM WORK SO I CAN STAY UP ALL NIGHT LOL...
> *



*i did that too but then i skip the naps thinkin i could sleep early...still dont work...im still on my clubbin sleep hours.... :uh: LOL*


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Sep 28 2009, 10:49 PM~15214503
> *i did that too but then i skip the naps thinkin i could sleep early...still dont work...im still on my clubbin sleep hours.... :uh: LOL</span>
> *



<span style=\'color:red\'>IM STILL ON VACATION HOURS....BEEN BACK TO WORK SINCE LIKE JULY ..LOL...


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Sep 28 2009, 11:50 PM~15214513
> *IM STILL ON VACATION HOURS....BEEN BACK TO WORK SINCE LIKE JULY ..LOL...
> *



:0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
*
MY VACATION STARTS NEXT FRIDAY...IM BEING TOLD I WONT GET ANY SLEEP WHILE IN VEGAS * :biggrin:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ZEUS DA GOD+Sep 28 2009, 09:15 AM~15205593-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



  

*TTT*


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Sep 28 2009, 10:55 PM~15214581
> *:0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> MY VACATION STARTS NEXT FRIDAY...IM BEING TOLD I WONT GET ANY SLEEP WHILE IN VEGAS  </span>:biggrin:
> *



<span style=\'color:red\'>...BELIEVE IT .......YOU LOOSE ALL TRACK OF TIME...WE GOT THERE AT 7 BY 8 WE WERE ON THE STRIP....DRINKIN TILL LIKE 2...AND THEN WE WENT TO THE ROOM AND THEY CALLED US TO GO THE CLUB ...SO THERE WE GO AT 3.....AM...GIRL....YOU JUST KEEP GOIN...


FUN AS HELL THOUGH..... :biggrin: :biggrin: 


OH AND ITS TRUE WHATEVER HAPPENS THERE...BLAH..YOU KNOW..LMAO!


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Sep 29 2009, 12:15 AM~15214861
> *...BELIEVE IT .......YOU LOOSE ALL TRACK OF TIME...WE GOT THERE AT 7  BY 8 WE WERE ON THE STRIP....DRINKIN TILL  LIKE 2...AND THEN  WE WENT  TO THE ROOM AND THEY CALLED US TO GO THE CLUB ...SO THERE WE GO AT 3.....AM...GIRL....YOU JUST KEEP GOIN...
> FUN AS HELL THOUGH..... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> OH AND ITS TRUE  WHATEVER HAPPENS THERE...BLAH..YOU KNOW..LMAO!
> *



*WHAT HAPPENS THERE STAYS THERE?

HMMM I THINK I'LL BE DRINKING TOO MUCH TO EVEN REMEMBER WHAT HAPPEN TO BEGIN WITH LOL! :roflmao: :roflmao: *


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Sep 29 2009, 07:25 AM~15216183
> *WHAT HAPPENS THERE STAYS THERE?
> 
> HMMM I THINK I'LL BE DRINKING TOO MUCH TO EVEN REMEMBER WHAT HAPPEN TO BEGIN WITH LOL! :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Calm Down Chica...LOL :biggrin:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 29 2009, 07:41 AM~15216240
> *Calm Down Chica...LOL :biggrin:
> *


 :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: theoso8, SHOELACES, quazar

SUP HOMIES!?!?! READY FOR SUNDAY??? :biggrin:


----------



## DJ_Malachi_21 (Jul 23, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Sep 29 2009, 06:25 AM~15216183
> *WHAT HAPPENS THERE STAYS THERE?
> 
> HMMM I THINK I'LL BE DRINKING TOO MUCH TO EVEN REMEMBER WHAT HAPPEN TO BEGIN WITH LOL! :roflmao:  :roflmao: </span>
> *




<span style=\'colorurple\'>It all stays there, lol!  :cheesy:


----------



## DAT_NIGGA_DANKIE (Apr 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 214Tex_@Sep 28 2009, 08:01 PM~15213182
> *KNOCK KNOCK  uffin:
> Who's there  :0
> WOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!
> ...


NOBODY SAYS WOOOOO!!!! AROUND HERE BUT ME !!!! WOOOOO!!


----------



## Greatwhitehype (Sep 29, 2009)

Damn dankie!!!


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Bad Mamma Jamma, ms_tx_legend214

:wave:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bad Mamma Jamma_@Sep 29 2009, 11:15 AM~15217449
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: Bad Mamma Jamma, ms_tx_legend214
> 
> ...



:wave:

*HEY GIRL! HOW'S UR DAY GOING?*


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Sep 29 2009, 10:32 AM~15217568
> *:wave:
> 
> HEY GIRL! HOW'S UR DAY GOING?</span>
> *




<span style=\'colorurple\'>It's going good so far! I see yours is good also. :biggrin:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bad Mamma Jamma_@Sep 29 2009, 11:45 AM~15217671
> *It's going good so far!  I see yours is good also. :biggrin:
> *


*yup staying busy w/ end of the month...hate accounting...but i'm taking LIL breaks lol! :biggrin: *


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Sep 29 2009, 10:48 AM~15217698
> *yup staying busy w/ end of the month...hate accounting...but i'm taking LIL breaks lol! :biggrin: </span>
> *




<span style=\'colorurple\'>It's always busy at the end and beggining! Break times here and there work well for me too, lol! :cheesy:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bad Mamma Jamma_@Sep 29 2009, 11:50 AM~15217710
> *It's always busy at the end and beggining!  Break times here and there work well for me too, lol!  :cheesy:
> *


*yup but the job is boring! oh well pays for my bills and drinks lol!  *


----------



## 214pinkcandy (Jul 16, 2008)

*Hoptoberfest Updates:

Due to the city of Grand Prairie 
*No kids train or bounce houses will be allowed
*No Gas hopping 
*GP police will be in FULL Force and will be monitoring the event
*Everybody is responsible for their own actions*


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 214pinkcandy_@Sep 29 2009, 11:57 AM~15217752
> *will i need to bring the bail money for my dad? he dont know how to act sometimes! JK!!!!
> 
> *


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 214pinkcandy_@Sep 29 2009, 11:57 AM~15217752
> *uh oh! :uh:
> *


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Sep 29 2009, 10:54 AM~15217737
> *yup but the job is boring! oh well pays for my bills and drinks lol!   </span>
> *




<span style=\'colorurple\'>Lol, Drinks!


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 214pinkcandy_@Sep 29 2009, 10:57 AM~15217752
> *Hoptoberfest Updates:
> 
> Due to the city of Grand Prairie
> ...




<span style=\'colorurple\'>Well I'm sure the kids will have fun either way.


----------



## 214pinkcandy (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bad Mamma Jamma_@Sep 29 2009, 12:11 PM~15217868
> *Well I'm sure the kids will have fun either way.
> *



yea apparently "people" are hatin on the ULA


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 214pinkcandy_@Sep 29 2009, 12:13 PM~15217880
> *yea apparently "people" are hatin on the ULA
> *


* :angry: :angry: 

oh well hoptoberfest will still be great...

haters just make ya famous!*


----------



## 214pinkcandy (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Sep 29 2009, 12:14 PM~15217892
> * :angry:  :angry:
> 
> oh well hoptoberfest will still be great...
> ...



tru dat :biggrin:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Sep 29 2009, 12:14 PM~15217892
> * :angry:  :angry:
> 
> oh well hoptoberfest will still be great...
> ...


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 214pinkcandy_@Sep 29 2009, 11:13 AM~15217880
> *yea apparently "people" are hatin on the ULA
> *


It's all good though! ULA ***TTT***


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bad Mamma Jamma_@Sep 29 2009, 12:21 PM~15217962
> *It's all good though! ULA ***TTT***
> *


*TTT*


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Sep 29 2009, 11:21 AM~15217951
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

3 Members: D~LowLady~E, ms_tx_legend214, Bad Mamma Jamma
....LADIES....WHATS UP??!!


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Sep 29 2009, 12:33 PM~15218071
> *3 Members: D~LowLady~E, ms_tx_legend214, Bad Mamma Jamma
> ....LADIES....WHATS UP??!!
> *



*wats up killa! lol im falling sleep at work :uh: *


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Sep 29 2009, 11:34 AM~15218082
> *wats up killa! lol im falling sleep at work  :uh: </span>
> *



<span style=\'color:TEAL\'>IF YOU WOULD GO TO SLEEP AT A NORMAL HOUR......YOUD BE ALRIGHT ..L0L


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Sep 29 2009, 11:33 AM~15218071
> *3 Members: D~LowLady~E, ms_tx_legend214, Bad Mamma Jamma
> ....LADIES....WHATS UP??!!
> *


What it do, nada just layitlowing, lol!


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Sep 29 2009, 11:34 AM~15218082
> *wats up killa! lol im falling sleep at work  :uh: </span>
> *




<span style=\'colorurple\'>Wake up, wake up it's the first of the month, lol! Well it's almost the 1st!


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Bad Mamma Jamma_@Sep 29 2009, 11:36 AM~15218099
> *What it do, nada just layitlowing, lol!
> *


LOL...LAYITLOWING..YEAH.....ME TOO..


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Bad Mamma Jamma_@Sep 29 2009, 11:37 AM~15218109
> *Wake up, wake up it's the first of the month, lol!  Well it's almost the 1st!
> *


THROW BACK... :biggrin: .BONE THUGS....

ALREADY.......................LOL


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Sep 29 2009, 12:36 PM~15218093
> *IF YOU WOULD GO TO SLEEP AT A NORMAL HOUR......YOUD BE ALRIGHT ..L0L
> *


 :angry: *SORRY I TOLD U IM ON CLUB HOURS SLEEP SCHEDULE LOL*


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bad Mamma Jamma_@Sep 29 2009, 12:37 PM~15218109
> *Wake up, wake up it's the first of the month, lol!  Well it's almost the 1st!
> *



:uh: *UMMM NOT YET LOCA LOL*


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Sep 29 2009, 11:41 AM~15218135
> *:angry: SORRY I TOLD U IM ON CLUB HOURS SLEEP SCHEDULE LOL</span>
> *



<span style=\'color:TEAL\'>KILLA...CALM DOWN...... :uh: 










LMAO!


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Sep 29 2009, 11:40 AM~15218130
> *THROW BACK... :biggrin: .BONE THUGS....
> 
> ALREADY.......................LOL
> *


Way back in the day, lol!


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Bad Mamma Jamma_@Sep 29 2009, 11:43 AM~15218151
> *Way back in the day, lol!
> *


....GIRL I HAD TO STOP A MIN AND JUST...REMEMBER ....LOL


*SIGH*....


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Sep 29 2009, 11:42 AM~15218140
> *:uh: UMMM NOT YET LOCA LOL</span>
> *




<span style=\'colorurple\'>I forget your a youngin!


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Sep 29 2009, 12:42 PM~15218141
> *KILLA...CALM DOWN...... :uh:
> LMAO!
> *


*THATS UR NAME KILLA LOL! :roflmao: :roflmao: *


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Bad Mamma Jamma_@Sep 29 2009, 11:45 AM~15218169
> *I forget your a youngin!
> *


 :roflmao: ....JUST FULL OF ENERGY....


LIKE YOUR SOOO OLD.... :uh: 










LOL...


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bad Mamma Jamma_@Sep 29 2009, 12:45 PM~15218169
> *I forget your a youngin!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: *NO IM NOT LOL 



IN 6 MONTHS I WILL BE 23 :0 



   *


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Sep 29 2009, 11:45 AM~15218173
> *THATS UR NAME KILLA LOL!  :roflmao:  :roflmao: </span>
> *



<span style=\'color:TEAL\'>.....BUT Y...IM SUCH A SWEETIE.....


----------



## Mr.Ortiz (Apr 14, 2005)




----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Sep 29 2009, 11:44 AM~15218162
> *....GIRL  I HAD TO STOP A MIN AND JUST...REMEMBER ....LOL
> *SIGH*....
> *


Those were some good ole tunes!


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Sep 29 2009, 12:47 PM~15218186
> *.....BUT    Y...IM SUCH A SWEETIE.....
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Sep 29 2009, 11:47 AM~15218182
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: NO IM NOT LOL
> IN 6 MONTHS I WILL BE 23 :0
> </span>
> *



<span style=\'color:TEAL\'>JESUS.. :0 ....YOU MADE ANOTHER GRAY HAIR POP OUT RIGHT NOW....





DAMNIT.......


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Sep 29 2009, 11:47 AM~15218182
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: NO IM NOT LOL
> IN 6 MONTHS I WILL BE 23 :0
> </span>
> *




<span style=\'colorurple\'>J/K with ya, I'm just a few older than you, and in a few years I'll be hitting the dirty thirty, lol! :biggrin:


----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Ortiz_@Sep 29 2009, 10:47 AM~15218188
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 Que onda Ortiz


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Sep 29 2009, 12:48 PM~15218199
> *JESUS.. :0 ....YOU MADE ANOTHER GRAY HAIR POP OUT RIGHT NOW....
> DAMNIT.......
> *


 :0 


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bad Mamma Jamma_@Sep 29 2009, 12:50 PM~15218220
> *J/K with ya, I'm just a few older than you, and in a few years I'll be hitting the dirty thirty, lol!  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 

*IMA STOP COUNTING AFTER 25 :biggrin: *


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Sep 29 2009, 11:55 AM~15218273
> *:0  :0
> 
> IMA STOP COUNTING AFTER 25 :biggrin: </span>
> *



<span style=\'color:TEAL\'>..I STOPPED AT 29....  :biggrin:


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Sep 29 2009, 11:55 AM~15218273
> *:0  :0
> 
> IMA STOP COUNTING AFTER 25 :biggrin: </span>
> *




<span style=\'colorurple\'>That's the way to go! Forever young, I wanna be forever young..........


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Sep 29 2009, 12:55 PM~15218281
> *..I STOPPED AT 29....   :biggrin:
> *


*YUP YUP ME TOO! :biggrin: 
*


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 214pinkcandy_@Sep 29 2009, 09:57 AM~15217752
> *Hoptoberfest Updates:
> 
> Due to the city of Grand Prairie
> ...


 :0 :angry: 

*F-GP, MOVE IT BACK TO FLAGPOLE HILL! *


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD (Jun 5, 2008)

All the rules.... damn... I remember seeing bounce houses @ Joe Pool for the L4L picnic... they switched up the rules since??? 


I guess Joe Pool isnt the way to go if there cant be a Hop!!!! Need to find another spot for next year. 





-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN
DALLAS TX


----------



## Mr.Ortiz (Apr 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lil joe_@Sep 29 2009, 10:50 AM~15218221
> *Que onda Ortiz
> *



Nada just here at the casa....relaxing......you guys going to Joe pool?


----------



## BIG TEX (Jun 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ZEUS DA GOD_@Sep 29 2009, 01:42 PM~15218719
> *All the rules.... damn... I remember seeing bounce houses @ Joe Pool for the L4L picnic... they switched up the rules since???
> I guess Joe Pool isnt the way to go if there cant be a Hop!!!! Need to find another spot for next year.
> -ZEUS DA GOD
> ...


no hopping at hoptoberfest! :0


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

*there will be a hop...just no gas hopping (no hopping while driving!)*


----------



## 214pinkcandy (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STATION X_@Sep 29 2009, 01:35 PM~15218651
> *:0  :angry:
> 
> F-GP, MOVE IT BACK TO FLAGPOLE HILL!
> *



tryin to but city of Dallas is gettin really expense


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Sep 29 2009, 01:07 PM~15219532
> *there will be a hop...just no gas hopping (no hopping while driving!)
> *


Im not too familiar with the Lowrider lingo.... :biggrin: M just broke it down to me and seeing this makes sense... 


There will be a hop people.... 






-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN
DALLAS TX


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ZEUS DA GOD_@Sep 29 2009, 04:23 PM~15220099
> *Im not too familiar with the Lowrider lingo....  :biggrin: M just broke it down to me and seeing this makes sense...
> There will be a hop people....
> -ZEUS DA GOD
> ...



:biggrin: 


:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG TEX (Jun 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 214pinkcandy_@Sep 29 2009, 03:10 PM~15219996
> *tryin to but city of Dallas is gettin really expense
> *


ULA MEMBERS PAY DUES?


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG TEX_@Sep 29 2009, 04:28 PM~15220142
> *ULA MEMBERS PAY DUES?
> *


 :yessad: *yes members pay dues but we also use that for other events as well and if we go thru the city of dallas, the cost of the park plus the rental of the port-a-potties and dallas pd security is costly*


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STATION X_@Sep 29 2009, 11:35 AM~15218651
> *:0  :angry:
> 
> F-GP, MOVE IT BACK TO FLAGPOLE HILL!
> *


X2 for 2010 !


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD (Jun 5, 2008)

Lets get this one out the way and aim for a better location for next year.... Reasonable in price of course.... lol



****** is broke these days!!!!! lol





-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN
DALLAS TX


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ZEUS DA GOD_@Sep 29 2009, 04:58 PM~15220369
> *Lets get this one out the way and aim for a better location for next year.... Reasonable in price of course.... lol
> ****** is broke these days!!!!! lol
> -ZEUS DA GOD
> ...


*x2 :biggrin: *


----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Ortiz_@Sep 29 2009, 12:27 PM~15219088
> *Nada just here at the casa....relaxing......you guys going to Joe pool?
> *


 Simon! We Getting ready


----------



## cadillac_chris (Aug 23, 2007)

Sup everyone


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

C_C. :wave:


----------



## Ol'Dog (Jul 7, 2007)




----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ZEUS DA GOD_@Sep 29 2009, 04:58 PM~15220369
> *Lets get this one out the way and aim for a better location for next year.... Reasonable in price of course.... lol
> ****** is broke these days!!!!! lol
> -ZEUS DA GOD
> ...


Man, Lynn Creek park is the perfect place... There's a lake, where the kids can swim if you let them, and you can cook, park on the grass, and drink aclohol legally in the park, as long as its not in a bottle... I know over there people were getting tickets right?? Should of just brought the train and the jumphouse... They have been there before...


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Sep 29 2009, 08:15 PM~15222434
> *Man, Lynn Creek park is the perfect place... There's a lake, where the kids can swim if you let them, and you can cook, park on the grass, and drink aclohol legally in the park, as long as its not in a bottle... I know over there people were getting tickets right?? Should of just brought the train and the jumphouse... They have been there before...
> *


Dont have to get port o pottys, oh and it is like 2 minutes from my house... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theoso8+Sep 29 2009, 08:15 PM~15222434-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:uh: :uh: 




:thumbsup: :thumbsup: 


*YUP SOME GOT TICKETS AT ONE OF THE PICNICS THIS YEAR AT THE PARK...FORGOT WHICH PICNIC IT WAS.*


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Sep 29 2009, 11:20 PM~15224516
> *:uh:  :uh:
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> YUP SOME GOT TICKETS AT ONE OF THE PICNICS THIS YEAR AT THE PARK...FORGOT WHICH PICNIC IT WAS.
> *


MAJESTIX... THEY CAME UP RIGHT BEHIND MY HOMIE AND LOOKED IN HIS CUP... GAVE HIM A TICKET... :0 :0


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Sep 29 2009, 11:49 PM~15224732
> *MAJESTIX... THEY CAME UP RIGHT BEHIND MY HOMIE AND LOOKED IN HIS CUP... GAVE HIM A TICKET... :0  :0
> *



oh yea :angry:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

*TTT*


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Bad Mamma Jamma, ROBabyDoll, ZEUS DA GOD

Good morning :wave:


----------



## ROBabyDoll (Dec 14, 2003)

TTT FOR MY R.O FAM....


C ya sunday... peeps!


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bad Mamma Jamma_@Sep 30 2009, 09:07 AM~15226693
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: Bad Mamma Jamma, ROBabyDoll, ZEUS DA GOD
> 
> ...



:biggrin: :biggrin: *GOOD MORNING HOMIE! *


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Sep 30 2009, 08:16 AM~15226757
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: GOOD MORNING HOMIE! </span>
> *




<span style=\'colorurple\'>Another great morning! Hope you had fun last night! :cheesy:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bad Mamma Jamma_@Sep 30 2009, 09:17 AM~15226764
> *Another great morning!  Hope you had fun last night!  :cheesy:
> *


yup sho did! lol! ready to go back to the fair and see the lowriders there!


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Sep 30 2009, 08:22 AM~15226805
> *yup sho did! lol! ready to go back to the fair and see the lowriders there!
> *


Yup yup!


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Sep 29 2009, 11:49 PM~15224732
> *MAJESTIX... THEY CAME UP RIGHT BEHIND MY HOMIE AND LOOKED IN HIS CUP... GAVE HIM A TICKET... :0  :0
> *



MUST HAVE BEEN A YOUNGSTER (ROOKIE) CUZ MAJESTIX HAD MORE BEER FLOWIN THAN ANYONE ELSE, THEY WERE RUNNIN LOW COOLERS... :biggrin:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bad Mamma Jamma_@Sep 30 2009, 09:31 AM~15226875
> *Yup yup!
> *












:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Sep 30 2009, 08:38 AM~15226927
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Your so silly!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bad Mamma Jamma_@Sep 30 2009, 09:39 AM~15226935
> *Your so silly!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: i know


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STATION X_@Sep 30 2009, 07:33 AM~15226886
> *MUST HAVE BEEN A YOUNGSTER (ROOKIE) CUZ MAJESTIX HAD MORE BEER FLOWIN THAN ANYONE ELSE, THEY WERE RUNNIN LOW COOLERS...  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## DJ_Malachi_21 (Jul 23, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DAT_NIGGA_DANKIE_@Sep 28 2009, 08:09 PM~15212511
> *WOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!
> *


Where is Dat ***** Dankie hiding at????


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

2 Members: D~LowLady~E, ChuyVega78Monte


AY FOO!.. :biggrin: ...LOL...HOW YA DOING ...HOWS BABY?


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

T
T
T


SUNDAY ITS GOING DOWN


----------



## DAT_NIGGA_DANKIE (Apr 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Sep 30 2009, 07:44 PM~15233878
> *Where is Dat ***** Dankie hiding at????
> *


WOOOOOO!!! DANKIE DONT HIDE!!!! DANKIE JUST AINT GOT TIME FOR ALL THE JIBBA JABBA!!! SO WORRY ABOUT HOMIE STYLIN AND NOT DANKIE !!! WOOOOOO!!!


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

RAIN OR SHINE!!!!!!


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Oct 1 2009, 08:22 AM~15237543
> *RAIN OR SHINE!!!!!!
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Oct 1 2009, 09:02 AM~15237752
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


YOU GETTING WET REGARDLESS!!!!!!!! BRING UR FLOATIES!!!!!!  :biggrin:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Oct 1 2009, 09:03 AM~15237762
> *<span style=\'color:#FF1493\'>NO MAMES!!!!
> 
> WHO SAYS IM EVEN GONNA HANG OUT WIT U THERE!?!?!*


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Oct 1 2009, 09:36 AM~15237976
> *I DIDNT SAY NOTHING BOUT YOU "HANGING OUT WITH US" I SAID YO ASS IS GOING IN THE LAKE!!! :angry: :angry: :biggrin:*


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Oct 1 2009, 09:39 AM~15237994
> *I DIDNT SAY NOTHING BOUT YOU "HANGING OUT WITH US" I SAID YO ASS IS GOING IN THE LAKE!!! :angry:  :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD (Jun 5, 2008)

BUENOS DIAS..... ULA TTT






-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN
DALLAS TX


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Oct 1 2009, 08:47 AM~15238030
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*LMAO!.......THATS FUNNY*


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ZEUS DA GOD_@Oct 1 2009, 10:44 AM~15238464
> *BUENOS DIAS..... ULA TTT
> -ZEUS DA GOD
> SIMPLY STUNNIN
> ...



:wave: 

*T
T
T
*


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Oct 1 2009, 12:32 PM~15239403
> *LMAO!.......THATS FUNNY
> *



HEY SOMETIMES U GOTTA BE STRAIGHT W/ SOME PEOPLE...HAHAHA! WATS UP KILLA!


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Oct 1 2009, 11:39 AM~15239464
> *HEY SOMETIMES U GOTTA BE STRAIGHT W/ SOME PEOPLE...HAHAHA! WATS UP KILLA!
> *


*.......I KNOW WHAT YOU MEAN.......IM GOOD, CHILLIN...LOVING THIS WEATHER....*


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214+Oct 1 2009, 11:39 AM~15239464-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hello ladies! :wave:


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

3 Members: D~LowLady~E, Bad Mamma Jamma, DTOWNRYDA




*HIYA GIRLIE.....WHATS POPPIN???*


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Oct 1 2009, 11:46 AM~15239535
> *3 Members: D~LowLady~E, Bad Mamma Jamma, DTOWNRYDA
> HIYA GIRLIE.....WHATS POPPIN???
> *


My stomach is poppin right about now! Just chilling on here, lol!


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Bad Mamma Jamma_@Oct 1 2009, 11:49 AM~15239571
> *My stomach is poppin right about now!  Just chilling on here, lol!
> *


 :0 :0 *......BIG HUNGRY????...LMAO! ......*


----------



## mrchevy (Mar 26, 2008)




----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E+Oct 1 2009, 12:45 PM~15239514-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wats up!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Oct 1 2009, 11:52 AM~15239598
> *:0  :0 ......BIG HUNGRY????...LMAO! ......
> *


Yes Big Hungry I am, I am, no breakfast this morning, running late!  :biggrin:


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Oct 1 2009, 11:53 AM~15239612
> *i know me too!!! i love the fall!! ready for sunday!! pray for no rain!
> wats up!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 *..I LOVE THE RAIN...........  *


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Oct 1 2009, 11:53 AM~15239612
> *i know me too!!! i love the fall!! ready for sunday!! pray for no rain!
> 
> wats up!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


Rain or shine we will be there enjoying great weather! :cheesy:


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Bad Mamma Jamma_@Oct 1 2009, 11:54 AM~15239617
> *Yes Big Hungry I am, I am, no breakfast this morning, running late!    :biggrin:
> *


* GIRL.......... GO EAT!*


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Bad Mamma Jamma_@Oct 1 2009, 11:55 AM~15239629
> *Rain or shine we will be there enjoying great weather!  :cheesy:
> *


...... :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: *....TRUE*


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E+Oct 1 2009, 12:55 PM~15239627-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i'm always late to work...20 mins everyday lol!


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Oct 1 2009, 11:56 AM~15239632
> * GIRL.......... GO EAT!
> *


I'm about to go get some potbelly's for my BELLY, lol! :biggrin:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bad Mamma Jamma_@Oct 1 2009, 12:55 PM~15239629
> *<span style=\'color:#ff1493\'>:yes: yup!!! always turns out good!!!
> 
> *


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Oct 1 2009, 11:58 AM~15239655
> *noooo not during hoptoberfest crazy! right after!
> *


*OH...OK....CALM DOWN........GEESZ* :uh: 



> *i'm always late to work...20 mins everyday lol!
> *



*
...AND YOUR STILL THERE ..???....I STAY ON PROBATION AT WORK.....LOL!!*


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Oct 1 2009, 01:02 PM~15239695
> *OH...OK....CALM DOWN........GEESZ :uh:
> 
> ...AND YOUR STILL THERE ..???....I STAY ON PROBATION AT WORK.....LOL!!
> *



sorry i think i been hangin out wit KILLA too long!!! lol speakin of that!!! why you snitch me out to my date!!! lol she was like i heard i got dumped! haha


& yup i will be here 2 years in 2 days!! :biggrin: time for a raise people!!! they cant get rid of me! im the quietest person here...if it wasnt for time cards they would never notice i was late...but i make up my time


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Oct 1 2009, 12:06 PM~15239721
> *sorry i think i been hangin out wit KILLA too long!!! lol speakin of that!!! why you snitch me out to my date!!! lol she was like i heard i got dumped! haha
> & yup i will be here 2 years in 2 days!!  :biggrin: time for a raise people!!! they cant get rid of me! im the quietest person here...if it wasnt for time cards they would never notice i was late...but i make up my time
> *



* :uh: .SNITCHES GET STITCHES..LMAO!........AY LOCA YOU TOLD ME TELL HER FOR ME....OL SCARY ASS..LMAO!*


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Oct 1 2009, 01:08 PM~15239743
> * :uh: .SNITCHES GET STITCHES..LMAO!........AY LOCA YOU TOLD ME  TELL HER  FOR ME....OL SCARY ASS..LMAO!</span>
> *





<span style=\'color:#ff1493\'>u remember what i told you!!! lol!!! no i said...IM NOT DUMPING HER SHE JUST GOTTA BUY HER OWN TICKET! :angry: 

I AINT EVA SCURRRRED!!!!


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Oct 1 2009, 01:16 PM~15240254
> *u remember what i told you!!! lol!!! no i said...IM NOT DUMPING HER SHE JUST GOTTA BUY HER OWN TICKET! :angry:
> 
> I AINT EVA SCURRRRED!!!!
> *



*NIETHER IS SHE.LMAO!.....*


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Oct 1 2009, 03:26 PM~15240868
> *NIETHER IS SHE.LMAO!.....
> *



hahaha!! :roflmao: :roflmao: 

yup her too!


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

tickets will be on sale at *HOPTOBERFEST *sunday!* last day* to purchase @ *$10 each*!

<img src=\'http://i644.photobucket.com/albums/uu162/isela_214/xmasflyercopy.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />


----------



## fatmexican55 (Oct 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Oct 1 2009, 06:21 PM~15242930
> *tickets will be on sale at HOPTOBERFEST sunday! last day to purchase @ $10 each!
> 
> <img src=\'http://i644.photobucket.com/albums/uu162/isela_214/xmasflyercopy.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> *


do you guys take the LONE STAR card


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fatmexican55_@Oct 1 2009, 09:41 PM~15244183
> *do you guys take the LONE STAR card
> *





:uh: :nono: 

:roflmao: 

sorry homie CASH ONLY!  

but im sure u can get someone to trade u cash for some groceries :rofl:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

TTT


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD (Jun 5, 2008)

*Sun
Oct 4*


*Scattered T-Storms*

*High *°F76°
*Low* °F67°


*Precip.* *Chance* 60%


Whats the plan if it does rain????? 






-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN
DALLAS TX


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ZEUS DA GOD_@Oct 2 2009, 08:59 AM~15247286
> *Sun
> Oct 4
> Scattered T-Storms
> ...


I WAS TOLD RAIN OR SHINE...


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ZEUS DA GOD+Oct 2 2009, 07:59 AM~15247286-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Rain or Shine......


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

YUP RAIN OR SHINE....

WE ALL KNOW THE WEATHER IS ALWAYS CHANGING & IT USUALLY RAINS RIGHT BEFORE OR AFTER WE GET THERE! SO JUST HOPE FOR THE SAME THIS YEAR :biggrin:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: theoso8, ms_tx_legend214, Bad Mamma Jamma, ZEUS DA GOD

:cheesy: HI!!!!!!! :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Oct 2 2009, 08:08 AM~15247343
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: theoso8, ms_tx_legend214, Bad Mamma Jamma, ZEUS DA GOD
> 
> ...




<span style=\'colorurple\'>What up people, It's Friday! :cheesy:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Oct 2 2009, 09:08 AM~15247343
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: theoso8, ms_tx_legend214, Bad Mamma Jamma, ZEUS DA GOD
> 
> ...


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD (Jun 5, 2008)

Whats good people..... :biggrin: 






-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN
DALLAS TX


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Oct 2 2009, 08:14 AM~15247392
> *GANGSTAS...WATS UP GUYS!!!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> ONE WEEK TIL VEGAS!</span>
> *




<span style=\'colorurple\'>Oooohhhh-weeeeee, can't wait!!!


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ZEUS DA GOD_@Oct 2 2009, 08:14 AM~15247396
> *Whats good people..... :biggrin:
> -ZEUS DA GOD
> SIMPLY STUNNIN
> ...


Everything's great! How about you?!? Tell lil momma whats up for us! :biggrin:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bad Mamma Jamma_@Oct 2 2009, 09:16 AM~15247405
> *Oooohhhh-weeeeee, can't wait!!!
> *


6 DAYS!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ZEUS DA GOD_@Oct 2 2009, 09:14 AM~15247396
> *Whats good people..... :biggrin:
> -ZEUS DA GOD
> SIMPLY STUNNIN
> ...



sup zeus!


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD (Jun 5, 2008)

@ work doin what it do.... 



Ill tell her you said "whats up".... 



Im ready for Sunday.... 




-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN
DALLAS TX


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ZEUS DA GOD_@Oct 2 2009, 08:35 AM~15247516
> *@ work doin what it do....
> Ill tell her you said "whats up"....
> Im ready for Sunday....
> ...


  

We are all ready for Hoptober Fest!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ZEUS DA GOD_@Oct 2 2009, 09:35 AM~15247516
> *@ work doin what it do....
> Ill tell her you said "whats up"....
> hell yea!*


----------



## westsidebagos (May 24, 2006)

We ready!! I hope i have my ride ready !!


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by westsidebagos_@Oct 2 2009, 12:58 PM~15248580
> *We ready!! I hope i have my ride ready !!
> *



we b ready westside c.c dfw & charlotte...


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by westsidebagos+Oct 2 2009, 11:58 AM~15248580-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   


are yall ready to party wit me tonite?? budlights plz! :biggrin:


----------



## THE MAJESTICS TX (Nov 13, 2005)




----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

TTT


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

*TTT



SEE YALL TOMORROW!  *


----------



## L4LRIDERS (Jul 16, 2008)

IS IT GOIN DOWN RAIN OR SHINE


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by L4LRIDERS_@Oct 3 2009, 03:29 PM~15258365
> *IS IT GOIN DOWN RAIN OR SHINE
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: YES SIR!!!! SEE YOU OUT THERE!!


----------



## ChuyVega78Monte (May 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Sep 30 2009, 09:55 PM~15234041
> *2 Members: D~LowLady~E, ChuyVega78Monte
> AY FOO!.. :biggrin: ...LOL...HOW YA DOING ...HOWS BABY?
> *


Wassup ms E...ive been doing good, just chillen on it, and lil chuy is chilen, he growin up fast...ill see when we sneak out and roll undercover to ur crib :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## L4LRIDERS (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Oct 3 2009, 01:49 PM~15258464
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes: YES SIR!!!! SEE YOU OUT THERE!!
> *


ORALE ILL B THERE


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ChuyVega78Monte_@Oct 3 2009, 02:56 PM~15258488
> *Wassup ms E...ive been doing good, just chillen on it, and lil chuy is chilen, he growin up fast...ill see when we sneak out and roll undercover to ur crib :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


..UNDERCOVER...THATS FUNNY....


OK...LET US KNOW....WE'LL..LEAVE A LIGHT ON ...LOL!




BTW...WHATS THE INFO ON THE DANCE....SEEMS LIKE NO ONE ELSE KNOWS ANY INFO.... :biggrin:


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

good deal rain or shine i didnt come from nc to c rain its already out there haha

c u there peps 

westside c.c charlotte & DFW


----------



## 214pinkcandy (Jul 16, 2008)

still going on

Take your rain coats, towels, umbrellas, tents!

See you out there! :biggrin:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 214pinkcandy_@Oct 4 2009, 07:36 AM~15262591
> *YUP YUP!!! SEE YALL!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:*


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: ms_tx_legend214, cripn8ez
</span>

:wave: <span style=\'color:#ff1493\'>sup homie...have the budlights ready!


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

yeah we got beer last nite fool-la haha so everything is still good pic nic still going rt?


----------



## MJuan#1 (Jul 14, 2007)

Fucken rain


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

Ther rain killed it :sad: yesterday was perfect. Sux were not going this year everyone was crunk about it till it was raining this morning


----------



## Mr.Ortiz (Apr 14, 2005)

Fudge! I told my pple to hold up also......danmnmmmm


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

yo the rain should go away n a few? we riders lets roll and still make this thing happen?

homies dont give up yet look out there now the sun is trying to creep out!!!


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Oct 4 2009, 08:49 AM~15262728
> *yeah we got beer last nite fool-la haha so everything is still good pic nic still going rt?
> *



:yes: yup rain or shine...im bout to head out in a lil while!


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80+Oct 4 2009, 08:55 AM~15262741-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



  

hope the rain clears up fast and yall make it out!


----------



## Mr.Ortiz (Apr 14, 2005)

As soon as I see sun, Ill mount up,but damm,hopefully it does,I bought all the stuff allready.


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Ortiz_@Oct 4 2009, 09:21 AM~15262803
> *As soon as I see sun, Ill mount up,but damm,hopefully it does,I bought all the stuff allready.
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.Ortiz (Apr 14, 2005)

somebody please call me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! and let me know if its rainy,muddy,ugly,nice????


----------



## Incognito (Sep 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Ortiz_@Oct 4 2009, 07:27 AM~15262825
> *somebody please call me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! and let me know if its rainy,muddy,ugly,nice????
> *


_X2.... i volunteer ms tx legend to go out there and let us know the status.. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

Jimmy just called me and ask me if it was still going on because it's raining really bad out there_


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Ortiz_@Oct 4 2009, 09:27 AM~15262825
> *somebody please call me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! and let me know if its rainy,muddy,ugly,nice????
> *



i'll let ya know...i'll post it on here as well for those that wanna check back in bout an hour


----------



## regal_swaga (Jan 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Ortiz_@Oct 4 2009, 07:27 AM~15262825
> *somebody please call me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! and let me know if its rainy,muddy,ugly,nice????
> *


just came back from joe pool and its messed up muddy and ugly was out here since 7 hoping the rain would stop so it didnt and we left


----------



## Mr.Ortiz (Apr 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Incognito_@Oct 4 2009, 07:33 AM~15262836
> *X2.... i volunteer ms tx legend to go out there and let us know the status.. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> Jimmy just called me and ask me if it was still going on because it's raining really bad out there
> *



Thas a great idea Incognito, "MS TX LEGEND" call everyone and inform us the deal on the lake.ok,,ok thanks :biggrin:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Incognito_@Oct 4 2009, 09:33 AM~15262836
> *X2.... i volunteer ms tx legend to go out there and let us know the status.. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> Jimmy just called me and ask me if it was still going on because it's raining really bad out there</span>
> *





:biggrin: <span style=\'color:#ff1493\'>lol thx! im about to head out in a few! i'll let yall know...text/call me if anyone has any questions! (# is on contact sheet)


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Ortiz_@Oct 4 2009, 09:34 AM~15262846
> *Thas a great idea Incognito, "MS TX LEGEND" call everyone and inform us the deal on the lake.ok,,ok thanks :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Mr.Ortiz (Apr 14, 2005)

I dont have a contact list.


----------



## Incognito (Sep 6, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Mr.Ortiz_@Oct 4 2009, 07:34 AM~15262846
> *Thas a great idea Incognito, "MS TX LEGEND" call everyone and inform us the deal on the lake.ok,,ok thanks :biggrin:
> *


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Ortiz_@Oct 4 2009, 09:36 AM~15262857
> *I dont have a contact list.
> *


pm sent


----------



## thedukeofearl_72 (Feb 8, 2007)

GOTTA GO... RAIN OR SHINE... WHATS UP MR. ORTIZ


----------



## Mr.Ortiz (Apr 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by thedukeofearl_72_@Oct 4 2009, 07:40 AM~15262872
> *GOTTA GO... RAIN OR SHINE... WHATS UP MR. ORTIZ
> *



What time are you going?


----------



## 214pinkcandy (Jul 16, 2008)

*Not sure if you guys have been to pavilion 2, shelter 2. It's all concrete. Nobody can park on the grass anyways-It's a huge parking lot then the shade and playground area.*


----------



## thedukeofearl_72 (Feb 8, 2007)

IN ABOUT AN HOUR OR SO


----------



## Mr.Ortiz (Apr 14, 2005)

Allright Ill call you in a hour.


----------



## thedukeofearl_72 (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Ortiz_@Oct 4 2009, 09:44 AM~15262891
> *Allright Ill call you in a hour.
> *


ORALE


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 214pinkcandy_@Oct 4 2009, 09:42 AM~15262881
> *Not sure if you guys have been to pavilion 2, shelter 2. It's all concrete. Nobody can park on the grass anyways-It's a huge parking lot then the shade and playground area.
> *



come on out guys lil rain here & there wont hurt anyone!!


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

rain is fading away slowly lets roll lil rain aint gonna hurt we just might have to do sum extra wiping down on the cars u know? 

hope everyone still rolls out.....


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

juiced64 i c u homie are u guys obsession cc gonna mke it? call me bro..


----------



## Dred504 (Jun 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by regal_swaga_@Oct 4 2009, 07:33 AM~15262842
> *just came  back from joe pool and its messed up muddy and ugly was out here since 7 hoping the rain would stop so it didnt and we left
> *



:0


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

so far we got estilo, frost customs, jokers, simply stunnin, bad boyz kustom, lo lows & few others


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Oct 4 2009, 11:37 AM~15263349
> *so far we got estilo, frost customs, jokers, simply stunnin, bad boyz kustom, lo lows & few others
> *


WE WILL BE OUT THERE SOON!!!!!!


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

rain stopped for now...still got time to make it out here!!!


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Oct 4 2009, 11:42 AM~15263377
> *WE WILL BE OUT THERE SOON!!!!!!
> *



Still waitin ****....bring more beer


----------



## 214RIDERZ (Sep 30, 2002)

DAMN SOUNDS LIKE HOPTOBERFEST ISNT GOING WELL


----------



## Greatwhitehype (Sep 29, 2009)

I heard 87luxcutlass was gonna make a surprise apperance in fort worth today


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

it was a good turn out very lil rain but it was chillie.

i got lots of pics will post tueday nite when i touch down at the home front

good to meet all u guyz gave me lots of luv there thanx.

and the plate of food from lo low cc good lookin that was sum good shit

yo chito big homie thanx for all the beer and the green shit haha


----------



## thedukeofearl_72 (Feb 8, 2007)

had a good time out their :thumbsup:


----------



## 214RIDERZ (Sep 30, 2002)

WERES TE PICS


----------



## 214Frost (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 214RIDERZ_@Oct 4 2009, 07:46 PM~15266558
> *WERES TE PICS
> *



should of went :thumbsup: 
you missed out bro


----------



## geovela86 (Mar 16, 2005)

Yeah I wished I would have gone, :twak:


----------



## 214Frost (May 8, 2007)

Didn't you win the paint job?


----------



## geovela86 (Mar 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 214Frost_@Oct 4 2009, 09:05 PM~15266766
> *Didn't you win the paint job?
> *



Yeah I did . I was a sleep when Joe called me to tell me and i did not believe him...... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Oct 4 2009, 05:51 PM~15265710
> *it was a good turn out very lil rain but it was chillie.
> 
> i got lots of pics will post tueday nite when i touch down at the home front
> ...


 Nice meeting you too! 

Hope you didnt have too much of that green shizz, it'll creep up on ya!  :biggrin:


----------



## 214Frost (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by geovela86_@Oct 4 2009, 08:07 PM~15266777
> *Yeah I did . I was a sleep when Joe called me to tell me and i did not believe him...... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



congrats on the paint job!


----------



## geovela86 (Mar 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 214Frost_@Oct 4 2009, 09:09 PM~15266811
> *congrats on the paint job!
> *


Now i have to decide how to get my truck painted now. Have several different colors i want to do  :dunno:


----------



## Mr.Ortiz (Apr 14, 2005)

It was a good turnout, lots of fun!!!!!!!! Garlands F I N E S T homies!!!


----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Oct 4 2009, 08:51 AM~15263124
> *rain is fading away slowly lets roll lil rain aint gonna hurt we just might have to do sum extra wiping down on the cars u know?
> 
> hope everyone still rolls out.....
> *


 It was nice meeting you vato! To bad i was kinda busy trying to fix my ride! :uh:


----------



## neworleanslowrider (Sep 14, 2006)

I had alot of fun today homies got to see some badass cars GAS HOPPIN and got to chill with ma hang on a second..... Ooopps ma bad I'm on the thread goddamn!!! 

Went to the bootleg version of hoptoberfest I'm sorry y'all! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

pics. i didnt make it


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Oct 4 2009, 06:51 PM~15265710
> *it was a good turn out very lil rain but it was chillie.
> 
> i got lots of pics will post tueday nite when i touch down at the home front
> ...




AWW MAN YOU WAS HOLDIN OUT!?!?!? :biggrin: :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)

a few i took


----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)




----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)




----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:

DAMN I DIDNT SEE THIS OUT THERE!!! GOTTA LOVE DEM SUPREMS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)




----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)




----------



## thedukeofearl_72 (Feb 8, 2007)




----------



## thedukeofearl_72 (Feb 8, 2007)

The first apperance of my pops 54 :biggrin:


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lil joe_@Oct 4 2009, 10:17 PM~15266897
> *It was nice meeting you vato!  To bad i was kinda busy  trying to fix my ride! :uh:
> *



dont trip loco it will b a next time. if u evr n the carolinas hit me up man i got cha.


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 214Frost_@Oct 4 2009, 10:05 PM~15266766
> *Didn't you win the paint job?
> *



yo bro good to meet u to bro man hella car u got there and big props on that paint job loc if i get sum bread to fill my poccits im gonna send my baby lincoln to u? keep doing what u doing...


----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)




----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 4 2009, 10:40 PM~15267146
> *pics. i didnt make it
> *



what happen to u loco thought u was gonna b there?


----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)




----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)




----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bad Mamma Jamma_@Oct 4 2009, 10:07 PM~15266788
> * Nice meeting you too!
> 
> Hope you didnt have too much of that green shizz, it'll creep up on ya!   :biggrin:
> *



same here ma good to meet u also.
haha the green shitnizzit was good and tasty i had 3 cups and it realy didnt hit me that hard thats y im still drinkin now haha it got me a lil buzzed maybe i drank it too slow? lol next time ill drink more haha..


----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Oct 4 2009, 08:07 PM~15267434
> *dont trip loco it will b a next time. if u evr n the carolinas hit me up man i got cha.
> *


 Orale homes!


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Oct 4 2009, 10:47 PM~15267223
> *[/size]
> 
> AWW MAN YOU WAS HOLDIN OUT!?!?!? :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *



haha never hold out lol just got hook like it was cracc cant share my pipe haha jk the homies they made me drink it lol


----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by thedukeofearl_72_@Oct 4 2009, 08:05 PM~15267416
> *The first apperance of my pops 54  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 Nice bomb,love the color too! :thumbsup:


----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)

I'l post a few more tomorrow! Laterz homies! :420:


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

im out peps time to make another beer run big ups to ULA my 2nd trip to hoptober fest and i will b bacc fo a 3rd 

everyone stay low ill post my pics vids tuesday nite


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

LOADING PICS NOW...WILL POST IN A FEW....

THX TO ALL THOSE THAT CAME OUT...STAYED CLEAR FOR A LIL WHILE TO ENJOY ANOTHER HOPTOBERFEST! :biggrin: 

PLEASE LET ME KNOW IF I MISSED ANYONE...

*SIMPLY STUNNIN
*FROST CUSTOMS
*GARLAND'S FINEST
*DJ JUAN V
*MELLOW KINGS
*LOW 4 LIFE
*LO LOW'S
*BAD BOYS CUSTOMS
*JB KUSTOMS
*PHAYLANX
*ESTILO
*TECHNIQUES
*JOKERS
*OAK CLIFF
*WESTSIDE
*KNIGHTS
*KINGS
*LOS BAJITOS
*INTOKABLES
*SUBLIMINAL
*MIRAGE
*TORRES EMPIRE
*ROLLERZ ONLY DALLAS
*ROLLERZ ONLY FT WORTH
*LM CUSTOMS
*SCANDALOUS
*LOW PROFILE ENT
*EDGAR FROM LOWRIDER MAGAZINE


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)




----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)




----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)




----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)




----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)




----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)




----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)




----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)




----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by geovela86_@Oct 4 2009, 09:05 PM~15266761
> *Yeah I wished I would have gone,  :twak:
> *



congrats!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by thedukeofearl_72+Oct 4 2009, 08:08 PM~15266290-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


great pics!


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Oct 5 2009, 12:53 AM~15268546
> *x2  :biggrin:
> good partyin wit ya homie esp on friday lol hope u aint throwin up that green shit lol
> 
> ...


lol yea had a ball ....

naw i dont call earl at all homie lol

had fun...


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Oct 5 2009, 12:05 AM~15268645
> *lol yea had a ball friday...
> 
> naw i dont call earl at all homie lol
> ...




LOL YEA MY HOMIES ARE A LIL CRAZY!!

ALREADY HOMIE! NICE TO MEET YA! TTYL...I GOTTA GET SOME SLEEP FOR WORK...SHORT WEEK...READY FOR VEGAS ON FRIDAY :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD (Jun 5, 2008)

Good seeing everyone yesterday..... RAIN OR SHINE ..... The ULA pulled off another great event.... Cant wait for the next one!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 







-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN
DALLAS TX


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Oct 4 2009, 11:45 PM~15268483
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Look at the size of those tires!! :wow:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: ms_tx_legend214, Bad Mamma Jamma, theoso8




:wave:


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Oct 5 2009, 08:11 AM~15270141
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: ms_tx_legend214, Bad Mamma Jamma, theoso8</span>
> :wave:
> *




<span style=\'colorurple\'>What up girl! Had a blast yesterday!


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Oct 5 2009, 09:11 AM~15270141
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: ms_tx_legend214, Bad Mamma Jamma, theoso8
> :wave:
> *


 :cheesy: YOU SURE WAS HIDING YESTERDAY!!!!! DIDNT EVEN COME BY AND SAY HI!!!!! AND I HAD YOUR FLOATIES TOO... :cheesy:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bad Mamma Jamma_@Oct 5 2009, 09:18 AM~15270183
> *What up girl!  Had a blast yesterday!
> *


 :biggrin: yup! didnt wanna come to work but all i thought of was its ok cause in 4 days i'll be on 5 day vacation....4 of it will be VEGAS :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Oct 5 2009, 09:20 AM~15270193
> *:biggrin: yup! didnt wanna come to work but all i thought of was its ok cause in 4 days i'll be on 5 day vacation....4 of it will be VEGAS  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


BE THERE THURSDAY MORNING FOR BREAKFAST!!!!!!!


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Oct 5 2009, 09:19 AM~15270191
> *:cheesy: YOU SURE WAS HIDING YESTERDAY!!!!! DIDNT EVEN COME BY AND SAY HI!!!!! AND I HAD YOUR FLOATIES TOO... :cheesy:
> *


NMG!

YOU WERE TOO GOOD TO SPEAK TO ME! MUY CHINGON! I EVEN TALKED TO LANCE HE DIDNT SAY ISH BOUT THE LAKE!


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Oct 5 2009, 08:20 AM~15270193
> *:biggrin: yup! didnt wanna come to work but all i thought of was its ok cause in 4 days i'll be on 5 day vacation....4 of it will be VEGAS  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Lol, yup yup! Ready to jet out! :biggrin:


----------



## geovela86 (Mar 16, 2005)

Thanx.


> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Oct 4 2009, 11:47 PM~15268503
> *congrats!!! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Sup Peeps... Looks Like You Guys Had A Blast... See Everyone In Vegas...


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Oct 5 2009, 10:14 AM~15270552
> *Sup Peeps... Looks Like You Guys Had A Blast... See Everyone In Vegas... </span>
> *





:biggrin: <span style=\'color:#FF1493\'>YUP GOOD TIMES HOMIE! 

4 DAYS TIL VEGAS


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Oct 5 2009, 10:24 AM~15270653
> *:biggrin: YUP GOOD TIMES HOMIE!
> 
> 4 DAYS TIL VEGAS
> *


3!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Oct 5 2009, 10:26 AM~15270675
> *3!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: 










:twak:


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Oct 5 2009, 09:14 AM~15270552
> *Sup Peeps... Looks Like You Guys Had A Blast... See Everyone In Vegas... </span>
> *





<span style=\'colorurple\'>See you there Loc! :biggrin:


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

Edgar (LRM)


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

Cowboys watch party with Simply Stunnin


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bad Mamma Jamma+Oct 5 2009, 10:48 AM~15270840-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



  

we ended the party...we were the last ones to leave! :biggrin: 

kidd had to get rules from my dad bout me and vegas lmao

oh and then the way he hustled jb for $10 lol


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD (Jun 5, 2008)

It sucked watching the cowboys loose like that.... :barf: 





-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN
DALLAS TX


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Oct 5 2009, 09:52 AM~15270868
> *
> 
> we ended the party...we were the last ones to leave!  :biggrin:
> ...




<span style=\'colorurple\'>Lol, we were hustlin out there too, lol!


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ZEUS DA GOD_@Oct 5 2009, 10:52 AM~15270869
> *It sucked watching the cowboys loose like that....  :barf:
> -ZEUS DA GOD
> SIMPLY STUNNIN
> ...


 :uh: 


:tears: :tears: 

glad i dont watch football! ready for some MAVS!!! pre-season starts today!!! got my tickets ready for regular season already...first home game oct 27th! :biggrin:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bad Mamma Jamma_@Oct 5 2009, 10:57 AM~15270914
> *Lol, we were hustlin out there too, lol!
> *



 sure was! lol especially you! lol!!! thx again!


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ZEUS DA GOD_@Oct 5 2009, 09:52 AM~15270869
> *It sucked watching the cowboys loose like that....  :barf:
> -ZEUS DA GOD
> SIMPLY STUNNIN
> ...


Yea it sure did suck!!! :angry:


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Oct 5 2009, 09:58 AM~15270921
> *:uh:
> :tears:  :tears:
> 
> ...


 :yes: :yes: :yes: Tonight pre-season mavs game, ready to see them in action too!!!


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Oct 5 2009, 09:59 AM~15270933
> * sure was! lol especially you! lol!!! thx again!
> *


No problem, your welcome!!!


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Oct 4 2009, 11:46 PM~15268494
> *
> 
> 
> ...



SO WHO WON THE PAINT JOB??? :dunno:


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STATION X_@Oct 5 2009, 09:57 AM~15271341
> *SO WHO WON THE PAINT JOB??? :dunno:
> *



geovela86




-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN
DALLAS TX


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bad Mamma Jamma_@Oct 5 2009, 10:35 AM~15270740
> *See you there Loc! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Oct 4 2009, 09:19 PM~15267543
> *same here ma good to meet u also.
> haha the green shitnizzit was good and tasty i had 3 cups and it realy didnt hit me that hard thats y im still drinkin now haha it got me a lil buzzed maybe i drank it too slow?  lol next time ill drink more haha..
> *


Very tasty it is the grenade! Lol, till next time.............. :biggrin:


----------



## 88' Cutlass (Sep 12, 2009)




----------



## josie_p (May 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ZEUS DA GOD_@Oct 5 2009, 09:52 AM~15270869
> *It sucked watching the cowboys loose like that....  :barf:
> -ZEUS DA GOD
> SIMPLY STUNNIN
> ...


x2


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 88' Cutlass_@Oct 5 2009, 12:05 PM~15272689
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Wasn't this Car in New Wave? DFW?


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bad Mamma Jamma_@Oct 5 2009, 08:42 AM~15270789
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looking Good Luie


----------



## 214pinkcandy (Jul 16, 2008)

*Thanks again for everybody that went out to Hoptoberfest! As always- everybody did a great job on cleaning up. 

We had some trouble due to complains on the ULA. We know who they are. They really tried to shut down hoptoberfest with phone calls to GP. But we still had a great turn out. We will be discussing that at the next meeting- so please everybody that includes you.

Here’s some additional pixs and thanks to Simply Stunnin for letting us camp out w/you guys!!*


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

Looks like a Great event Sorry I missed it


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 214pinkcandy_@Oct 5 2009, 12:32 PM~15272962
> *Thanks again for everybody that went out to Hoptoberfest! As always- everybody did a great job on cleaning up.
> 
> We had some trouble due to complains on the ULA. We know who they are. They really tried to shut down hoptoberfest with phone calls to GP. But we still had a great turn out. We will be discussing that at the next meeting- so please everybody that includes you.
> ...



No problem.... Glad to have accomidated Frost Customs.... :biggrin: 





-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN
DALLAS TX


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 214pinkcandy_@Oct 5 2009, 01:32 PM~15272962
> *Thanks again for everybody that went out to Hoptoberfest! As always- everybody did a great job on cleaning up.
> 
> We had some trouble due to complains on the ULA. We know who they are. They really tried to shut down hoptoberfest with phone calls to GP. But we still had a great turn out. We will be discussing that at the next meeting- so please everybody that includes you.
> *


*

X2 :biggrin:*


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 214pinkcandy_@Oct 5 2009, 02:32 PM~15272962
> *Thanks again for everybody that went out to Hoptoberfest! As always- everybody did a great job on cleaning up.
> 
> We had some trouble due to complains on the ULA. We know who they are. They really tried to shut down hoptoberfest with phone calls to GP. But we still had a great turn out. We will be discussing that at the next meeting- so please everybody that includes you.
> ...




:angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Oct 5 2009, 02:42 PM~15273104
> *:angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:   :dunno: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: theoso8, geovela86, 
WASSUP WITH THE MADD DOGGIN YESTERDAY MRS. 214PINKCANDY???????

:biggrin: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## 214pinkcandy (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Oct 5 2009, 02:51 PM~15273208
> *8 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: theoso8, geovela86,
> WASSUP WITH THE MADD DOGGIN YESTERDAY MRS. 214PINKCANDY???????
> ...



:angry:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 214pinkcandy_@Oct 5 2009, 02:52 PM~15273218
> *:angry:
> *


 :nono: :scrutinize: :loco: :rant: :twak: :twak:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Oct 5 2009, 02:49 PM~15273189
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:      :dunno:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:
> *


 :angry: :angry: shut ur mouth! not talkin to you!


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Oct 5 2009, 02:55 PM~15273259
> *:angry:  :angry: shut ur mouth! not talkin to you!
> *


WHO YOU TALKIN TO... :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Oct 5 2009, 02:57 PM~15273279
> *WHO YOU TALKIN TO... :angry:  :biggrin:
> *



dont worry bout it fool! it aint you! :twak: :twak:


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: Bad Mamma Jamma, hittin back bumper, SHOELACES, *cripn8ez*

:wave: Where's your pics!?! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Ortiz (Apr 14, 2005)

It was fun!


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

WE HAD A GOOD TIME... JUST SCARED OF THE RAIN... :biggrin: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## MJuan#1 (Jul 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Oct 5 2009, 04:25 PM~15275195
> *WE HAD A GOOD TIME... JUST SCARED OF THE RAIN... :biggrin:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:
> *



Damm homie!! You made it and that's (G) Thats a true rider homie...


----------



## westsidebagos (May 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MJuan#1_@Oct 5 2009, 06:51 PM~15275952
> *Damm homie!! You made it and that's (G) Thats a true rider homie...
> *



Damm homie !!! Is he from WESTSIDE ???


----------



## 88' Cutlass (Sep 12, 2009)




----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: ms_tx_legend214, sup estilo homie!!!

</span> :wave:


----------



## Shorty D-Town (Nov 11, 2008)

WHAT IT DO,,HEY U STILL GOT SOME TICKETS 4 SALE??


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Shorty D-Town_@Oct 5 2009, 09:42 PM~15277062
> * WHAT IT DO,,HEY U STILL GOT SOME TICKETS 4 SALE??
> *



YEA THEY ARE $15 EACH NOW :biggrin:


----------



## Shorty D-Town (Nov 11, 2008)

Cool Beans...lmao... :roflmao:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Shorty D-Town_@Oct 5 2009, 09:52 PM~15277168
> *Cool Beans...lmao... :roflmao:
> *


 :uh: :uh: 


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ZxBozYRMO18&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ZxBozYRMO18&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by westsidebagos_@Oct 5 2009, 08:01 PM~15276028
> *Damm homie !!! Is he from WESTSIDE ???
> *


 :0 :cheesy: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 214pinkcandy (Jul 16, 2008)

Forgot this pix


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## westsidebagos (May 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 214pinkcandy_@Oct 6 2009, 07:46 AM~15280449
> *Forgot this pix
> 
> 
> ...



Dammm!! I see what she's drinking .... Marks apple juice..


----------



## geovela86 (Mar 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ZEUS DA GOD_@Oct 5 2009, 11:58 AM~15271352
> *geovela86
> -ZEUS DA GOD
> SIMPLY STUNNIN
> ...



Yeah I won it. Now just have to put my motor back together in the next week so i can take it to get painted


----------



## The Kidd (Sep 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by westsidebagos_@Oct 6 2009, 08:15 PM~15286405
> *Dammm!! I see what she's drinking .... Marks apple juice..
> *


 Drinkin them hand grenades, good stuff there

Had a great time and were ready for the next event


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by westsidebagos_@Oct 6 2009, 09:15 PM~15286405
> *Dammm!! I see what she's drinking .... Marks apple juice..
> *



HAHA I HAD 3 CUPS OF APPLE JUICE HAHA  WE ME AND D-FEEN DID :biggrin:


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bad Mamma Jamma_@Oct 5 2009, 04:14 PM~15273439
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: Bad Mamma Jamma, hittin back bumper, SHOELACES, cripn8ez
> 
> ...



THERE COMING TODAY DONT TRIP IM GONNA POST UP THAT FLY SHIRT U HAD ON HAHA


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

:0


> _Originally posted by westsidebagos_@Oct 5 2009, 09:01 PM~15276028
> *Damm homie !!! Is he from WESTSIDE ???
> *


 :0 ?????????


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Oct 5 2009, 03:27 PM~15272892
> *Wasn't this Car in New Wave? DFW?
> *


 :twak: :nono: :nono:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Oct 5 2009, 02:27 PM~15272892
> *Wasn't this Car in New Wave? DFW?
> *


Looks Like It... ? Some Lady Owns It? Fixed  
:dunno:


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 88' Cutlass_@Oct 5 2009, 06:50 PM~15276468
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Orale Jose & Polo TFFT see your reppin the Big "T"


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Oct 7 2009, 09:00 AM~15290728
> *Looks Like It... ?  The One A Lady Owns?
> :dunno:
> *



????? :uh: ITS CLEAN AS HELL THO  NICE PLAQUE TO LOL :biggrin:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Oct 7 2009, 08:46 AM~15290961
> *????? :uh: ITS CLEAN AS HELL THO  NICE PLAQUE TO LOL :biggrin:
> *



*hey homie!!! post tha pics!!!! lol*


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Oct 7 2009, 09:47 AM~15290974
> *hey homie!!! post tha pics!!!! lol
> *



IM GETTING ON IT RT NOW.... :angry: 


ALL OF THEM FROM FRIDAY TO? OR JUST THE SHOW ONES HAHA I HAVE A LIL VID ALSO BUT IM NOT SURE HOW TO DO IT :uh:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: ms_tx_legend214, 214pinkcandy, quazar


:wave: :wave:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Oct 7 2009, 08:54 AM~15291022
> *IM GETTING ON IT RT NOW.... :angry:
> ALL OF THEM FROM FRIDAY TO? OR JUST THE SHOW ONES HAHA I HAVE A LIL VID ALSO BUT IM NOT SURE HOW TO DO IT :uh:
> *


 :0 i must approve of friday's pics first!!! lol!!! only post sunday's pics on here post others on myspace fool! lol text me when you're done!


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Oct 7 2009, 10:21 AM~15291196
> *:0 i must approve of friday's pics first!!! lol!!! only post sunday's pics on here post others on myspace fool! lol text me when you're done!
> *



OK MADAM PIMP????? HAHA


----------



## 214pinkcandy (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Oct 7 2009, 09:20 AM~15291185
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: ms_tx_legend214, 214pinkcandy, quazar
> :wave:  :wave:
> *



Morning chica!


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Oct 7 2009, 09:24 AM~15291215
> *OK MADAM PIMP????? HAHA
> *


lmao!!! :biggrin:


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

SUM PICS I TOOK


















































































JOKESZ CC
















ME & THE HOMIE GURL FROM ESTILO C.C.

































































MORE COMING I A LIL BIT


----------



## street kingz (Mar 4, 2009)

*STREET KINGZ, VIP PROMOTIONZ AND OFFICIAL SPONSOR AWARDS TO GO BRING YOU, HALLOWEEN BUMPS IN THE NIGHT COMMUNITY CAR/BIKE SHOW AND XMAS TOY DRIVE
Show Location at Awards to [email protected] 3160 Saturn rd Garland tx 75041
Proceeds and toys going toward helping family's and children for Xmas.
Calling all makes and models and all clubs, its time to shine and help the children.
Saturday Oct 24th Reg 1-5pm show 5-10pm
Spectators FREE, vehicles register only $10 and a toy.
Come enjoy our famous Haunted House, adult/child costume contest, pumpkin carving contest, 
best decorated Halloween vehicle, Games, food and DJ in the mix.
Bring the kids out to have fun in a safe place and let them show off them costumes and get candy.
Looking for great exposure for your business and help the children in the community, booths available.
If you want your club to get tagged as a sponsor and gain positive exposure, hit me up so you can email me your logo asap. [email protected] or [email protected] PASS the word THANX, Stay Blessed, Kowboy 214-957-7881 /B]



































*


----------



## one484me (Feb 8, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

MORE TO COME


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)




----------



## ZEUS DA GOD (Jun 5, 2008)

Nice pics....





-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN
DALLAS TX


----------



## westsidebagos (May 24, 2006)

Nice pics, snow


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## westsidebagos (May 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Oct 7 2009, 08:21 AM~15291196
> *:0 i must approve of friday's pics first!!! lol!!! only post sunday's pics on here post others on myspace fool! lol text me when you're done!
> *



X2...... Don't want to get caught up on some shit!!! Lol


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by westsidebagos_@Oct 7 2009, 12:15 PM~15292662
> *X2...... Don't want to get caught up on some shit!!! Lol
> *



:0 













:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Oct 7 2009, 11:25 AM~15292178
> *SUM PICS I TOOK
> 
> ME & THE HOMIE GURL FROM ESTILO C.C.
> ...



 :biggrin: already homie!!! one day me & my dad will make a trip to ya hood!


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bad Mamma Jamma_@Oct 7 2009, 01:00 PM~15292534
> *
> *




I GOT UR FLY ASS T SHIRT ALSO


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Oct 7 2009, 01:27 PM~15292783
> * :biggrin: already homie!!! one day me & my dad will make a trip to ya hood!
> *




ALREADY HOMIE??????? HAHA LOL


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Oct 7 2009, 11:34 AM~15292271
> *
> 
> 
> ...



 ALREADY!!! like this pic too!!! ESTILO!!


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Oct 7 2009, 12:29 PM~15292803
> *ALREADY HOMIE??????? HAHA LOL
> *



oh i forgot old school....


already means something like OK COOL!


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Oct 7 2009, 12:28 PM~15292796
> *I GOT UR FLY ASS T SHIRT ALSO
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Oct 7 2009, 01:31 PM~15292827
> *oh i forgot old school....
> already means something like OK COOL!
> *



DUH FOO I AINT THAT OLD BUT I AM THE SAME OLE G HAHAHA


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Oct 7 2009, 11:28 AM~15292796
> *I GOT UR FLY ASS T SHIRT ALSO
> 
> 
> ...


Bwhahaha the boo shirt, lol!  :biggrin:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Oct 7 2009, 12:33 PM~15292851
> *DUH FOO I AINT THAT OLD BUT I AM THE SAME OLE G HAHAHA
> *



no duh! lol i still got the text to prove u didnt know wat i meant by ALREADY hahahaha


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bad Mamma Jamma_@Oct 7 2009, 12:36 PM~15292872
> *Bwhahaha the boo shirt, lol!    :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :uh: 






hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Oct 7 2009, 01:36 PM~15292874
> *no duh! lol i still got the text to prove u didnt know wat i meant by ALREADY hahahaha
> *


THATS HOW I KNOW NOW FOO I DIDNT SAY I ALWAYZ NEW HAHA???????  





BOOOO BOOOOOO


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Oct 7 2009, 11:38 AM~15292898
> *:uh:  :uh:
> hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:
> *


Better watch out now, he will come get you in your sleep, lol! :biggrin:


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)




----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez+Oct 7 2009, 12:39 PM~15292906-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...





<span style=\'color:#FF1493\'>LOL I AINT EVA SCURRRED LOL


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Oct 7 2009, 11:51 AM~15293006
> *HAHAHAHA!!!!  :angry:
> 
> LOL I AINT EVA SCURRRED LOL
> ...





:0 :biggrin:


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: D~LowLady~E, ms_tx_legend214



HIYA GIRLIE.....


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E+Oct 7 2009, 12:53 PM~15293020-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 


ITS LIKE U KNOW I WAS TALKING BOUT YOU!!!  :biggrin:


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

THATS ALL FOLKS HOPE U ENJOYED MY POPPAROTI SKILLS LOL


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Oct 7 2009, 01:00 PM~15293084
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Oct 7 2009, 02:03 PM~15293104
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> 
> HEY STALKER U MEAN PAPARAZZI? LOL  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



YEA THAT I MISSED THAT CLASS????? LOL


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Oct 7 2009, 11:58 AM~15293061
> *:0
> ITS LIKE U KNOW I WAS TALKING BOUT YOU!!!  :biggrin:
> *


..I CAN HEAR YOU THINKING ABOUT ME..LOL


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez+Oct 7 2009, 01:06 PM~15293130-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh damn u too stalker? lol wat am i thinking now?


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Oct 7 2009, 03:18 PM~15293649
> *hahaha! i see that! u were too busy stalking people and taking pics LOL...apply for cheaters show!
> 
> oh damn u too stalker? lol wat am i thinking now?
> ...




NOW U TALKIN OUT UR CULO (AZZ) HAHA :uh:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Oct 7 2009, 02:23 PM~15293680
> *NOW U TALKIN  OUT UR CULO (AZZ) HAHA :uh:
> *



:angry: :twak:


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Oct 7 2009, 03:28 PM~15293723
> *:angry:  :twak:
> *




HAHA TOUCH A NERVE???? LOL JK


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Oct 7 2009, 02:39 PM~15293788
> *HAHA TOUCH A NERVE???? LOL JK
> *


 :uh: 


NOPE LOL :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Oct 7 2009, 01:18 PM~15293649
> *hahaha! i see that! u were too busy stalking people and taking pics LOL...apply for cheaters show!
> 
> oh damn u too stalker? lol wat am i thinking now?
> ...


UMMM.LET ME SEE...........EWWWW. :0 ..COCHINA!.... :uh: 


LMAO!


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Oct 7 2009, 03:24 PM~15294163
> *UMMM.LET ME SEE...........EWWWW. :0 ..COCHINA!.... :uh:
> LMAO!
> *


 :0 




















:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

liar...i dont think nasty so u cant read my mind lol!


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bad Mamma Jamma_@Oct 7 2009, 12:44 PM~15292941
> *
> *



*20 DAYS TO MAVS REGULAR SEASON!

READY TO SEE MY KIDD! LOL! :biggrin: *


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Oct 7 2009, 02:36 PM~15294299
> *20 DAYS TO MAVS REGULAR SEASON!
> 
> READY TO SEE MY KIDD! LOL! :biggrin: </span>
> ...




<span style=\'colorurple\'>Hahaha, your funny but I guess your KIDD!!! Ready to see them live again :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Also Going Down This Weekend in Vegas... :0


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Oct 7 2009, 04:03 PM~15295080
> *Also Going Down This Weekend in Vegas... :0
> 
> 
> ...


ADDED TO THE TO DO LIST


----------



## mrredchevy (Jul 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Oct 7 2009, 02:03 PM~15295080
> *Also Going Down This Weekend in Vegas... :0
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bad Mamma Jamma_@Oct 7 2009, 03:39 PM~15294324
> *Hahaha, your funny but I guess your KIDD!!!  Ready to see them live again  :biggrin:
> *



YEA U GOT A KIDD....U CANT HAVE THEM ALL LOL! SO I GOT JASON! LOL


----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Oct 7 2009, 06:32 AM~15290874
> *Orale Jose & Polo  TFFT see your reppin the Big "T"
> *


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: ms_tx_legend214, myolds, dirtybird,WAT UP EX-CUZ IN LAW LOL :biggrin:


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Oct 7 2009, 05:06 PM~15296652
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: ms_tx_legend214, myolds, dirtybird,WAT UP EX-CUZ IN LAW LOL :biggrin:
> *


JUST CHILLIN


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Oct 7 2009, 08:10 PM~15296694
> *JUST CHILLIN
> *


WAT U DO SUNDAY?


----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)

more pic's


----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)




----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)




----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Oct 7 2009, 05:12 PM~15296712
> *WAT U DO SUNDAY?
> *


IM GOIN GTO HAVE A BIG ASS COOK OUT


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Oct 7 2009, 08:50 PM~15297091
> *IM GOIN GTO HAVE A BIG ASS COOK OUT
> *


 :uh: wat did u do this past sunday! foo!


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Oct 7 2009, 07:11 PM~15297985
> *:uh: wat did u do this past sunday! foo!
> *


RECOVERD FROM SAT. NITE PICKED UP SICK KIDZ FROM INLAWS GROCERY SHOPPING AND WATCHED DA GAME


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Oct 7 2009, 10:17 PM~15298053
> *RECOVERD FROM SAT. NITE PICKED UP SICK KIDZ FROM INLAWS GROCERY SHOPPING AND WATCHED DA GAME
> *



:uh: 

boring!! lol well have fun at ur cook out this weekend! tell ur cousin i said hi....................NOT! lol! ima be partyin up in VEGAS :biggrin: 

no shout out for u this week on KNON sorry...oh wait i am gonna call in probably bout 8 so listen up homie!


----------



## geovela86 (Mar 16, 2005)

Here is a link to the work being done for the raffle that I won from JB Kustoms 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?a...0#entry15416947


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)

*WHAT'S THE DATE, TIME AND PLACE FOR THIS YEARS ULA HOPTOBERFEST??? *


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)

*Is there a flyer for Hoptoberfest this year???  *


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)

*Is there a flyer for Hoptoberfest this year???  *


----------



## Mr.Ortiz (Apr 14, 2005)

I don't believe there is a flyer out yet...


----------



## westsidebagos (May 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STATION X_@Sep 15 2010, 08:30 PM~18578860
> *Is there a flyer for Hoptoberfest this year???
> *


what's up homie! I guess it's not that important like VEGAS... Lol


----------



## BIG TEX (Jun 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by westsidebagos_@Sep 21 2010, 07:05 PM~18625835
> *what's up homie! I guess it's not that important like VEGAS... Lol
> *



IS THERE GONNA BE HOPTOBERFEST THIS YEAR??? :0 :0 :0


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

flyers were passed out yesterday at ULA meeting...if anyone can scan it for the those who didnt have a chance to attend the meeting...i would appreciate it.

SUNDAY OCT 3RD

JOE POOL LAKE 

SAME PARKING LOT AS LAST YEAR. :biggrin:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

*RAIN OR SHINE!*


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by westsidebagos_@Sep 21 2010, 08:05 PM~18625835
> *what's up homie! I guess it's not that important like VEGAS... Lol
> *



 

:twak:


----------



## westsidebagos (May 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Sep 24 2010, 12:54 PM~18652355
> *RAIN OR SHINE!
> *


Fuck the rain! It's going to be shining


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by westsidebagos_@Sep 24 2010, 03:51 PM~18653256
> *Fuck the rain! It's going to be shining
> *


----------



## Mr.Ortiz (Apr 14, 2005)

TTT
"GF" will be in the house!!!


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## marble_72 (Sep 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ULA_@Sep 22 2009, 01:16 PM~15153928
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 InsanitY CC!! will be there!!! grill n it up !


----------

